# Project F-Superduty...



## weareweird69

*UPDATE: 2-26-2022.* Photos from page 1 to page 52 have become broken due to server changes in my photo host. Starting on page 54, I have quoted all of my older posts with photos from page 1, to page 52, and then included the photos that are missing from each post into each quoted post. So you'll be able to see the photos in the original context in how I posted them over the years. You can still browse through the post and see all the commentary, and issues I have encountered, but you can reference the posts and photos starting on page 54. After you reach the end of my quotes on page 56, you'll pick back up on page 52, then 53, then page 56 again. its a little jumbled up, but I am unable to edit old posts, and asking the moderators/administrators to edit my 52 pages of posts is unrealistic, so this is the best way I found to revive the photos that are missing.

Thanks for all the positive reinforcement over the years, and following along!

BACK TO THE ORIGINAL POST:

Im trying to do this from my phone. Should be interesting. Haha

I picked up a 1995 F-Superduty in January.










I decided I'm going to make it a 4x4. Which has probed harder than anticipated.

I picked up a Dana 60 front axle with the bolt on calipers. But wait. That's 8 lug....

Got that covered.

Found a guy selling these...










Yup. 8 to 10 lug adapters!

So now the problem is the parking brake. Its on the transmission. Its nearly impossible to get the adapter for a 1356 or 4407 case to accept the parking brake.

So I found a New Process 205. High angle drive line makes a drive line brake for the NP205. That's going to solve that problem.

So now it'll be 4x4. Just have some loose ends to tie up.

New problem is the bed is 14 feet long! And its flat. Haha.

Sold the bed this week. I need to get it off the truck yet.

I found a 1 year old hydraulic pump for 300 bucks and a 9' long dump bed in pretty good shape for 1000.










So I've got almost all the pieces to make it a 4x4 dump.

I hate tan interiors. So I managed to find a full grey interior with the nice 40-20-40 seats.

Needless to say. Its going to be a hell of a truck!

I was going to sell my 96 F350. But I may keep it now. I would need a plow for this truck too. At least 9''6"


----------



## BlueRam2500

Sweet truck and build. I always liked your threads, you pay a lot of attention to small details.


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks. I am slightly ocd about my vehicles lol

I am hoping to have it done by winter


----------



## cat320

nice truck some one has already done a 4x4 convertion on a 550 on another site they said they would never do it again cheaper to buy already with 4wd on it. but good luck with the project.


----------



## tyler886

You plan on chopping the frame and shortening the wheelbase or putting tool storage between the cab and bed?

-Tyler


----------



## Mark13

cat320;1629548 said:


> nice truck some one has already done a 4x4 convertion on a 550 on another site they said they would never do it again cheaper to buy already with 4wd on it. but good luck with the project.


I could see it being easier to buy a superduty F550 in 4wd then to convert a 2wd one. But if you find where to buy an obs 4x4 F550 you let me know and I'll buy it. It's tough enough to find an obs F450 that's 4x4 and those were actually produced, just in really small numbers.


----------



## Drew2010

No such thing as an OBS F550, and I am 99% sure Ford never made an F-Superduty 4x4, all were done by conversion companies.


----------



## durafish

sweet project!


----------



## dieselboy01

Clean looking truck! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## weareweird69

As of right now. The money invested wouldn't buy me a 4x4 F-Superduty. They are 10-13000 when they show up for sale.

Another thing is. Whatever I'd buy. Isn't up to my standards lol. So I'd have to screw with it anyway. Just for the record. I picked up this truck for 1000 bucks. New tires and a new transmission. Couldn't pass that up.

As for the frame. Yeah. I'm going to shorten the wheel base. Its super long. I can take 6-10" off the rear if need be as well. 

They were All conversions by companies like marmon Herrington, Quigley, and Tulsa Truck. So finding parts is a pain. But I managed. This was the heaviest truck Ford made before getting into big CDL trucks. 15,000 gvwr.


----------



## weareweird69

I enjoy projects like this. So its a hobby I suppose. But yeah. I couldn't find a 4x4 F-superduty with a dump and a PSD and auto anywhere. One showed up after I hot this for 14,500. It sold in 2 days. 4x4 F350 dumps sell for the same money. So I'll build one that's perfect for the cost of a junk dump if I were to buy one for tyr money invested . Haha


----------



## Mark13

Drew2010;1629579 said:


> No such thing as an OBS F550, and I am 99% sure Ford never made an F-Superduty 4x4, all were done by conversion companies.


That's what I was getting at in my post when the suggestion was made that he should have just bought a 4wd one to start with.

I'm curious to see how it turns out, if it's half as good as your 95 it'll still be awesome.

O yeah, for $1k


----------



## weareweird69

Haha. This is a money depending project. So if the money slows down. So will this project haha


----------



## BlueRam2500

How is your silver truck? Any updates with that one?


----------



## weareweird69

Took the stacks off in favor of a 5" exhaust and its getting 3:73 gears next week and all new bearings in the rear axle. Picked up a levelling kit. But idk when that will make it on.


----------



## weareweird69

There is a crappy cell phone photo. Haha. 84 hours a week doesn't leave much time for anything.


----------



## durafish

so nice! is the body and paint original?


----------



## weareweird69

On the Silver truck? Just the drivers side. Had a run in with 3 deer on the passenger side 3 different times!

The F-Superduty is all original as far as I can tell. Well. For now. Haha.


----------



## durafish

I was talking about the silver truck. That's clean, I love those old ones, new Ford's not so much.


----------



## weareweird69

Mark13;1629632 said:


> I'm curious to see how it turns out, if it's half as good as your 95 it'll still be awesome.
> 
> O yeah, for $1k


I'm hoping it turns out good. Right now its just a pile of parts lol

Yeah. Couldn't go wrong for a grand. It didn't run or stop. Needed an oil change. New fuel lines. A brake line and some cleaning of some sensors. I had to change the rear calipers since the bleeders snapped off. I'm glad I bought a snap on mg725 impact to get the lug nuts off. Then I swung my life away with a 20lb sledge trying to get the inner duals off. Wow were they on there.

I picked up a set of 2 year old batteries out of a wrecked powerstroke for 150 bucks. Diehard p-2 batteries even.

Truck does NOT like cold weather. But I blame the oil. When I changed it. It was like someone poured straight 90 weight in when it was 40* out. It wasn't but it was really really bad. Apparently the guy changed the injectors and never changed the oil. So the fuel and oil mixture coagulated and turned into goop. I'm still working on getting that all out. I picked up 10 gallons of Castro 15-40 for 100 bucks to aide in that. Just going to have to change the oil a bunch of timea and keep adding seafoam to clean out the oil passages and the high pressure oil system. If its 45* out. It'll fire right up. But spins really fast. Which means it isn't getting full oil pressure. When I get the oil cleaned up and it still does it. I'll need to check HPO pressure and make sure the HPOP is making the pressure needed to fire.

I've spent too much time researching these trucks. Lol

The previous owner had it 2-3 years and could never get it running. Said he lost motivation. I had it a week and had everything fixed. I forgot it had a bad valve cover harness. Which I had spares so that was simple. That explained the miss. The nasty oil explained the running issue. It wouldn't stop and that was a brake line broke. It wouldn't shift out of 2nd gear. Had the transmission out and gone thru. It was brand new. So new seals and a shift kit went in it and some small updates. Still screwed up shifting. Finally got a code from it. Bad VSS in the rear end. 36 bucks. Shifts fine now lol

Got all the lights in the bed for free from a friend and fixed the tail lights and the unplugged cab light which was a pain in the butt to fish out of the cab!

Now I need to get the flatbed off the truck. Without my tractor since the dump bed is occupying the trailer.... I don't want to take it off until the flatbed is off and gone due to lack of cribbing. Haha

So we will see what happens here.

The plans for the exterior are a new fender and door on the passenger side. They are peeled open. Chevy towing mirrors because these mirrors SUCK to use. They will be power and heated. Aiding in seeing around the 8' wide dump bed. Smoked headlights and cab lights. Then a full royal metallic blue paint job like my 96. Painting the wheels Ford Grey more than likely. Also a chrome grille and headlight buckets. Going to put power windows and locks in it as well as a tilt column and a 05-07 Super Duty steering wheel with radio controls and cruise. Oh. This will probably get Climate Control like my 95 as well. Since I'm insane haha


----------



## bugthug

How is sheetz fuel ?


----------



## weareweird69

Junk. Just like the rest of the diesel out there.


----------



## EGLC

this is gonna be one awesome build


----------



## Drew2010

Updates? these things are like a tease to us guys... Do you have a thread about this on any other forums? The reason I ask is now that the snow is pretty well done for the year, this forum really slows down.


----------



## weareweird69

No other forums really. It will be. But not right now.

Today's accomplishment....










Turns out. I can't go any shorter than 9' for a bed. Wouldn't work for the front tank.

You can see the white 9' mark on the right. And the shiny spot on the left.










I work 84 hours a week. So project time is minimal lol.

Going to have my buddy who's a certified welder do the frame chop.


----------



## TJS

weareweird69;1629900 said:


> No other forums really. It will be. But not right now.
> 
> Today's accomplishment....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out. I can't go any shorter than 9' for a bed. Wouldn't work for the front tank.
> 
> You can see the white 9' mark on the right. And the shiny spot on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work 84 hours a week. So project time is minimal lol.
> 
> Going to have my buddy who's a certified welder do the frame chop.


Frame chops are a good time. Looks like in the very first pic the rear leaf spring front perch holes are still there. Cut it so you can reuse those to get it back to stock length. Nice project. I usually cut the frame in a kind of sideways"Z" shape so you have more surface area and a stonger foundation for welding. Also "fish plating" is in order as well.
T.J.


----------



## sparksrides

I got the perfect plow for it if your interested, cheap, 9 ft fisher mm1 and the complete truck side as well from my obs plus I'm not sure what part of PA you are but I'm also in PA. I know its a big state lol but either way I wanted to say my hats off to you brother. loved to see your silver truck in diesel power mag and all my trucks are built not bought at least the way i want them, so i say :salute::salute::salute: to the gear head


----------



## weareweird69

I'm not buying a plow yet. Gotta get this thing perfect first. Lol

I'm on the western side. 

Thanks man. Appreciate it!

This Is a fun hobby for me.


I actually have an article from Ford about shortening and lengthening frames. Its good info really. But a no brainer too. Says where optimum cutting places are for the frame and stiffeners etc.

Were gonna cut 6" in front of the shackle. And 6" behind the cab. Approximately. 

I got my MBRP downpipe in today and changed the oil again. After half a tank. It was black and nasty again. Put another can of seafoam in. Hopefully get it cleaned up more. It was bad before.


----------



## thelettuceman

Stop and drop what you are doing and come over here to turn some wrenches ... Nice work ... wish I had your talent.


----------



## weareweird69

I only have motivation. lol. My buddy is doing the welding. I'm in charge of measuring.

I'm just a backyard wrencher. Anyone can do the stuff I do. Just need to have the desire! 

But thank you.

I'll work on it more next week. Work is winding down and I'll have more time in the coming weeks to work on it more. My silver truck gets new gears this Tuesday so I will be paying for that bill...


----------



## thelettuceman

I'm just a backyard wrencher. Anyone can do the stuff I do. Just need to have the desire!

So when I show up with my tools ... play it safe ... and tell me to take a hike ...LOL


----------



## weareweird69

LOL. I'll be polite


----------



## Cooter24

Sweet truck. Will be an animal when done. We have a 94 4x4 Superduty w a dana 70 front. Not sure on the conversion company. The truck is a snow plowing machine. Yours will be much nicer.


----------



## weareweird69

I hope mine is as nice as the conversion company trucks. 

Got any photos of yours Cooter?


----------



## havenlax18

What a badass build


----------



## joshg

going to be great.


----------



## weareweird69

Guys getting the bed today!


----------



## jhenegh

I'm excited to watch this! Always liked the F-Superduty


----------



## weareweird69

Flat Bed is GONE thankfully. 500 bucks. I am happy with that.

Gonna start working on the frame after im done with this job. Since I have ZERO days off


----------



## weareweird69

Got the lights out of the dump bed. Going to start working on getting it cleaned up and some holes filled and take off some edges and figure out what I want to do with some of the rot on it.


----------



## weareweird69

Worked on the dump bed a little today. 

Got the old mud flap hangers and reflector mounts off the bed. They were pretty rusty and I'm not going to use them anyway. Going to move the mud flaps back about 6" to clear the shackles. Also going to build light boxes and house two 4" tail lights and one 4" reverse light per side that hold the mudflaps as well. Should look clean.

Also opened up a few rust holes in the bed. I'm going to cut 4" out of each side on the inside. The length of the bed. Going to open that up and sandblast the inside then prime and paint inside. weld the hole shut them drill a holebehind every panel on the outside of the bed and fill with oil and seal it up with a bolt. Should keep it from rusting. Ever.

No photos. Sorry.


----------



## Drew2010

weareweird69;1632144 said:


> Worked on the dump bed a little today.
> 
> No photos. Sorry.


I was just about to hound you for pictures then I read this...

The rust issue is the only thing I dont like about all these dump boxes, they rot and there isnt much anyone can do other then like you said, cut parts out to blast em...

I would POR the insides rather then paint and prime.

I like the oil bath idea, lol


----------



## weareweird69

Por15 doesn't seem to hold up as well as I thought. My axles on my 95 I por'd and they are rusty.


----------



## Drew2010

weareweird69;1632242 said:


> Por15 doesn't seem to hold up as well as I thought. My axles on my 95 I por'd and they are rusty.


Hmm, ive had good results, especially over sandblasted metal.

Either way should work

Keep up the good work and keep us posted, with picsThumbs Up


----------



## weareweird69

Should have more time after April. Lol. And hopefully more photos.


----------



## weareweird69

Got the bed opened up today. Decided I'll spend some time and money and inspect the insides of the bed walls. I'm glad I opened it up now. It was a lot worse than originally intended. I'll have photos of what I did once the internet on my phone starts working properly..... 

Anyway. It goes off to be sandblasted tomorrow and it'll be done tomorrow afternoon and come back to me covered in epoxy primer.


----------



## weareweird69




----------



## Drew2010

Too bad they dont make those with a way to be able to clean those out, keep them from rusting out like that...

Oh and nice fork straps welded on there, probably makes moving that around alot easier.

BTW, nice view off the side of the driveway you got there!


----------



## weareweird69

I think they had bolts in there. But were never cared for. I found two bolts on the trailer from somewhere... I am guessing they used to be in the bed

That's how it got loaded. The guy I bought it from did that haha


That's my parents place. Its a golf course. Its a nice view with pissy neighbors.


----------



## Drew2010

weareweird69;1632850 said:


> That's my parents place. Its a golf course. Its a nice view with pissy neighbors.


Ah but thats half the fun of doing projects like this, just waving and smiling at the neighbors who ***** because their neighborhood isnt a "junk yard"

Guy I know lives on a golf course, had a dmax pulling truck and he was always working on it in the driveway and late at night, and had his trailer in the yard... He had an "anonymous" neighbor, (he knew exactly who it was) send an unmarked letter about the neighborhood not being a "junk yard" and threatened some HOA stuff... The guy I know then in turn made signs out of osb and spray-paint saying junk yard with arrows at every intersection from the main road, ending with a big one in his front yard...


----------



## weareweird69

Lmao. That is hilarious. 

I did the same type thing. Guy was complaining about a parts truck and fast cars. So I put a tarp on the truck and it made all kinds of noise in the wind. and did a 65mph rolling burnout past his house with him standing on the porch. Hahahahaha. Oops.


----------



## weareweird69

Well got the bed back from sandblasting. Not too bad. Had a few more holes show up. About 4-5. Easy to fix.


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69;1633072 said:


> Lmao. That is hilarious.
> 
> I did the same type thing. Guy was complaining about a parts truck and fast cars. So I put a tarp on the truck and it made all kinds of noise in the wind. and did a 65mph rolling burnout past his house with him standing on the porch. Hahahahaha. Oops.


Way To Go .... Laugh My Ass Off !!!


----------



## Drew2010

Came out pretty good I'd say, those holes arent anything to worry about. plate them up and youll be good to go... That bed will be nice, with as high as you can go on the sideboards, you could haul all sorts of junk.

Got that frame cut yet?


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah your not kidding haha. 

I thought it came out good too. 

Should be laid off by this Friday. So I'll have it done after then lol


----------



## weareweird69




----------



## weareweird69

There's a few more


----------



## weareweird69

This Saturday it goes under the knife. I'll be picking up the subframe this week as well for the dump bed.


----------



## Drew2010

Oh another week of waiting!!! Just kidding... Don't forget to update us.


----------



## weareweird69

II won't lol. I can't patch the bed up till its on the truck. Its not safe to be under lol


----------



## weareweird69

Picked up the subframe yesterday.


----------



## weareweird69

Got the frame laid out for cutting. I am glad I got the subframe, because they gave me the measurements for the placement of the subframe, which requires about 11.5" to be cut off the end of the frame for correct axle placement.

They want 72" from axle centerline to the cab. I have 60.5" as of now, so that will place the axle farther back on the bed, which is nice really, because the truck wont push when its got a load on it. My fathers 1980 dump is the same way, the axle is really far back.


----------



## Drew2010

subframe looks really good, did you have it blasted and painted?

Do you just weld those feet on the box once its on?


----------



## snowplowpro

the wheels are they aftermarket or are they off a newer model and do they direct fit right on


----------



## snowplowpro

the wheels on the silver truck


----------



## weareweird69

I have 2006 axles under that truck. So they are newer wheels.

The feet get welded on. Yeah. 

Its a brand new subframe lol


----------



## snowplowpro

must of been a lot of work to do that or not really but that truck is sweet.


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks. It wasn't much work really. Haha


----------



## Drew2010

weareweird69;1634637 said:


> Its a brand new subframe lol


Ahh, that would explain that... You just going to run a 12v pump for the box?


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah. I have a 1 year old electric pump


----------



## weareweird69

Well. Its short lol. I'll have more photos later on this week. I took some of the process.


----------



## weareweird69

No photos. Haven't had time to sit down. All the fuel and brake lines are in and the driveshaft will be back monday


----------



## Drew2010

So ahhhh.... Pics? Progress?


----------



## weareweird69

Was out of town since Wednesday lol. I'll get some up this week


----------



## peteo1

weareweird69;1635825 said:


> Was out of town since Wednesday lol. I'll get some up this week


Heyyyy, wait a minute....That's what you said last week! Lol


----------



## weareweird69

Lol. I got stupid busy.

I did pick up the paint this weekend!


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

I've been on the lookout for a day cab f-superduty They are hard to find in decent shape. Everyone I've run across is rotted apart with 200,000+ miles


----------



## weareweird69

This one has 181,000 on it and is in fair shape. Fenders are junk. But the door and cab is good and so it's the core support. I got a rust free passenger door and fender with the truck too.

Anyway. Photos are coming


----------



## weareweird69

Before










Measuring up










Cut!










Oops!


----------



## weareweird69

What you didn't see was us getting the frame plates off. That was the most time consuming. Those rivets were lN THERE!

Cut And on its own weight. No lines or driveshaft.










Smoked the cab lights when I went out to get all the paint for the truck. 1 gallon of Royal Blue Metallic BC/CC for the cab. And 1 gallon of Royal Blue Metallic single stage for the bed.










Fuel lines and brake lines back in. All the wiring patched up and in. Also got the driveshaft in










Got the frame all smoothed down and the frame plates shortened and everything prepped for welding the plates back on.


----------



## durafish

Looks great. Definitely will be nice when done! Ever see people put dodge mirrors on that body style. You lose the "flip-out" window but gain nice looking mirrors. Seems like metal fabrication isn't a problem for you and since your repainting it I think I would be a good idea.


----------



## weareweird69

Already seen it. Tried it. Don't like it. Lol. Going to do the Chevy towing mirrors. They don't look as odd. And still require the same modifications. But you have a better puddle mirror and a little more functionality.

But thanks!

Tomorrow is install crossmember day. Have to drill 16 - 5/8" holes thru the frame. Not going to lie. That is going to suck big time. Especially since the top frame rail is going to have the 1/4" plate over it too. Making about 1/2" of material to drill.

I don't know if I mentioned this either. My 96 f350 is getting a 460 swapped into it too after the dump truck is completed. Finally some power haha


----------



## durafish

Oh haha didn't know you tried that before. I'm sure the Chevy ones will look good too never seen it. Anything besides those that are on it will look good.


----------



## Drew2010

Looking good so far... should be nice once its done.



Pretty sure your 96 should get a psd... I guess if its gonna be a 460 it better not be stock.


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah. Not a big fan lol

And thanks. I hope so. 

Already looked into a PSD swap. Way too much effort involved. Plus I don't want to have to worry about cold starts when I need to GO! it'll be mostly stock. Headers and that's about it. Lol


----------



## thelettuceman

Headers and that's about it. 

Make sure you give the golf club crowd an ear full of Headers on your way out


----------



## Drew2010

I go back n forth in my head a lot about engine swaps for my 96. Turbo IDI for mileage and simplicity or a mild built big block. Or even a stroked out small block... or leave it stock. Lol which is probably what will happen anyway... 

This obs ford thing is an addiction. Better then crack I suppose.

I've got a 92 7.3 F-superduty that I can't decided what to do with...


----------



## weareweird69

Lol

It Will not be open header! I need to be somewhat discreet when plowing. 

IIT is an addiction...

82 f150
93 Lightning
95 f250
95 f-sd
96 f350

Lol. That's my lineup


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice job with the frame shorten


----------



## weareweird69

Thank you. The truck is perfectly square too. That was sheer luck. Haha


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

Drew2010;1635976 said:


> I've got a 92 7.3 F-superduty that I can't decided what to do with...


You could sell it to me!


----------



## Deerewashed

Drew2010;1635976 said:


> I go back n forth in my head a lot about engine swaps for my 96. Turbo IDI for mileage and simplicity or a mild built big block. Or even a stroked out small block... or leave it stock. Lol which is probably what will happen anyway...
> 
> This obs ford thing is an addiction. Better then crack I suppose.
> 
> I've got a 92 7.3 F-superduty that I can't decided what to do with...


Yup thats what i tell people when they think im stupid for dumping money into my truck....

"i could be buying drugs"

Use that whenever my mom calls me stupid, ahahaha


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah. I love that response. Its my hobby. Compared to other peoples hobbies. Mine isn't bad lol


----------



## weareweird69

Crossmember is bolted in, top and bottom!


















Got the subframe on, and welded.


----------



## weareweird69

Got the hydraulics all hooked up, and bled.









If time permits, the bed will go on tonight, and itll offically be a dump haha


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

That thing needs 4 wheel drive lol. I got the medicine if you want it. Cab and chassis dual wheel f-350 4x4 axles and I'll even throw in the transfer case and wheels for free!

I like that truck! Carry on!


----------



## weareweird69

Already have the front axle, and 8 to 10 lug adapters! lol

Thanks!


----------



## Drew2010

Looks good, does the rear frame chunk need cut off now?

Get that bed on and take some pics... get us a video of the actionThumbs Up


----------



## weareweird69

No video lol. I'll be a 1 man band with the bed install lol. I cut the frame end off about an hour ago. Welded in some more supports near the cylinder cross member for extra strength. Going to have to clean up the excess weld on the pin seat on the bed so it seats fully


----------



## weareweird69

Well, The bed is on. Took about 45 minutes. Now to wait till thursday when my friend whom is a certified welder can come weld the hinges to the bed.


----------



## weareweird69

During.









After!

















The truck didnt even sink an inch. lol


----------



## weareweird69

Oh, and If I didnt hook the cylinder up to the bed before install, then The bed would have been too far forward, so I am very happy the cylinder was the first thing installed. Left it out a little, then once it was on the truck, I just sucked the cylinder all the way down and pulled it up where it needed to be haha


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Wow that bed is up there! Look at all that open space!


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah I know!!!!


----------



## durafish

wow, looks good but why so high?


----------



## weareweird69

Because the subframe is 6" and the dump bed has a 6" channel as well. So 12" of height there. Plus the cab protector is 4' tall opposed to the normal 3' tall for an OBS. I am contemplating cutting a foot out of it.


----------



## durafish

the cab protector doesnt look bad, maybe put fender flares over the tires to brake up the space and i assume your going to put the metal plate in the back under the bed for the hitch and lights????


----------



## weareweird69

Its going to get light boxes and mud flaps and stone deflectors. And eventually a hitch plate.


----------



## Big Dog D

You'd be better off using a smaller subframe. Your nutz will thank you.


----------



## thelettuceman

Big Dog D;1636316 said:


> You'd be better off using a smaller subframe. Your nutz will thank you.


Laugh My Ass Off !!!!!!!!
I fell out of the chair !!!!!!


----------



## weareweird69

A smaller subframe? I already bought this one new. Lol

Its staying.


----------



## EGLC

Man that dump body is lifted!


----------



## Drew2010

What does the bottom of the dump box look like? is there any way you do some modifying that could suck it down so the box sits lower on the subframe?

Just thinking out loud...

It looks high now, if you cant do anything with it, with a set of underbody boxes, some plastic fender wells, and mud flaps in front and behind the tires would help pull it all together and take your eyes off the height of the bed.


----------



## Big Dog D

thelettuceman;1636325 said:


> Laugh My Ass Off !!!!!!!!
> I fell out of the chair !!!!!!


I bet his nutz won't be laughing when he has to hump something heavy in there by hand.


----------



## Big Dog D

Also going to be kinda tippy feeling with a center of gravity so high.


----------



## weareweird69

EGLC;1636451 said:


> Man that dump body is lifted!


Ah, but it really isnt.

After doing some measuring, the bottom of the dump body is 1" taller on the frame than my dads 1980 F350 Dump. Bottom of cab to bottom of dump body is 1" different. F-Superduty trucks are just that tall. Compared to a 1993 F250 4x4, the F-Superduty is taller, on smaller tires even, stock for stock.










Look at the bed, in relation to the cab.



Drew2010;1636473 said:


> What does the bottom of the dump box look like? is there any way you do some modifying that could suck it down so the box sits lower on the subframe?
> 
> Just thinking out loud...
> 
> It looks high now, if you cant do anything with it, with a set of underbody boxes, some plastic fender wells, and mud flaps in front and behind the tires would help pull it all together and take your eyes off the height of the bed.


Thinking out loud is good! Already looked into it, and short of cutting 2" out of the C Channel dump frame, theres no way to lower the body. Thats a lot of work to get 2" of clearance back. Im going to be working on making stone deflectors for the front, and mudflaps in the rear. Which will really help with how it looks for height.



Big Dog D;1636474 said:


> I bet his nutz won't be laughing when he has to hump something heavy in there by hand.


Thats why I have a tractor! :laughing:



Big Dog D;1636475 said:


> Also going to be kinda tippy feeling with a center of gravity so high.


Once again, F-Superduty trucks are just THAT high.










Look at the height of the bed there even.

Some others.... They are links because of the 4 image rule, and I dont feel like post whoring

http://www.purplewaveauction.com/a/2008/20080422/4302.JPG

http://www.truckcarsrv.com/usedtrucks/image_gd/imagegd_big_inside.php?76932635.jpg

http://www.rednour.net/images/93 Ford Super Duty Dump Truck.JPG

Now, here is an F350, thats 4x4.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/user_gallery/tmp/177/17713.520.390

Its higher yet.

What you need to look at is the bottom of the body vs the keyhole in the door. And also the top of the tire, to the bottom of the body.

All the F-SD trucks are high. Just the nature of the beast.

NOW, the cab protector... Its getting cut off, and lowered 6". Thats WAY too high.

Only thing I can think of is, the beds are built to each truck, this bed came from a Superduty truck, (99+) I think their cabs are taller off the frame, hence the taller cab protector.

The inside bed height, to the cab protector is 4 feet on my bed, and 3 feet on my dads 1980.

SOOOO, still some work to do!

I did find this, a truck like mine with a tall cab protector.
http://www.supermotors.net/getfile/410348/original/pdrm0135.jpg

However, I think Ill be ordering all the lights today so I can start building the light boxes.
4 - 4" Red LED tails, with clear lenses
2 - 4" Clear LED reverse lights
2 - 3/4" Amber LED markers, with clear lenses
5 - 3/4" Red LED markers, with clear lenses


----------



## Big Dog D

Comparing the bed heights from that red truck to yours is like saying that a cucumber and a tomato are similar. 

You want to compare something................look at the difference in height between the bed and the top of the tires. 

When I build out our dumps we always try to keep them as low as possible by using the lowest subframe height possible (usually 3'') and the lowest longsills possible, usually 4 to 5''. The lower I can keep it the easier it is to lift heavy items and equipment in and out of the beds.


----------



## weareweird69

I agree 100% but the truck is just as high as every other F-Superduty. All the subframes available around are what I have.


----------



## weareweird69

Also. All the links. Look at the top of the tire to the bed. They are all similar


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

When we build bodies like that we use an angle subframe on the chassis and the lift cylinder is attached to the "frame" of the dump body. Just by a quick look I'd say my bodies sit a good 4-5 inches lower than yours.

Usually we do them with the pivot built into the rails on the dump body and not on a separate subframe. If you are handy with a welder and you want to give me a call I can give you some pointers. We've been building custom truck bodies for 30 years


----------



## sparksrides

That bed looks at home on your truck, I have seen a lot of body manufacturers dump beds and yours is stout. The cab guard aka hood is right where you want it. keep up wit good work and thanks for keeping up up to date


----------



## thelettuceman

Big Dog D;1636316 said:


> You'd be better off using a smaller subframe. Your nutz will thank you.


weareweird: Will you let us know if you lose your manhood?


----------



## weareweird69

Lol. Thanks and yes. I will.

As of now. The bed works correctly. I officially have a dump


----------



## Big Dog D

thelettuceman;1636507 said:


> weareweird: Will you let us know if you lose your manhood?


Aren't you going out on a thin limb by assuming he has something to loose? :waving:


----------



## weareweird69

Ouch! The wife says I do 

Back on topic...


----------



## Big Dog D

I wouldn't recommend hauling peastone with that body.

You should put some straps that tie the subframe to the truck frame too.


----------



## weareweird69

Not with those holes!

And its getting a strap. Its welded on in a few places though using 1/4" wall square tubing.


----------



## Big Dog D

The only place we will weld a body/subframe to the truck frame is at the end of the rails. Always use straps, the subframe, body and truck frame all need to have some flex between them.


----------



## weareweird69

Agreed. the tubing is in 2.5 " segments where specified on install directions.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

How much did you give for that body if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## weareweird69

Just the body? 1k. I have gone above and beyond in repairing it. It was completely usable when I bought it. But I'm anal about things.


----------



## weareweird69

And since we all know I need to paint this thing. I just picked up a brand new Kobalt hvlp paint gun for 36 dollars. Score!


----------



## Deerewashed

you may have covered this but whats the deal with that gap? i though chassis cabs had flat frames?


----------



## weareweird69

The subframe is a little tall. However the truck has like 8" of suspension travel before hitting the bump stops.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

truck is looking good it will last you yrs when its done


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks. That's the plan. All preventative maintenance will be done so I don't have to worry


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

Deerewashed;1636589 said:


> you may have covered this but whats the deal with that gap? i though chassis cabs had flat frames?


OBS fords have a 1-1/2 inch hump over the axle on a chassis cab


----------



## weareweird69

Which messes everything up


----------



## sparksrides

what are you thinking as far as tail lights?


----------



## weareweird69

2 4" led on each side. Clear lenses. Light up red.


----------



## weareweird69

Painted the frame after wire wheeling and needle scaling


----------



## peteo1

This is an awesome build and thanks for all the pics and updates. I've really enjoyed following along. If you don't mind sharing, how much do you figure to have into this project by the time you're done?


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks!

Im close to about 4,000 right now. Including the paint I bought for it.

I also just ordered all the LED Lights for it, hopefully they are here by friday


----------



## sparksrides

can't wait to see it all light up


----------



## weareweird69

Me either. Going to a friends machine shop today to have all the patch panels made.


----------



## havenlax18

Awesome cant wait to see it when it's all done


----------



## peteo1

Wow! Being a fabricator really saves some dough.


----------



## weareweird69

I wish it was done....

Lights are scheduled for delivery Friday. I had a whole 4x8' sheet of 1/8" cut up for patches and needed another 4'x2' to do the rest. Having friends with a plasma cutting table is nice for patch work lol. 

Either way. I picked up all LED lights. 4" round with clear lenses for tails and reverse. And 3/4" amber and red LED markers with clear lenses. 

After the previous $4,000 estimate. I tallied.

1000 for the truck
1000 for the bed
1500 for the subframe assembly
650 in paint
700 in blasting and primering the bed
200 for the hydraulic pump
100 for hydraulic lines
100 for brakes
300 in the transmission
100 in steel
100 in doors
35 for a VSS
150 for the drive shaft work

5925 is the running total.

I have an axle here for it but am not using it yet and also a transfer case. Those add 600 to the total. And a set of 8 to 10 lug adapters that were 400. So when we go 4x4. The price will go up a bit. However the truck will be brand new and exactly how I want it to be when done. A truck that's less equipped (XL trim and power nothing) with a dump and 2wd and with rot and so on is 8-10k. A 4x4 dump in XL trim is 10-12k. And XLT 4x4 go for more. So whatever I do put into the truck. Will net me more pocket cash and it'll be perfectly how I want it. Right now I'm way under a retail cost of a replacement truck. Let alone a 4x4 F-Superduty that's not destroyed or sky high.

Did some bartering for the Frame work. And I got the interior through a trade and seats for basically free since I did some scavenging to get them. 

All in all. The truck will be pretty much NEW inside and out and under when I'm done.

I was quoted 3,000 dollars for a company to purchase a subframe and shorten the truck and install the bed. Not including a pump or lines or fluid. So I saved about 1500 or more there.

Not to mention the amount of money saved by repairing the bed myself and painting the truck myself. As well as all the body work and mechanical work. The truck didn't run, stop, or shift when I got it. A gasket, sensor, and brake line later all of that was solved. So don't ever be afraid of a project!


----------



## weareweird69

And add 145 dollars in lights to that tally. Damn perfectionist lol

So $6,070

And I forgot. I almost bought an F350 dump for the bed. The truck was total rubbish. Not even able to go on the road. Bad axles frame etc etc. Bed was destroyed. And no gate. 3,000 was the price tag. And they got it too. Crazy!


----------



## Big Dog D

You should consider moving the pump/reservoir out from the subframe. Wait till you have an issue with it and it's stuck in the down position. We take and mount them into a 24 or 30'' tool box. Keeps em out of the weather and the salt.


----------



## weareweird69

Already thought of that. Its fully accessible from its location. Although it doesn't look like it is 

I thought about mounting it in a box. But I don't have one.


----------



## weareweird69

I hate posting from my phone, i sound like a total jerk.

lol

Anyway, Theres nothing between the pump, and the cylinder area, so I can actually get to the whole pump and wiring with the bed down.


----------



## Big Dog D

I tried to forewarn you.


----------



## weareweird69

I know, Im currently thinking about it....

Still


Anyway, I got the stone guards on and I just finished welding up the light boxes. Have to do some touch up work and break all the edges so the paint wont break and rust later. Probably wont get them on today with the schedule I have.

Lights should be here today as well.

Should have some photos up by the weekend.


----------



## weareweird69

Here are some.

I fully welded the stone gaurds on to reduce rust getting between the crossmember and guard and causing stains, or swelling. The old ones were stitched on and had a lot of stains and swelling


















Just in progress photos via Phone haha


----------



## Banksy

Amazing work!!


----------



## weareweird69

Ran out of argon/co2. No welding till later. Start a new job Monday so progress will be slim. Weekend only work sadly since the truck is at my parents. I don't have a shop at my property sadly.


----------



## alldayrj

looks good man. but after all that work, torch the stone guards off and put a set of plastic arch fenders with flaps. those tires will throw enough crap to rust the bottom of the bed quick


----------



## weareweird69

I hate those are plastic fenders. I'm going to either bed liner the bottom or undercoat it. Or fluid film the crud out of it.


But thank you!


----------



## durafish

I agree with the plastic guards as the metals ones do look out of place but once painted up I'm sure they will look great! Please tell me you are not putting lights on the stone guards???


----------



## weareweird69

No no no lol. No lights on the stone guards. The light boxes are for the rear and to also hold the mud flaps. The stone guards will be black and the light boxes blue like the rest of the truck. Everything else under the bed will be black.


----------



## durafish

Thank god lol.......but you never some people think their truck is a big rig so it can have lights on panel.
Ever think of bed lining the guards, I would assume paint would chip with rocks??


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah the thought has crossed my mind. And I haven't looked into it yet. But I'm going to.

And I know what you mean. I'm welding up all the old light holes on the bed which are 2.5" light holes on the side in front and in the front of the cab protector. I'll be using 3/4" Maxxima LED lights in the sides of the bed and rear of the bed for markers and then 4" LED stop/turn and reverse lights in the back. All clear lenses.


----------



## weareweird69

I like minimal lights lol. I smoked the cab lights even because I don't like them.


----------



## weareweird69

Today's progress.










I misplaced my mig wire. So work has ceased for the day lol


----------



## EGLC

Maxximma makes the best LEDs I have them on all my trucks. You should put some 6" oval whelens in the cab protect & rear


----------



## weareweird69

That's the plan. But not right now. Money is tight


----------



## weareweird69

It makes me feel great when I see 95-97 F-Super Duty trucks for sale... 96 F-SD 2wd dump. PSD. 5 speed. $12,500. 95 F-SD 2WD PSD. Auto. No bed. $6,000

Both XL. One had the steering column replaced with a half ton column and both are ugly haha

anyway. The new job is M-Th. 7am to 5:30pm. So I'll have Fridays and weekends to work on the truck. After the first pay I'll be buying a 4 link for my silver PSD. The 2" lift is eating tires and I'm not pleased. So one weekend will be that.


----------



## EGLC

$12,500 for a '95? rofl


----------



## weareweird69

That's what they go for here...


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i like how you are doing the light setup in the back


----------



## weareweird69

I don't see it very often. Especially on the older trucks. But thanks!


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

I wish thats what they really went for lol. I've got my '95 advertised for $7500 and I havent gotten a bite yet, Thats with a 10 foot dump, plow, spreader, and 4x4!


----------



## weareweird69

I've actually seen 4x4 f-sd trucks go for 14k. Insanity


----------



## durafish

Might have mentioned this before but what's this going to be used for?


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

Maybe my price isn't high enough lol


----------



## weareweird69

Maybe not! Lol. Random stuff. Possibly getting a plow


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

OldSchool, I'd put your price up at 12 or so. Someone whos looking would buy it at that price, I'm sure.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

I was thinking of fixing the rust and giving it a quick single stage paintjob and pricing it at 10, but after looking around I think that any serious buyer would be expecting to pay 12k+

it just hurts my concience to price it that high knowing what I have in it.


----------



## weareweird69

Got the tail light boxes and mud flap hangers and plates. Did a little mock up for myself.









Patched all the random holes and cut off the bungie bar. I'll weld it back on under the bed and liner it.









Led lights. Two outside are stop/turn/running. One inside is reverse


----------



## durafish

WOW!! that looks really good!


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks. This is my first real project where significant welding is needed. Lol. It looks a lot lower with the mud flaps and such. I need to get the cab protector lowered.


----------



## durafish

i was going to say its looks lower but i didnt know if it was just me.


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah. It looks a lot better. But the cab protector is still high. I've looked at a BUNCH and all have had custom made sub frames. Most of which the cylinders are set down in the frame. Or up in the body. Both of which I couldn't do without a ton of fabrication and then it probably wouldn't have worked right lol

All the new beds I've seen all use this style sub frame. Zoresco and super city and galion. My subframe is made by galion even. So I'm kinda screwed lol. 

Today I saw a dump with a 1/4" thick subframe with some angle iron to space it up to clear the hump. It was a piece of plate and the hinges were 1" tall on the back. It looked very weak and my dads dump is a little beefier but just not as tall. Its also cracked in the hinges. I am okay with the body being higher because I know its stronger. Especially for a 15k truck id rather be strong than weak. 

Oh well. I'm happy lol.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

What's the deal with the tailgate? Looks like some jackbillie built it out in the barn. Rest of the body looks nice but damn they butchered up that tailgate.


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah. We all are scratching our heads on that one. I don't even want to grind the welds because it might look worse lol

I'm going to run it for now And later one have an aluminum gate made


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

Grind grooves in it and lay it flat down on the ground and lay a nice pretty bead over all that crap. You don't want and aluminum gate it you are going to use it for anything other than snow


----------



## weareweird69

Maybe I will do that. I only say aluminum because the damn thing weighs a ton lol. Its all 3/16" thick


----------



## EGLC

OldSchoolPSD;1637357 said:


> Grind grooves in it and lay it flat down on the ground and lay a nice pretty bead over all that crap. You don't want and aluminum gate it you are going to use it for anything other than snow


I would disagree, my dad had an aliminum gate on his '89 FSuperduty & it held up just fine...need to make sure it is made right though


----------



## weareweird69

I got one patch cut open and the patch fit today and all the others laid out along with a patch made up for one of the floor holes. I also got my prop rod holder welded back on the subframe since I had to remove it previously for the fuel filler neck. 

Went out and picked up a 9.5' long peice of angle iron for a straight edge to cut off the cab protector. I'll use this angle later on to hold the fuel filler necks. Picked up 4 D-rings to weld on the cab protector to hold it up and then use them later for tie down points on the cab protector if I ever need them haha.


----------



## weareweird69




----------



## weareweird69

Progress today!

Got all the side panels cut out and all the patches in. only have the floor and inside plates left.


----------



## weareweird69

And I ran out of gas again. Naturally. I'll hopefully get some soon and back to work on this.


----------



## Flipper

You need a bigger cylinder...or you are leaking somewhere. Nice welding but unless you are doing a lot of other welding seems like you are using a lot of gas.

Nice work so far. Wish I still had mine, it was an original 4wd conversion, great truck.


----------



## weareweird69

I have a 20 pound cylinder. Its not very big. I think I used probably 4 pounds of wire on this cylinder. Maybe 5. 

Its probably leaking too. If I leave the cylinder open it will be empty in an hour or two. I turn it off in between welds. 

But thanks. I wish mine was originally 4x4. However parts for the M&H or Dana 70 are rare and expensive. So I'm kind of happy it'll be a Dana 60.


----------



## Flipper

OK that makes a bit more sense. Keep plugging along, looking good.


----------



## weareweird69

Got time to work on it today

Went to get my tank filled and traded it in on a larger one. Cost me an extra $4. It's about 3 feet tall. I need to get my leak figured out though. It doesn't take long to empty the line when I turn off the bottle.

Anyway. I got the welds ground down. And I also got some other holes cleaned up and some others welded on the insides to completely seal up the holes. I had ones plate leaking water, as it poured rain last night and the truck sits outside. So I went over it again and I think that fixed that issue. I painted all the welds as well.










One I haven't done yet









And completed.









I'm getting there. But this looks much better than just plating over rust. I want the truck to look good!


----------



## SIWEL

Thats coming out really nice man. Looks good, cannot wait to see it finished


----------



## alldayrj

Have you thought about a long tool box under the headboard for rakes and shovels etc? Seems like a lot of work to chop it and drop it purely for aesthetics on a work truck. Plus you will want that height one day when you put boards on it for mulch or leaves etc.


----------



## DieselSlug

Looks real nice!


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks guys! And its not purely for aesthetics. But more so height issues. Lower truck means more clearance for wires and garages etc.


----------



## weareweird69

I got some time on Friday to finish up the patch welds, and start plating the inside of the bed. No photos yet though. Forgot! lol


----------



## durafish

quick question, what paint gun did you get?
thanks


----------



## weareweird69

I picked up a Kobalt HVLP gun for dirt cheap


----------



## durafish

at the store or used?
was it the one marked down from like $70 to $36?


----------



## weareweird69

At the store. It was an open box with a missing regulator. So it was on sale then with the missing item they marked it down even farther.


----------



## weareweird69

Off topic, I put new wheels on my Silver PSD. Got them off craigslist. Traded a set of 17" wheels, with tires to the wear bars for these 20" wheels with about 2/32 of tread over the wear bars and 125 bucks lol


----------



## peteo1

weareweird69;1638123 said:


> Off topic, I put new wheels on my Silver PSD. Got them off craigslist. Traded a set of 17" wheels, with tires to the wear bars for these 20" wheels with about 2/32 of tread over the wear bars and 125 bucks lol


That front bumper is awesome. I love the look of those


----------



## BlueRam2500

That silver truck is badass dude!


----------



## Drew2010

95 250's looking good as always... Ive always liked those factory 6.4 20's.

Okay now back to the F-Superduty...


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice job welding the patches on the body


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks guys. My schedule is totally screwed for working on this thing lol. Hoping I get it done soon


----------



## sparksrides

Did those wheels bolt right up?


----------



## weareweird69

No. I have a whole suspension under my truck from an 06 f250


----------



## thelettuceman

I am sure you are finished by now. Give us the pictures.


----------



## weareweird69

Nope. I haven't had time to work on it. Between working 6-12's last week. And getting my F250 ready for Carlisle. And a funeral to go to next weekend. I haven't had time. Its driving me nuts not working on it.


----------



## sparksrides

weareweird69;1638621 said:


> No. I have a whole suspension under my truck from an 06 f250


thats right i should know that from the issue of diesel power. I cant wait to see the truck in person at Carlisle


----------



## weareweird69

Haha. I'll be there all three days. Hit me up if you see me.


----------



## durafish

these the mirrors your doing? http://providence.craigslist.org/cto/3925027419.html


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah. They look odd on that truck


----------



## durafish

i think because the truck looks skinny and the mirrors are extended. But it looks pretty clean.


----------



## weareweird69

Maybe thats it. But yeah I like that they don't look totally out of place


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

And the fact that they're GM mirrors


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

Please don't. They are ugly and you have to modify (read: screw up) your door to make it work.


----------



## weareweird69

Ever use the mirrors on the Truck now? If not... your missing out because you can't see anything out of them. Need about 4 spot mirrors per side to see anything. They are the most worthless mirrors I've ever used in my life.

I'm putting them on for function. I have to replace the doors anyway and will have to fix the holes left from other style mirrors. All it involves is welding a plate to the door.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

I have those mirrors on two of my trucks. They aren't the best but I've been towing with them since 1995 and haven't hit anything yet lol. 

'92-97 Fords are the best looking trucks made. Anything that strays too far from stock body-wise is tacky and ruins a good looking truck IMHO.


----------



## weareweird69

I agree with you 100%. But I've used all styles of mirrors on these trucks. The paddle style is best for me. I don't tow anything wide. But not for this truck. I don't like bobbing and weaving in the truck trying to see out of the mirror lol

I also want power and heat in them. Both I can't get in any ford towing mirror


----------



## KLC99

weareweird69;1636832 said:


> I wish it was done....
> 
> Lights are scheduled for delivery Friday. I had a whole 4x8' sheet of 1/8" cut up for patches and needed another 4'x2' to do the rest. Having friends with a plasma cutting table is nice for patch work lol.
> 
> Either way. I picked up all LED lights. 4" round with clear lenses for tails and reverse. And 3/4" amber and red LED markers with clear lenses.
> 
> After the previous $4,000 estimate. I tallied.
> 
> 1000 for the truck
> 1000 for the bed
> 1500 for the subframe assembly
> 650 in paint
> 700 in blasting and primering the bed
> 200 for the hydraulic pump
> 100 for hydraulic lines
> 100 for brakes
> 300 in the transmission
> 100 in steel
> 100 in doors
> 35 for a VSS
> 150 for the drive shaft work
> 
> 5925 is the running total.
> 
> I have an axle here for it but am not using it yet and also a transfer case. Those add 600 to the total. And a set of 8 to 10 lug adapters that were 400. So when we go 4x4. The price will go up a bit. However the truck will be brand new and exactly how I want it to be when done. A truck that's less equipped (XL trim and power nothing) with a dump and 2wd and with rot and so on is 8-10k. A 4x4 dump in XL trim is 10-12k. And XLT 4x4 go for more. So whatever I do put into the truck. Will net me more pocket cash and it'll be perfectly how I want it. Right now I'm way under a retail cost of a replacement truck. Let alone a 4x4 F-Superduty that's not destroyed or sky high.
> 
> Did some bartering for the Frame work. And I got the interior through a trade and seats for basically free since I did some scavenging to get them.
> 
> All in all. The truck will be pretty much NEW inside and out and under when I'm done.
> 
> I was quoted 3,000 dollars for a company to purchase a subframe and shorten the truck and install the bed. Not including a pump or lines or fluid. So I saved about 1500 or more there.
> 
> Not to mention the amount of money saved by repairing the bed myself and painting the truck myself. As well as all the body work and mechanical work. The truck didn't run, stop, or shift when I got it. A gasket, sensor, and brake line later all of that was solved. So don't ever be afraid of a project!


Wow you stole the sfa and transfer case


----------



## weareweird69

I've gotten them cheaper lol. Patience is key!


----------



## havenlax18

the cummins mirrors are the best but i just got myself a 95 7.3 4x4. its a reg cab long bed witha 9ft western and 138xxx its power everything


----------



## weareweird69

They are played out LOL Carlisle is this weekend... And I got a new job working 6-10's yikes.


----------



## sparksrides

I love to see the dodge guy with a reg cab single rear wheel truck not towing anything with his mirrors folded out. just waiting for them to get clipped lol if you wanted split mirrors that are horizontal and can still move out (when towing) you bought the wrong brand truck... lmao... but that's jmo. hahaha


----------



## weareweird69

Finally, progress!

I picked up an MBRP C&C axle tube at Carlisle and it was what I needed!

So Now the truck has a real exhaust. MBRP all the way. Had to cut a hanger off and add a 45* to the tail pipe.


----------



## weareweird69




----------



## durafish

Looks good some undercoating and it'll look new under there.


----------



## weareweird69

I need to get under there with a needle scaler and get it clean first. Im thinking its going to end up as a winter project since I am working most of the time anymore. If you look at the rear crossmember, youll see its shiny in the middle. That's where undercoating has fallen off, and the crossmember is SHINY NEW looking. I actually stopped and went HUH?! lol

I need to do something about the rear tank skid plate. It holds the tank up, and its pretty much rotted to nothing.


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69;1641229 said:


> I need to get under there with a needle scaler and get it clean first. Im thinking its going to end up as a winter project since I am working most of the time anymore. If you look at the rear crossmember, youll see its shiny in the middle. That's where undercoating has fallen off, and the crossmember is SHINY NEW looking. I actually stopped and went HUH?! lol
> 
> I need to do something about the rear tank skid plate. It holds the tank up, and its pretty much rotted to nothing.


Just do a "nuetral drop" ... and let the undercoating, tank and skidplate fall off .... and give us a link to the video


----------



## durafish

What are doing with the pits on the dump? Leaving them or some filler?


----------



## weareweird69

It doesn't have the power to do a neutral drop lol

And I'm going to use a good filler to smooth the bed out. I'm this far in. Might as well do it right the first time.

I couldn't get the tailgate to open yesterday. Like to spread gravel. Found that the grease fittings on the handle that goes across the front of the bed are totally shot and were never greased. Also the sand from blasting got into the latches in the back and rusted them in place. After a large pry bar, large hammer, and kroil it finally came loose. I'll need to keep an eye on that.

Got rained out today as well. so I'm going to try and finish the welding up on the bed so its not retaining water.


----------



## weareweird69

Got some more done!


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy

You need some band clamps.....get rid of the c clamps on the exhaust....they look like crap all exposed....


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah but band clamps move. Gonna look into having it welded.


----------



## weareweird69

Today is the first day Ive had off since the 19th, so I figured I would make a worthwhile post!

Had to move the truck out of the driveway for a few days so it can be resealed and snapped a few photos of the height of the truck compared to the other dump we have.

everyone says its SO HIGH, which yes the bed is tall. But A lot of it is frame height.


















Trucks have the same tire sizes, so its not in the tire. There is an extra 6-8" of suspension on the F-SD compared to the F-350.

Anyway, the next step is to lower the cab protector to make it look right. Hopefully I can work on it before the snow flies


----------



## weareweird69

And I did some photo shopping.

Before:









After









All I did was lower the cab protector, and chopped the rear side board towers

I think it looks 100X better


----------



## durafish

Doesn't look high at all now seems like every dump.


----------



## weareweird69

No, it doesn't look bad. I just gotta do it in real life now!

Either way, I have a lot to do to this truck.

I have to replace the passenger door, transfer all the electric guts to the new door, transfer all the electric guts to the drivers door, replace both front fenders, and MAYBE the hood. Change out the whole interior, because tan cramps my style. Install the new steering wheel, and EATC (yes, I am going there). I need to have straps made, or make straps for the rear fuel tank, and finish cleaning up the frame. All of this can be done in the winter when I am laid off. I really wanted to have it painted before winter, but its NOT looking like that's going to happen.

What really halted my progress was the fact that I had to buy new tires for my F250...









AND then the drivers wheel bearing was grinding, that was 450 bucks, and then the rear caliper bracket and caliper slide decided they wanted to marry each other forever. That was another 60 bucks to fix because I couldn't get JUST The stupid bracket, I had to get a caliper AND bracket. Stupid parts stores.

I had to buy adjustable radius arms, and an adjustable track bar to get my front axle back into spec. With the leveling kit it threw the castor way out of adjustment, and the axle wasn't centered. So that was MORE money out of my pocket. So all of the above took about 3K out of my hobby funds.










So, there is something to at least talk about LOL

I have about another week or two of the 6/7 10 hour weeks, and then I have some stuff to do around the house (Honey-Do list) and I can get back on track with this Dump. I have stuff Id like to do with the truck. Like hauling dirt and stone, and firewood. I have a garage to build damnit lol


----------



## weareweird69

So since everything got flooded yesterday, I have off till Tuesday!

So I started working on the dump again. I welded on 4 D-Rings to the cab protector. I figure if I do put anything up there I can use them to strap down with later on, but the real reason was to remove the cab protector.


































And its off!

I cut out 5.25" Itll put the Protector about 3" above the cab lights, which I feel is enough room. I don't want them too close to it just incase the cab protector decides to flex for some reason. Its better than the huge gap it had.

Stopped for lunch now, and gonna try and get it back on tonight!


----------



## weareweird69

Reinstalled!










Gotta finish welding it up, but out of time for today. I was jumping on it, and I weigh 230 pounds. So Id say its good lol


----------



## sparksrides

perfect, just the right height. I need something like that on our dump, looks like it will hold two wheel barrow's perfectly. your truck is really starting to look great.


----------



## peteo1

Looking good. This is just my .02 but I'd trim the side board towers down a touch as well. Nice work so far!


----------



## weareweird69

I'll be lowering them today. Ran out of time yesterday


----------



## weareweird69

Didn't get the towers cut down today. But I finished welding up the cab protector and got the fuel fill ers mounted up.

I have to cut them off outside and it was 88° here and HUMID so I wasn't going to sweat my butt off in the sun doing that. It'll have to wait.





































I don't think it looks too bad. They are very sturdy and nothing interferes with the filler hoses or holders.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

truck is looking good


----------



## weareweird69

Got some more stuff done today!




























Got the towers cut down. Welded up some more holes I found. I also primed the stone guards and moved the exhaust forward a bit.

Next weekend the bed gets painted.... Hopefully that goes well. lol

I have to drill the 6 holes for lights and wiring yet, and that will be it before paint


----------



## DieselSlug

Looks great!!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

thats going to be a real noce looking truck when you are done


----------



## gallihersnow

Lookin' good!


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks guys! I had to use the old dump today for some sand lol. I need this thing done!


----------



## weareweird69

Some photos from today....





































Filled all the pits and low spots and shot primer over it all. It'll get color tomorrow morning!


----------



## weareweird69

Got the bed painted yesterday. A buddy of mine was in from out of town, who is a painter and helped me with everything.

The bed isn't perfect, but its hard to make it perfect since it is used, and almost 10 years old. So its got some waves to it, but It looks good!


































Going to paint the cab the same color as the bed, which is Royal Blue Metallic. A Factory ford color for that era.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Looking good! I like the color! Looks much better cut down too.


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks! I need to get it done LOL cold weather is fast approaching!


----------



## weareweird69

Well....

My buffer came today










But I have to work Monday. So no go on the wet sanding on the bed.

I did pick up a hood today for 45 bucks. 1 dent in it. And its newer too. Aftermarket replacement. A CAPA replacement was 227!

2 new fenders are slated for the dump as well. CAPA replacements.

I have two power doors and correct wiring.

Also ordered power and heated mirrors for the dump as well. Maybe I'll get some work done this winter.


----------



## weareweird69

No love for the project anymore? Lol


----------



## havenlax18

Amazing I love my PSD its a 95 f350 XLT 4x4 RCLB. Do you know of any powerstroke events coming up soon in PA? I want to drive mine up somewhere to meet other guys with them. Thanks


----------



## weareweird69

None that I know of just the diesel thing at Pittsburgh raceway park


----------



## 90plow

You just missed the diesel nationals at raceway park in englishtown nj. Tons of trucks there.


----------



## weareweird69

Started to wet sand some rough areas on the bed.










Also started to install lights and start building the wiring harnesses.

I found a broken wire RIGHT beside the plug. Thankfully I have a hoard of plugs and pins, so I just replaced the whole section of wire with a new pin, and wire end.


















I really like how these lights look in the bed


----------



## durafish

That looks great, liking the side lights. Is the sheild going to get destroyed by tire flinging things up?


----------



## wizardsr

durafish;1650332 said:


> That looks great, liking the side lights. Is the sheild going to get destroyed by tire flinging things up?


The little 3/4" LED's are kick butt!

I vote for some herculiner on the back side of the shield and bottom of the box above the tires. The stuff is cheap and it lasts! :waving:


----------



## durafish

Mix with that color paint and it'll be slick.


----------



## weareweird69

The stone guards are going to get a Bed liner I think. We painted them blue because they had primer on them and we had extra paint mixed up.

And yeah I love the little 3/4 lights. Clean and bright!

I am also going to put factory steps on this truck too. that'll help with chips


----------



## durafish

Have a link to those lights?


----------



## weareweird69

I got them on eBay. They were the cheapest. R&P carriages. I'll try to find a link. But they are Maxxima 3/4" LED


----------



## weareweird69

http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=350782641147


----------



## peteo1

Sharp paint job. It's been fun following this build


----------



## weareweird69

All the lights are in and working.

I'm pleased with the color.

I'm glad you guys enjoy following the build!

Only issue with the lights is. The tail lights are on when the truck is running. And when I say on. I mean very very dim. Maybe 30-40% of running light brightness. Its odd. Everything works right though lol


----------



## wizardsr

weareweird69;1650604 said:


> All the lights are in and working.
> 
> I'm pleased with the color.
> 
> I'm glad you guys enjoy following the build!
> 
> Only issue with the lights is. The tail lights are on when the truck is running. And when I say on. I mean very very dim. Maybe 30-40% of running light brightness. Its odd. Everything works right though lol


Something else is finding ground through the taillights, so you've got a ground issue somewhere. Chasing ground problems is always fun!!! Not!!!


----------



## weareweird69

The ground wasn't hooked to anything before I hooked it up. I'll check around it. But its not any problem to me.

If it is a real issue. I'll change the ground. But it doesn't bother me and isn't causing a single issue. It could also be the turn signal stalk. Its totally shot


----------



## john m stauffer

I have an 88 ford that I put all new led lights on, and it does the same thing. Not to worried about it though.


----------



## weareweird69

I think its just the nature. Wonder why.


----------



## thelettuceman

peteo1;1650438 said:


> Sharp paint job. It's been fun following this build


x2
let me troubleshoot those lights .... I have everything smokin' in no time


----------



## weareweird69

Smoking?! Lol


----------



## weareweird69

Some more photos of the lights.

I replaced the turn signal stalk with one I had laying about for now, the old one was shot totally.

And I replaced the turn signal flasher because the old one didn't work. The lights flash like normal!


























I really need to order the fenders so I can get to painting this thing!

However, rain is in the forecast tomorrow so if I get rained out of work, I am heading to the salvage yard for a wiper cowl, and tilt steering column.


----------



## weareweird69

https://fbcdn-photos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/1376401_10151689607728097_587514133_n.jpg[/IMG]

Hung the mud flaps and bedlinered the stone guards and areas that can be rock chipped

I picked up a tilt column and cowl panel today

had a bad plug on the one light so that's why its out


----------



## weareweird69

Hm. I'll fix the photo.










Anyway. I decided to use a pair of fenders I had for the truck.

Oddly enough all the parts I'm putting on the truck are royal blue metallic. Just the cowl panel is red. So I only need do the cab door jambs in blue! I'll have to spray all the parts so they all match but all the inside parts will match. Which is good.

Mirrors will be here Tuesday. And I have an idea up my sleeve for making the wing window dissapear without doing it like everyone else does...


----------



## weareweird69

Okay, time for better photos lol

Lights off









Taillights









Brake Lights









Reverse Lights


----------



## weareweird69

Also ripped the interior out. Anyone want a tan interior?










You can see the tilt column on the seat haha

I had to heat the **** out of the seat belt bolt retainer things. They aren't nuts, but rather blocks of steel with threads in them. The seat belt bolts came out with some interesting noises. I wont be using them over...

I got the drivers door harness all tidied up. Had to put the power mirror harness in it. I should have ran the heat wires too. Maybe ill do that tomorrow.

Either way, I have something up my sleeve for the mirror install. Youll all be interested IF It works.


----------



## plowmaster07

Absolutely beautiful work!! I truly can't wait to see it as the progress progresses!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## weareweird69

Thank you.

Got one mirror on. The wing window is still fully functional. And the blind spot is extremely minimal.

The mirror is much more useful extended. With it unextended it looks almost at the front of the box. Extended I can see all the way down. They don't stick out farther than the factory mirrors either.

Overall. I'm happy I'm sure some will complain and say wtf. But I had to buy all new mirrors no matter what. And replace both doors. So why not upgrade.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

I know they're Chevy style but i like the mirrors! They look great.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

As said above, they're Chevy mirrors but they look great on anything from a late 90s F150 to an OBS truck.


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks guys. I'm going to level the mirrors up too. Just gotta do it


----------



## weareweird69

I levelled up a mirror today. And picked up a set of factory running boards for it. I have to rebuild the structure of them though


----------



## weareweird69

Got the other side on and levelled today.

They need a little more structure put in the plate to be sturdy enough for me. They aren't bad now. But can be better.

Also got the power stuff hooked up on the drivers side. I need to get the wires sorted for the mirrors yet and hooked up. But its moving along


----------



## weareweird69

I forgot to mention. I had to fix the inside door skin where the handle assembly bolts on was totally blow out. Hammered it back into shape and welded it all back up. I tweaked the little tab on the handle assembly as well. Now its like brand new. 

Also replaced the door pins and bushings for the drivers door. Wasn't as bad as I expected it to be. The door being off helped a ton


----------



## BDTRUX

looks great.
would super duty type mirrors have worked ?
are you still planning to make it 4wd ?


----------



## weareweird69

If I wanted to lose the whole wing window. Then yeah


and yea I am. I'll do that after the truck is done


----------



## weareweird69

My S&B intake came today










Its a 270 dollar intake that I got for 100 bucks brand new. Couldn't pass that up!

Tomorrow I have to winterize my silver PSD tomorrow so if there is time. I'll work on the dump


----------



## Silverstreak

fyi mason dixon is this weekend in hagerstown MD, all diesel trucks, racing & pulls im taking the trip from the philadelphia area, racing is two days sat & sun

http://masondixondragway.com/


----------



## weareweird69

I actually sold the original doors off this truck today. Score!

Here is a front view










I have a continuity issue in the door locks so I need to figure that out. But the windows work. Still need to figure out the power mirror and heated mirror wiring

I have work for the next two weeks so progress is slow again


----------



## jhenegh

weareweird69;1657001 said:


> I actually sold the original doors off this truck today. Score!
> 
> Here is a front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a continuity issue in the door locks so I need to figure that out. But the windows work. Still need to figure out the power mirror and heated mirror wiring
> 
> I have work for the next two weeks so progress is slow again


Can you show more details on how you attached the mirrors and what you fabricated?


----------



## weareweird69

I can. I'll get some up in the next few days for you.


However. All I did was weld a plate to the door


----------



## weareweird69

Helps if I post photos. I did get the mirrors hooked up and working. I'm pleased.


----------



## weareweird69

Photos!
Wired up the mirrors today.


















Cant even tell theres wires coming in lol

The mirrors work as they should, and work correctly with the trucks controller.

I made a brace for the door today, but will be doing some more bracing just because I want to.

I don't have any direct photos of the plates, but you can see what I did.


----------



## jhenegh

weareweird69;1661630 said:


> Photos!
> Wired up the mirrors today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant even tell theres wires coming in lol
> 
> The mirrors work as they should, and work correctly with the trucks controller.
> 
> I made a brace for the door today, but will be doing some more bracing just because I want to.
> 
> I don't have any direct photos of the plates, but you can see what I did.


Cool. I like it! So you're using the power mirror controls that were originally in the truck? From the little black nemo mirrors?


----------



## weareweird69

The truck was an XL. So it had nothing power lol. But yes that's what I did. I put the power windows mirrors and locks in. Then made everything mesh lol


----------



## weareweird69

Found this on craigslist for a steal. So now its mine. And going on the dump lol


----------



## thelettuceman

Where is the cut out for the hood scoop ?


----------



## weareweird69

Lol. No hood scoops. Just a cowl


----------



## thelettuceman

All that work and no hood scoop. Your horsepower just went down the drain !!!


----------



## weareweird69

Let's put it this way. I have 100 bucks invested in the new hood


----------



## thelettuceman

Great Deal On The Hood !!!!!!


----------



## havenlax18

That hood is awesome man I'm looking for the same hood for my truck.


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks gents. They are out there! Just gotta look lol


----------



## weareweird69

Well, I had time this week, so I Prepped the cab and painted it. Everyone keeps telling me I should have painted the truck whole, but nothing else is ready, AND, its getting cold out. I pulled the truck in when it was 65* and it dropped into the low 40's that night so I couldn't wait any longer.

Anyway, The cab got prepped, and I painted it yesterday. Not bad for my first time.


----------



## weareweird69

The sealer on the one side of the cab ran on me, and I THOUGHT it was dry, but it wasn't, and it led to a problem...










Luckily I was able to remedy the problem, and you cant even tell.










Don't mind the dent. I may go back and fix it later on, but not right now. lol


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69;1666959 said:


> The sealer on the one side of the cab ran on me, and I THOUGHT it was dry, but it wasn't, and it led to a problem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I was able to remedy the problem, and you cant even tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the dent. I may go back and fix it later on, but not right now. lol


Sometimes you cannot see the imperfections until you paint. The roof looks great.. Liking the metallic flake.


----------



## weareweird69

Exactly. The truck was so drab before. You couldn't tell it had dents. 

Thanks though.

This is my first paint job. So I'm pretty proud of myself. 

As for the dents.... they have to wait till summer to be fixed. Unless I get everything else done before the snow shows. I have a lot to do yet


----------



## weareweird69

Some more photos of the truck.










Put a solid window in.










Paint matches pretty good!










And why I did smoked cab lights










I have to change the HPOP on my silver PSD tomorrow and then I can start doing the body work to the doors on Friday or Monday and hopefully have everything painted by the end of next week.


----------



## alldayrj

It's really coming together. I would have to beat someone if they leaned a shovel on it though


----------



## BDTRUX

looks great.
any plans for wheels & tires ?
will it sit higher when you convert it to 4wd ?


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks guys.

My dad wants to use it. I told him sure. But don't even scratch it!!!! Lol

Wheels and tires are in the air yet. Tires are like new. But the wheels may get a powder coat of dark grey. Or black. I'm leaning towards a medium to dark grey.

It should sit at the same height when 4x4. I'll buy new leafs up front to keep it that way


----------



## weareweird69

I could have gone to the alcoa aluminum wheels. BUT they aren't that nice looking. Too many holes. And they are prone to cracking. So I can just keep the steel wheels and paint or powdercoat them


----------



## SnowFakers

Man this project is sweet. You obviously have some serious skills, congrats and I cant wait to see it done


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks man. I appreciate it.

I'm just a backyard messer upper lol. I didn't go to school for anything. Had a few friends do me some favors. And show me some tips and tricks. But I love doing this. Its a hobby for me. I see a ton of potential in a truck and I bring it out.

I really need this truck done. But I gotta build some Eatc kits so I can get some income rolling in lol


----------



## DieselSlug

I did a set of steelies gun metal once. They looked pretty sweet!


----------



## Drew2010

Please dont paint the wheels black... I think a nice silver grey looks good... 

On a side note, a nice set of 19.5 alcoas would be schweet!


----------



## weareweird69

No one makes anything in the 10x7.5 bolt pattern. Lol

I think black is too drab for this truck Drew. So I agree lol. * ill figure out wheel color after its done lol


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Very nice, What about wheel simulators?


----------



## weareweird69

Wheel simulators look tacky to me. Never was a big fan of them.


----------



## Drew2010

weareweird69;1668442 said:


> I think black is too drab for this truck Drew. So I agree lol. * ill figure out wheel color after its done lol


Good to hear!



weareweird69;1668489 said:


> Wheel simulators look tacky to me. Never was a big fan of them.


I agree, to me a nice grey/silver wheel look a lot better then simulators that are essentially hub caps... I hate hubcaps on anything...


----------



## weareweird69

I am with you Drew. Hubcaps look like its unfinished


----------



## mossman381

Looking good for a Ford 

Kidding aside, painting takes time to really master the technique. Only way to learn is to do it. I learn new things on just about everything I paint.


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks lol

And your totally right. No one can really teach you to paint. You just have to get some pointers and watch the paint ad your going


----------



## thelettuceman

You should let me paint that truck for free...... And @ no extra charge I'll give you runs & drips......


----------



## weareweird69

Lol!!!!!

Do you sand and buff for free too????


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69;1668790 said:


> Lol!!!!!
> 
> Do you sand and buff for free too????


No... I want my work to stand out .... Pun intended !!!


----------



## weareweird69

Aw crap lol


----------



## mossman381

No amount of sanding or buffing would have helped my first paint job


----------



## SnoMan19

Awesome work man, I love the color...


----------



## weareweird69

Thank ya!

I redid the door brace inside










Added a 1" wide by 1/4" thick piece of steel outside for structure.










And how it looks outside now.


----------



## thelettuceman

Very nice work !!!


----------



## mossman381

That is a neat idea putting new style mirrors on an older truck.


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks guys. Someone else did the mirrors before I have. But most guys do the dodge ones. 

I can use these mirrors extended or retracted which is a huge plus.


----------



## weareweird69

Well. I got the factory steps on the truck now. Rebuilt the structure for both and put them on. They need some fiberglass work yet but that's not till later.

I also picked up an S&B intake for it a while ago. I got it installed.

I also picked up a chip for it on cyber Monday so I'll put that in eventually.

I got the new HVAC harness built today too.

Thursday I am going to try and finish up the doors that way I can get to work on painting.


----------



## S-205

What made you go with the S&B intake? I'm looking for one for my 7.3


----------



## weareweird69

I got a smoking hot deal on it. I wouldn't buy another though. The fit isn't that great. My afe fit much better


----------



## weareweird69

Oh. And my buddy gave me a quad pod a-pillar for it too. For helping him. More like me doing lol. A turbo swap on his 09 F250 6.4 powerstroke


----------



## weareweird69

Photos!

Steps on









Welded up the holes, and made a beauty ring to use as a backer for fiberglass work.









Filled, and primed.









And the quad pod.


----------



## weareweird69

Oh, and the S&B


----------



## weareweird69

Ive been working on this from time to time. I have had some 4x4 issues in my 95 PSD Truck.

So some recent progress.

Blended one door in.










I have been working on repairing the fiberglass step for the drivers side.

And I also installed the 6 position chip in the truck.

I got most of the EATC Harness complete as well.


----------



## thelettuceman

May 2014 be the year of a sub 10 second 1/4 mile with a full load in the back !


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

thelettuceman;1703290 said:


> May 2014 be the year of a sub 10 second 1/4 mile with a full load in the back !


----------



## weareweird69

Hahahahahah. No way. I put the chip in for the high idle and better throttle response. This thing is a pig. Just like every other stock 7.3


----------



## thelettuceman

C'mon Dude >>> Smoke those back tires !!!!!!!


----------



## weareweird69

It won't do it. The brakes are amazing lol


----------



## weareweird69

Shockingly, this truck is fairly clean. For being a 189,000 mile work truck.









The Core Support is all there, and none of the bolts broke getting the inner fender out!









that black crap is undercoating.

For anyone who hasn't been around an F-SD, they are stout for sure. Cast Iron leaf perches.









Large Brakes on all 4 corners, same Rotor and Caliper front and rear.









Stud to Stud, is 7.25" to give you relation to size.

Also the Wheel Mounting Surface (WMS) to WMS is 78"


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69;1703661 said:


> It won't do it. The brakes are amazing lol


It looks like I will have to head 1 State north and show you how to do a proper neutral drop on your truck ... but not on my truck

I hope you don't mind !!!!


----------



## weareweird69

Lol. Then I'll need a new trans! You can demonstrate a few times. Haha


----------



## weareweird69

I haven't posted many photos lately.

so here are some new ones.


----------



## peteo1

What color is the cab going to be?


----------



## weareweird69

Same color as the bed. Royal blue metallic


----------



## thelettuceman

Truck is nice but would be 100% nicer with big ass chrome stacks ... you know one for each side


----------



## weareweird69

I sense sarcasm. I think the forum has lost interest in this thread lol


----------



## mossman381

I don't think people have lost interest. I think a lot of them are busy. Snow has been falling everywhere. We just got around 8-10".


----------



## weareweird69

We are bare here  got three pushable snow falls so far this year.


----------



## thelettuceman

We are all just waiting for the finished product !!!


----------



## mossman381

I thought everybody out east was getting hammered with snow.


----------



## thelettuceman

not zip code 21093 which is in Baltimore County. 43 degrees right now MossMan


----------



## mossman381

That is too bad. You guys are missing out on all the fun


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah. We are slated for .5" tomorrow night.

And I am too. I want it done lol


----------



## gallihersnow

weareweird69;1721857 said:


> Same color as the bed. Royal blue metallic


You should two-tone it like the door.


----------



## weareweird69

I thought about it. But then I'd have to stripe it. And that's more painting etc. I really like black/silver combos


----------



## LawnGuy110

weareweird69;1629543 said:


> Thanks. I am slightly ocd about my vehicles lol
> 
> I am hoping to have it done by winter


I have never done anything on this scale but I know that feeling. All I have personally is an 06 Tundra limited but i work for a snow company and drive a 2011 f550 CC diesel dump and am obsessed with keeping that thing perfect...and it isnt even my truck!


----------



## weareweird69

Kidmows;1726393 said:


> I have never done anything on this scale but I know that feeling. All I have personally is an 06 Tundra limited but i work for a snow company and drive a 2011 f550 CC diesel dump and am obsessed with keeping that thing perfect...and it isnt even my truck!


Haha. I'm taking my time with it. Because I want it right.

Plus other expenses keep showing upnwhich slows progress.

Spent the last two weeks at minimum fighting a no heat issue in my 96 that I plow and a 4x4 vibe in my 95 f250. Now that those are fixed and my bank account is drained. I have to do what I can without spending moneyblol


----------



## LawnGuy110

weareweird69;1726400 said:


> Haha. I'm taking my time with it. Because I want it right.
> 
> Plus other expenses keep showing upnwhich slows progress.
> 
> Spent the last two weeks at minimum fighting a no heat issue in my 96 that I plow and a 4x4 vibe in my 95 f250. Now that those are fixed and my bank account is drained. I have to do what I can without spending moneyblol


Hope you get more snow to keep this project afloat! It is a very interesting project. On another note, not sure if this was already asked but are those mirrors from a Chevy/GMC?


----------



## weareweird69

Were supposed to get 2-4". That'll net me about 300 bucks. And they are 03-07 GM towing mirrors yes


----------



## LawnGuy110

Man I wish we were gonna get that tonight...we arent even supposed to get 1/2 an inch tonight


----------



## weareweird69

Well. We weren't supposed to get anything either lol


----------



## LawnGuy110

Ya never know =D maybe the jet stream will cooperate for once and dump some nice snow on us...


----------



## weareweird69

The weather men are never right so..... lol


----------



## LawnGuy110

weareweird69;1726423 said:


> The weather men are never right so..... lol


Tell me about it...there have been times that they say no snow and we got 3 feet like during snowmageddon


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah lol. I've woken up to 5" of snow when we were supposed to get nothing.


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69;1724147 said:


> I sense sarcasm. I think the forum has lost interest in this thread lol


Sarcasm .... my middle name .... Every forum should have at least one !!!


----------



## weareweird69

I know forums with TONS lol


----------



## weareweird69

Had some time to work on the dump.

Ripped out the old dash and 2nd steering column I installed. Some progress photos...




























Mostly complete. Power door harness is in. Eatc harness is in. Changed the column to a nom broken one. Cleaned everything.... I love the grey so much more lol

Had some issues with all the recent snow. Down time on the plow. The 96 kept kicking my butt. Then my other 95 needed an HPOP and starter.....


----------



## thelettuceman

Why did you rip out steering column #2?


----------



## weareweird69

At the time. It was the only decent tilt column at the yard. But it needed bearings.

I needed a column since I sold the non tilt one that was in it. Lol


----------



## rjm06590

Are those bearings replaceable? I replaced my column once with a junk yard one but they're startin to get sloppy again.


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah. You can buy a kit from Ford. But as I hear you have to take your time and be careful because of the tilt springs.


----------



## fffowler

weareweird69;1769452 said:


> Yeah. You can buy a kit from Ford. But as I hear you have to take your time and be careful because of the tilt springs.


I have done mine in my '97. It is a tedious job but actually not that challenging. Go for it yourself before you buy another junker column


----------



## weareweird69

I was going to rebuild it. But happened onto the column I. Have now. If it dies. I'll rebuild it


----------



## weareweird69

More progress. Installed the interior. Need to get another headliner. The one I had got destroyed somehow...

Anyway, all the plastics are in, back wall carpet is in.

















I also got the EATC in and working. I still need to install the few sensors and new blower motor for it to work properly. I also have the new clock spring wired up for the super duty steering wheel with radio and have controls. I tested it and it does work.


















I plan on getting a new headliner tomorrow... Installing it and finish cleaning the dash up. I'm working on getting the interior done and in while we're having these bitter cold spells. Can't paint in this weather.


----------



## 90plow

Where do you get a new headliner? Trucks looking good you have some talent.


----------



## weareweird69

Salvage yard. The whole interior is from salvage trucks.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Is a Super Duty wheel going in?


----------



## weareweird69

Yes. Of course.


----------



## Drew2010

weareweird69;1773563 said:


> More progress.
> I also got the EATC in and working. I still need to install the few sensors and new blower motor for it to work properly. I also have the new clock spring wired up for the super duty steering wheel with radio and have controls. I tested it and it does work.


Ahh this is why the truck isn't done yet. haha

jk, I know what you mean about the cold spells. Im sick of it...


----------



## weareweird69

Lol. Yeah. It was below zero here today. Brrrrr


----------



## Drew2010

weareweird69;1773782 said:


> Lol. Yeah. It was below zero here today. Brrrrr


It feels like its been below zero here for about 3 years... well I guess we had about 2 good days in February...

I've got my 92 F-Superduty with 61k miles I want to start working on, but I went and sold my 97 PSD and bought a 6.0, so funds were low this winter... even with the snows we have gotten... At least it'll be paid for...

Anyway, keep up the good work. When is the front axle and transfercase going in?


----------



## weareweird69

I'd have kept the 7.3. Lol

But paid for is always good.

I want to get all the body work and interior done. And make it all running and driving. Then work on making it 4x4. Since the 60 needs fully rebuilt.


----------



## Drew2010

weareweird69;1773914 said:


> I'd have kept the 7.3. Lol
> 
> But paid for is always good.
> 
> I want to get all the body work and interior done. And make it all running and driving. Then work on making it 4x4. Since the 60 needs fully rebuilt.


Yeah some days I miss the 97... Wish funds would have allowed to keep it.

You still planning on a 205 and a driveline brake for the 4x4?

If I go 4x4 on mine(I would like to, but who knows), I will likely go without an e-brake (yeah ik, safety safety) and just run a transfercase, perhaps run a line lock for temporary parking while the engine is running. From what I have seen they will hold long enough to get out and grab something... I guess theres always the block of wood for the tire. :laughing:

If you don't mind me asking, what did you have to give for the front wheel adapters? I would like to find some, if not, I'll likely just run 8 lug up front.

Edit: I just looked at High Angle Drivelines site, their driveline brake is not that bad of a price, Actually fairly reasonable considering.... I was expecting a lot more money then that.


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah still planning on the 205/HAD brake.

The pricing isn't bad at all for the brake. In all honesty. That's the way to go. And I don't know how you get your trucks inspected. But a line lock parking brake isn't going to pass lol. 

The wood is always an option! Lol

As for the adapters. I gave 400 for them IIRC. I can get you specs and what not if you want someone to make you a set off of mine. Because I doubt you'll find a set. It took me years to find these.


I got the headliner in today. Photos will be up later. Had to leave the house. But. Headliner and dome light. Got the sun load sensor installed in the A Pillar. Went to install the Blower Motor Controller in the heater box. And found a MASSIVE mouse nest. No wonder the blower fan didn't work well..... took me 2 hours to clean that up. Thankfully it was an OLD nest and no one lived in it. 

But still a pain in the ass.


----------



## Drew2010

Haha, no annual vehicle inspections here in Illinois... Unless you are hauling commercial. 

Either way our test lane inspector here in town will pass about anything for a commercial inspection. I would in no way trust a line lock for a serious parking brake, more of an "oh I need to get out a minute and its just not quite flat" kind of situation. But after seeing that HAD brake... now im thinking....


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah. I'd do the HAD for sure. Mechanical and reliable.


----------



## weareweird69

Headliner and dome light...


----------



## thelettuceman

Headliner looks great!!!!!!


----------



## weareweird69

Much better than steel!


----------



## weareweird69

Okay, got some photos on the computer.

Blower Motor Nest









Fresh Air/Recirculate Air blend door.









AC condenser Core









All the black is Pee and poop blah.









But, its all clean now, and working properly!


----------



## thelettuceman

thelettuceman;1776421 said:


> Headliner looks great!!!!!!


Better than the blower motor !!!!!


----------



## weareweird69

The blower motor looks new now! But wasn't looking good earlier. Yuck!


----------



## NBI Lawn

I bet that smelled good!


----------



## weareweird69

It wasn't as bad as expected. The nest was uninhabited for over a year. So the nasty crap kinda aired out lol


----------



## weareweird69

More Climate control install photos...

Sunload Sensor









Blower Motor Controller.









Also got the "new" steering wheel in. Its from my 95 PSD. I put an actual NEW one in it, identical, but new lol









Also put all new bulbs in the instrument cluster, and cleaned it.


----------



## thelettuceman

What is a sunload sensor?
This thread is over with .... You're buying new parts !!!!!!!!


----------



## weareweird69

It detects the amount of sunlight entering the windshield. And what's that matter???? Lol


----------



## thelettuceman

Buying new parts just ruined your truck and this thread !!! LOL


----------



## scott3430

Nice work!


----------



## weareweird69

It has a new dump cylinder?! Lol. 

And thanks Scott

This project may get put on hold for a little. I have to work on the new engine for my 96 F350. The 351 is sold that's in it. And I need to prep the 460 to go in!


----------



## Drew2010

weareweird69;1781668 said:


> This project may get put on hold for a little. I have to work on the new engine for my 96 F350. The 351 is sold that's in it. And I need to prep the 460 to go in!


Noooooooooooo

Must

Finish

F-Superduty! haha


----------



## weareweird69

Lol. I wanted to have it done by now. 

But being that a man approached me with cash to buy the old drive train. Which is still IN THE truck. I need the 460 mobile and ready to go asap lol


----------



## thelettuceman

460 big block ... sweeeet


----------



## weareweird69

Should plow snow really good lol


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69;1781750 said:


> Should plow snow really good lol


Will you need to stop for "racing fuel" between each snow removal job?


----------



## LawnGuy110

So when are you gonna build the rest of us dump trucks?


----------



## weareweird69

Not that high performance. Lol

All it costs is money!


----------



## weareweird69

Got the seatbelts and rear speakers in.

















Also got a different pair of steps, and put them on.

















Had to get some parts out of the garage so I had some room for the 460.


----------



## weareweird69

Well..... Had some time today, and figured it was a great time to do it, since it was 65* today!

Got the old vinyl floor out of the truck, and bench.... Washed the floor and degreased it. then...


























I also put the kick panels in, and the door sill plates, and the rocker panel protectors.

The center seat isnt in because well, I grabbed the wrong one at my house. I grabbed the one for the supercab, and not for the regular cab. OOPS.

Thatll go in after this snow storm were supposed to get tomorrow.


----------



## FordFisherman

Looks great. You dont happen to have another set of those steps kicking around do you?


----------



## thelettuceman

Once again ... nice work
My apologies .... as I don't have a smart ass comment tonight !!!!


----------



## weareweird69

Just sold the other set two days ago. So no. Sorry!

And that's okay. Lol. 

Thanks guys.

I need to find a before photo


----------



## Drew2010

Glad your still pluggin away on this...

The superduty steering wheel makes that interior... It just looks so right in there.


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah. The snow slowed me down a lot. With break downs. and working all night moving snow. It killed the project for a little. Hoping to get the center seat in tomorrow and clean the carpet up possibly. I need to get the heads off to the machine shop for my 460 so I need to get those off. 

The 460 is for the F350. Incase anyone missed it. I need to get that done ASAP. But I'm going to keep working on the dump. 

The steering wheel makes a massive difference for sure. Its closer to the dash. Giving more room between the wheel and your body. And then you change the turn signal stalk and it locates it to a better position as well. Its thicker. Looks nicer. Just better overall.

Now two of my trucks have that wheel. I'm contemplating putting one in the F350. Just because I like it so much.


----------



## weareweird69

Oh. I also replaced the lower seat belt bolts with a hex head. The old ones were destroyed since I had to heat them so much to remove them. They are a fine thread 7/16" bolt in case anyone needed that info.


----------



## DieselSlug

Like everyone said, that steering wheel looks great in there! I like that a lot.


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks!

Got the radio in today, and fixed the EATC vacuum issue. What a pain in the ass that was.... :X


----------



## weareweird69

Im also back to work, so progress will be slow again


----------



## weareweird69

So, this project is on a small hold.... I am back to work, and dont have much free time to "play". I need to get the 460 built and in my 96 before too much longer. Im thinking body work is going to be the next step for the truck, and getting it painted. After then, I can start to use it!


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69;1803720 said:


> So, this project is on a small hold.... I am back to work, and dont have much free time to "play". I need to get the 460 built and in my 96 before too much longer. Im thinking body work is going to be the next step for the truck, and getting it painted. After then, I can start to use it!


When rebuilding the 460 don't forget the high rise manifold and 3 deuces !


----------



## mossman381

I would forget the 460 and do a duramax swap


----------



## weareweird69

Then I'll have to cut a hole in the hood!!!!!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Screw the 460, go for this!










If they can make the 727 Big Block fit in a Holden, you can put it in a 350!

12 liters


----------



## weareweird69

I just made a mess.

I can only imagine that power and fuel consumption


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

That car was on an episode of Motor Trend's Roadkill(great show). They couldn't hit the gas without the tires breaking loose


----------



## norwester

Was wondering where everybody went on this thread. I found this site (via this thread) when I was doing one of my many searches for information on those rare and elusive 10 hole Dana 60 and 70 wheel adapters. I could sure use some pics and maybe a drawing with dimensions if possible. You are a lucky guy to have scored those, they are hard to come by. I tried to PM you wearewierd but it didn't seem to go through, more than likely because I hadn't been registered very long. Thanks for sharing your build.


----------



## thelettuceman

2006Sierra1500;1803801 said:


> That car was on an episode of Motor Trend's Roadkill(great show). They couldn't hit the gas without the tires breaking loose


Sound like my 49CC scooter and yes I did mean to hijack this thread !!!!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

thelettuceman;1804284 said:


> Sound like my 49CC scooter and yes I did mean to hijack this thread !!!!


Pfft...2 stroke...wimpy.


----------



## weareweird69

norwester;1804279 said:


> Was wondering where everybody went on this thread. I found this site (via this thread) when I was doing one of my many searches for information on those rare and elusive 10 hole Dana 60 and 70 wheel adapters. I could sure use some pics and maybe a drawing with dimensions if possible. You are a lucky guy to have scored those, they are hard to come by. I tried to PM you wearewierd but it didn't seem to go through, more than likely because I hadn't been registered very long. Thanks for sharing your build.


I thought I replied to your PM.

Not sure what happened. But I'll get you some this weekend.


----------



## weareweird69

For anyone wanting info on these 8 to 10 lug adapters...

The thinner plate is 1/2" and the thicker is 7/8". The thicker plate actually has a hub on it that extends about 1-1/2" from the back of the plate that the thinner 1/2" plate that houses the 10 lugs sits on.

You can see that the inner hub is all one piece and not split like the above photo. The outside diameter is 10". The machined surface outside diameter is 8-7/8", or whatever the dually hub mounting surface outside diameter is where your wheel bolts on. Inner bolt pattern is 8x6.5". Hub Inside diameter is whatever the hub outside diameter is on the wheel mounting surface of the D60. These need to be opened up to meet the Ford hub size, since these were originally on a chevy axle, hence the larger studs on the back side.


Here you can see the hub is one piece as well, allowing the 10 lug plate to ride on it. Bolt pattern is 10x7.25"


----------



## weareweird69

Had some time this week to work on the F-SD.

I tore the seat out of it because it smelled like cat piss. Got most of that smell out, just gotta put it back in now.

AND, I finished up the body work on both doors. They just need minor touching up when I go to paint them.





































HOPEFULLY I can get to the "new" fenders and other panels this week, and get to painting possibly.


----------



## thelettuceman

The 460 is going in the pickup....is that correct?


----------



## weareweird69

Yes. I dropped those heads off yesterday for work.


----------



## thelettuceman

My head goes to the Psychiatrist for work !!!


----------



## weareweird69

I think we all know that LOL

Got the passenger seat back in, and working on my heated mirror circuit currently.


----------



## thelettuceman

thelettuceman;1808792 said:


> My head goes to the Psychiatrist for work !!!


I did not think anyone noticed !!!


----------



## weareweird69

I noticed on that post LOL.

I got the heated mirror switch hooked up, and mounted.










Ironically, its out of a Mitsubishi Galant. I had to replace a bulb in the switch, but it illuminates green when the lights are on, then illuminates orange when the button is pressed. It took some thinking, and pondering to get it working right. I dont know what those Japanese guys were thinking when they wired this stuff....

The ground on the switch, is the ground for the relay, and the power for the ORANGE illumination is powered via the relay, which splits off to power the mirror elements as well....

So, the switch and the relay must work together, and cant function without each other.... But I got it figured out, and mounted.


----------



## norwester

Glad to see you're making progress. I haven't posted recently as our Windows system is giving me fits. Firefox works much better but I can't login there as I forgot my password. Thanks for posting the pics of the adapters. I was about to give the machine shop the go ahead, to the extent of $2000 , to build a pair. Instead, I found a '97 superduty axle for $1500. The '97 axle is a ball joint style w/4:10's so I am going to switch the gears and the adapters over to my king-pin style axle, that I already have installed, and put the 3:54's in the other one and sell it (unless somebody wants it without gears, so they can build their own). Once again, thanks for puttin' those pics up.


----------



## weareweird69

Wait. You have what now????

And no problem


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

That heated mirror switch looks right at home there


----------



## norwester

weareweird69;1808951 said:


> Wait. You have what now????
> 
> And no problem


 Not sure of your question, but if you're referring to the ball-joint vs. king-pin style axle, earlier high pinion 60's had the more desirable (and stronger) king-pins vs. the later ball-joint version. Some conversion companies even switched out the Ford 5 bolt knuckles & spindles with the stronger GM 6 bolt pieces. All of these parts are also the same as the D70 axles. If you want to learn a ton about these axles go to the Billa Vista.com site.


----------



## weareweird69

I thought you had two 10 lug axles.


----------



## norwester

I have an '89 superduty (with a '95 nose) 2wd that I'm converting to 4wd. I have installed a d60 out of a f350, that is why I was needing the adapters. It looks level with the stock front springs and the rear lifted 4". I don't have the "looks too high" problem because it is a tow truck, therefore, it has a wrecker body on it instead of an open frame. I do think, however, that you're idea of lowering the front end might be a viable option. If you lower it 4", the clearance between the axle and the crossmember may be a little close. If you decide to do that, I'm sure you'll let us know how it turns out.


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird: Did you throw your tools away? Let's see some progress !!!!


----------



## weareweird69

Been busy lol. Haven't even started the truck. I got a new radiator and what not for it. And front bumper.

Hopefully I can start the body for prep this week.


----------



## thelettuceman

Can't wait 2 C pictures. Have A Great Day !!!


----------



## weareweird69

Got a little wiring done today.

Heated mirrors totally hooked up and working.

Mirrors OFF









Lights ON, Mirrors OFF









Lights ON, or OFF, Mirrors ON.









Also got the deluxe mirrors powered up.










I picked up a new (to me) Front bumper, Radiator, overflow and washer bottle to convert the whole radiator over to the newer style.

I also have to replace the oil cooler O-Rings, they are leaking pretty bad. So I will do the Radiator and Cooler at the same time since it drains ALL of the coolant and oil... lol


----------



## thelettuceman

Almost a month since your last post ... Are you alright????


----------



## weareweird69

I'm alive! Back to work again. Wife got sent to the hospital 2 weeks ago.

I built my 460 3 weeks ago. And it's almost ready to go in the truck. That's priority currently since I can't even drive the truck now.

I was setting up to paint the dump the week my wife got sick. But that changed. She is back home and normal again. But now I am back to work. Working 40-50 hours a week. With 1.5 hours of driving each day. 

And my 4210 Compact tractor decided to blow it's axle seal so I need to fix that too now.

I wanted the truck done for this summer. But it's now looking like next summer.

A garage is in the plans currently. Trying to figure out how I can get a pole barn up to at least have a start of a structure. Then close it in later. 

I got a Galaxy S5 too last week. So that'd a learning experience lol

Just been busy


----------



## Banksy

Excuses....excuses 

Just kidding! Glad the wife is ok and can't wait to see the garage get going.


----------



## mossman381

I know all about that. If it isn't one thing it is another.


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah its always something!!!!


----------



## thelettuceman

Glad the wife is back home ... now all the toys are sick ...lol !


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks guys. Yes they are lol


----------



## weareweird69

Small, dumb, update. lol

460 went into the F350, and back out, then to the machine shop. SOMETHING isn't happy….

ANYWAY, I took the dump down the road today to put fuel in it. FIRST TIME Ive put diesel in it, since I've owned it. (2 years now).

The transmission wasn't happy, and took a little bit to go through the gears, and WOW does it smoke. Lots of bluish unburnt diesel smoke.

looks like the injectors will be coming out at some point lol


----------



## thelettuceman

460 went into the F350, and back out, then to the machine shop. SOMETHING isn't happy…

The 460 is waiting for the the hood scoop and high rise manifold ... you wouldn't be happy either !!!!!


----------



## CRE1992

Awesome build up on this truck. Can't wait to see the finished result eventually.


----------



## weareweird69

The 460 is happier now! lol

Thanks CRE1992. This your first post? Make a new one introducing yourself in the introduction area!

Planning on getting this thing painted before it gets too cold!

Hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## SIWEL

I'm Sure it felt good to finally drive the truck


----------



## weareweird69

It was nice to drive it. It really DOES need driven lol


----------



## thelettuceman

Can't wait to see updated pictures of your truck with fresh paint


----------



## weareweird69

Hoping to get it painted within the next month. Priority At the moment is the 460. Then Its prep the panels for the dump. Two doors, Two Fenders, Hood, and bumper filler.

But when thats all off, I need to replace the oil cooler Orings, and radiator, so Ill have a little time in that.


----------



## MowAmerica

I literally have been on your thread for an hour and all i can say is WOW! Great job dude!


----------



## weareweird69

MowAmerica;1849076 said:


> I literally have been on your thread for an hour and all i can say is WOW! Great job dude!


There is a lot to take in!

Thank you. I try to do things right, and make them look and perform good.


----------



## thelettuceman

Hoping to get it painted within the next month.

As a courtesy to you and at no charge of course, I can give you a rattle can paint job. Patents applied for.

PM me or just cuss me out in this forum.


----------



## weareweird69

I think you already offered that!


----------



## weareweird69

Well. I was thumbing through this thread today and found that a GOOD BIT of my photos are missing. NOT sure what happened there, so I saved the ones that are currently there to the computer, and I will try and fix all the broken photo links for anyone that hasn't seen them.

Not too many updates here since I had been swamped with getting my F350 done, and now I have a whole other list of crap to do….

The next step for the truck is paint. I am going to try and have the rest of the truck in paint before the end of the year. hopefully that is possible….

I did however manage to track down some new wheels for the truck, and thankfully I had some contacts find them for me, and pick them up for me. Since they are 3000 miles away!

They need cleaned badly, but they aren't easy to find!

Aluminum Alcoa wheels…










Thats probably the nicest one out of the 4 lol


----------



## jhenegh

Ya I saw the pics were gone. Went back about 10 pages to get all caught up. I'd be scared to use the darn truck with that much time in it unless I was in the desert Southwest with no worries about salt ruining my work in 5-8 years.


----------



## weareweird69

jhenegh;1878427 said:


> Ya I saw the pics were gone. Went back about 10 pages to get all caught up. I'd be scared to use the darn truck with that much time in it unless I was in the desert Southwest with no worries about salt ruining my work in 5-8 years.


Im going to try and fix them. There is some good info here LOL

I don't know how much this truck will actually see salt. I don't think it'll get a plow with the way the plow scene is looking around here. lol


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1878464 said:


> Im going to try and fix them. There is some good info here LOL
> 
> I don't know how much this truck will actually see salt. I don't think it'll get a plow with the way the plow scene is looking around here. lol


What's going on with the plowing?


----------



## weareweird69

A lot of low ball contractors showing up doing less than quality work...


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1878600 said:


> A lot of low ball contractors showing up doing less than quality work...


Been there only with our moss not snow.


----------



## weareweird69

What????. Lol


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1878624 said:


> What????. Lol


We sell some of our moss to state nurseries and they send out bids. For a few years our competition really messed things up.


----------



## weareweird69

Ah I got ya. Yeah. These guys either over salt and pelt cars. Or don't salt at all. Or don't plow soon enough. It's just a mess


----------



## weareweird69

Got all the photos rounded up, and re-uploaded to the internet. Going to plead nicely to Michael J Donovan and hope he will fix the links for me.


----------



## weareweird69

FINALLY got the image links organized, and sent to a Moderator.

Hoping he can get them fixed up for me, and anyone else that wants the information and photos!


----------



## thelettuceman

I wonder if someone hacked this thread !!! Just sayin'


----------



## weareweird69

Huge thanks to Mike for fixing my image links!


----------



## weareweird69

Trying attachments for the first time….

Are you all sitting down? I actually did work on the truck today! 

I dropped the rear tank out because I knew that the skid plate/tank strap combo was very sick looking, and after removal of it, you can see I was completely right.

Looks like I am going to try and fab up JUST straps because a skid plate will just hold everything again and rot away...


----------



## thelettuceman

Rust never sleeps !!!


----------



## weareweird69

Sadly.........


----------



## weareweird69

Took all the scale and rust off with a hammer today. 

Its shot lol

I took it over to my friends Fab shop, and he and I are going to make some straps for it Monday.

Just sucks because the upper straps are offset from the lower straps, and it all comes out as one unit.

its kind of stupid, so I have some finagling to do

Wheels will be here Monday!!


----------



## IHI

Gotta subscribe to this, so used to seeing car after car weather stock rehab or full out custom racer being done, cant say I've ever seen this much effort put into a work truck...fuggin luvin it baby!!!!

Great great work thus far, sat here from page 1 to now and am just impressed as hell with the work. Not trying to sound too buttholish, the major fab work- dump box rehab, frame cutting, etc...that kind of stuff is rudy poo-ALOT of work and thinking mind you, but it's "rough work", I love the small detail stuff that really stands out for time/effort like the upgraded hvac/electronics inside, the MIRROR mod, I just like the small details kind of work, stuff the average joe doesn't catch right away, the stuff that blends in like it's been there from day one..THAT is the kind of fab work that sets a person apart from everybody else that owns a torch and can pull the trigger on a stinger, and you've done a fabulous job with it


----------



## weareweird69

IHI;1892178 said:


> Gotta subscribe to this, so used to seeing car after car weather stock rehab or full out custom racer being done, cant say I've ever seen this much effort put into a work truck...fuggin luvin it baby!!!!
> 
> Great great work thus far, sat here from page 1 to now and am just impressed as hell with the work. Not trying to sound too buttholish, the major fab work- dump box rehab, frame cutting, etc...that kind of stuff is rudy poo-ALOT of work and thinking mind you, but it's "rough work", I love the small detail stuff that really stands out for time/effort like the upgraded hvac/electronics inside, the MIRROR mod, I just like the small details kind of work, stuff the average joe doesn't catch right away, the stuff that blends in like it's been there from day one..THAT is the kind of fab work that sets a person apart from everybody else that owns a torch and can pull the trigger on a stinger, and you've done a fabulous job with it


Thanks!!!

I pride myself in the small stuff like that. Making it my own. Giving it the old truck a new truck feel. Fixing everything that is broken, or poorly designed before the truck gets put to work.

Like ripping out the fuel tank. Most people wouldn't bother. But mine is laying on the floor, and I will de-scale the cross members, clean, then paint them. It isn't easy, and I won't get all the rust off, but it will be more protected from the elements for sure.

This truck is a mirror image inside of my other 95, minus the leather seats.

After the 1st of the year, I'm hoping to get the oil cooler re-sealed, and the new radiator in it since both are leaking, and the easiest time to do that is when the front clip is off. lol

Hoping this truck makes it to the pages of a magazine when its done.


----------



## IHI

I appreciate it simply because I suffer from that same defect of throwing far more time, and especially money, into a project that will be worth half of what I vested when completed LOL..so I know the pain, the problem, but understand the feel good. Guess my hobby is "tinkering", love the process, get idea, build it, try to ruin it to find weak spot, make it better.

I'm honestly not trying to ruin your thread, just show ya I live in the same messed up world. Car I got when I decided to start racing, smartest route, gut it and keep it simple...but I wanted a race car I could street drive and have people at the track say WTF when I beat their $70-100K track only car, as I drove it home listening to my 800W stereo.
Exterior there's only so much ya can do, but basically what I started with


needed a taller hood since highrise intake/carb were never meant to fit under stock hood, so found a GTA hood, bought a 4" fiberglass cowl and married them together.


----------



## IHI

Hated the stock 86 interior, so found a interior from a 98 firebird in S. Carolina and had it shipped up and retro fit the 98 interior into my 86 bird

after


----------



## IHI

All the "stickers" are on magnetic sign backing so race day I could stick them on, Monday they came off and looked like normal car again so I didn't look like a tool running around town. When racing National events I had all the contingency stuff as magnetic stickers too...found I had to tape leading edge since they tended to go airborn at 130+mph LOL. But this is only real good shots of car color, rest in sun makes it look orange or faded due to editing to make it red.


So like I said, I "get" everything your doing, but am most impressed with the little things that make your truck YOURs, but not gawdy like jc whitney had a free give away with their accessory stuff LOL. Pumped for you to get this beast completed so we can all enjoy the fruits of your hard work and imagination.


----------



## mossman381

This kind of stuff honestly pisses me off. You spend a ton of time making a good thread with good info then someone posts their project in the middle of it?????? Make your own thread and post a link if you want to show your stuff.


----------



## IHI

mossman381;1892267 said:


> This kind of stuff honestly pisses me off. You spend a ton of time making a good thread with good info then someone posts their project in the middle of it?????? Make your own thread and post a link if you want to show your stuff.


Well I cant go back and edit it/delete it so mod will have to. Guess I'm too used to big boy forums where guys talk shop like it was over beers in a shop where it doesn't stay on topic post after post but always comes back around when OP gets more progress. Like I said, didn't want to derail/steal/walk on his thread, just shop talk. If a mod can delete them, do it so the floor dries up and somebody slips


----------



## weareweird69

Got TWO of my F-SD wheels today.










Tried them on for size...


----------



## weareweird69

Decided to do a little buffing.

































They will clean up good… The one has that gouge in it. :/

But At this point, they are going to goto a guy that will cut them, and polish them for $40 a wheel.

So, I will have LIKE new wheels by the time I am done. lol

The other two will be here tomorrow.


----------



## BDTRUX

what are the dimensions of the wheel /
what size tire do you think you'll use ?


----------



## mossman381

Buffing aluminum is a hard job. Can't you put the one with the scratch in the back?


----------



## weareweird69

The wheels are 16x6.

Stock size. Whatever that is. I think 235/75/16

Your not kidding. I hate it.

The other side of the scratched wheel is pure brake dust. So more than likely not.


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69: Forget the aluminum wheels...... put some baby moons on the truck


----------



## weareweird69

Negative.....


----------



## thelettuceman

Are you talking about the baby moons or me or both. I've been called negative b4


----------



## weareweird69

Lol. Baby moons.


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69;1895036 said:


> Lol. Baby moons.


They go on every truck build that I've ever done !!!!:waving:


----------



## mossman381

I would paint them black


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah I know you would lol


----------



## weareweird69

Got the other two today!


----------



## weareweird69

Dropped them off to be cut and polished… Should be done in a few days or so. Mirror shine here I come.


----------



## weareweird69

Dropped the other 3 off today. Picked up the one I dropped off yesterday.

This is the one i dropped off.


















This is how it came back.


----------



## mossman381

Looks new. Some of those places have some pretty fancy buffers.


----------



## thelettuceman

That one wheel is looking nice.... I am out of compliments for you....LOL


----------



## weareweird69

mossman381;1897776 said:


> Looks new. Some of those places have some pretty fancy buffers.


Yeah it does. Its not PERFECT. But you can only take so much material off before you start wearing into the integrity.

Im very happy. They are shiny in the dark even lol



thelettuceman;1897777 said:


> That one wheel is looking nice.... I am out of compliments for you....LOL


LOL Im shocked to get a compliment from you! :laughing:


----------



## peteo1

Wow those look sharp!


----------



## weareweird69

Mirror like finish. Gotta love it!


----------



## weareweird69

Got the other 3 back today…


----------



## thelettuceman

Wheels look great. Are you sure that you deserved such a nice job?


----------



## weareweird69

Yes, Every ounce!


----------



## mossman381

They did a great job on those. Might have to put more shiny things on the truck to go with the wheels.


----------



## weareweird69

mossman381;1900200 said:


> They did a great job on those. Might have to put more shiny things on the truck to go with the wheels.


He did a great job. He never did a set of 16" wheels before

It'll have shiny paint, shiny lights, chrome grille and bezels. Chrome handles, chrome windshield trim, and black windows Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1900210 said:


> He did a great job. He never did a set of 16" wheels before
> 
> It'll have shiny paint, shiny lights, chrome grille and bezels. Chrome handles, chrome windshield trim, and black windows Thumbs Up


What about some shiny mud flap weights


----------



## weareweird69

mossman381;1900227 said:


> What about some shiny mud flap weights


Never happen lol


----------



## Mark13

weareweird69;1900237 said:


> Never happen lol


Oh come on. I threw some on my 550 and they look alright.

Those wheels came out nice! It's hard to beat a set of Alcoa's with a good shine on them.


----------



## weareweird69

Mark13;1900284 said:


> Oh come on. I threw some on my 550 and they look alright.
> 
> Those wheels came out nice! It's hard to beat a set of Alcoa's with a good shine on them.


Nope LOL

It doesn't need them. The mud flaps are heavy and thick so weights aren't needed 

And yeah they did. Alcoa makes a great wheel for sure.


----------



## linckeil

wow, wheels look awesome. before and after is amazing. you may have already metnioned it, but what did they charge to polish all 4?


----------



## Mark13

weareweird69;1900386 said:


> Nope LOL
> 
> It doesn't need them. The mud flaps are heavy and thick so weights aren't needed
> 
> And yeah they did. Alcoa makes a great wheel for sure.


I was thinking the weights for appearance reasons, not actual functionality.


----------



## weareweird69

He quoted me 160 for the set. But being that he had to do the rears by hand. He said he might charge more for the next set of 16" wheels since his machine doesn't get inside the rear wheel.


----------



## weareweird69

Mark13;1900503 said:


> I was thinking the weights for appearance reasons, not actual functionality.


I hate the weights. The clang around and blind drivers behind me. I hate following trucks with them lol


----------



## linckeil

weareweird69;1900550 said:


> He quoted me 160 for the set. But being that he had to do the rears by hand. He said he might charge more for the next set of 16" wheels since his machine doesn't get inside the rear wheel.


very reasonable. is the guy local to you? or did you have to pay to ship them to him and then back to you? if so, i could see shipping costing more than the job.

do you spray them with a clear coat to protect them? or just be sure to stay on top of polishing from here on out?


----------



## weareweird69

linckeil;1900731 said:


> very reasonable. is the guy local to you? or did you have to pay to ship them to him and then back to you? if so, i could see shipping costing more than the job.
> 
> do you spray them with a clear coat to protect them? or just be sure to stay on top of polishing from here on out?


Yeah, hes not far from me, so I just dropped them off.

Im going to have them powder coated CLEAR. So I won't have to do anything to them but clean them.


----------



## weareweird69

Decided to actually do some work ON and FOR the dump truck….

Got the hood out of the corner, and washed.


















And, as you all know, I dropped the rear tank out to repair the skid plate/strap combo.

I heard something rolling around in the tank.

Pulled the sender and….










The fuel siphon screen broke off. Luckily I had one here, and put it on.


----------



## weareweird69

Also, when the sender was out, I looked in the tank and there was some goop floating around in the fuel.

Not real sure what it is. It even made it into the screen.










And you can see it in the fuel I dumped out of the tank.









I couldn't get it all out, so I ended up washing out the whole tank with hot water and getting it nice and clean.

And, all back together










Had a local fab shop make me straps, then since the upper and lower straps cradle the tank, then it gets bolted in as a whole unit. I cut the tabs off the old skid plate and welded them to the one end of each strap so the top strap could bolt to it.

I have to do some more work on the back of the truck yet. For the 3 marker lights, and possibly the license plate.

The truck will get a LARGE hitch plate welded into the frame when its totally done.

The front fenders, bumper filler, and hood are ready to prep for paint. I will most likely start on that this week, and hopefully be painting next week.


----------



## thelettuceman

With low lifes like me lurking around ... you should put a locking gas cap on!!!!


----------



## beanz27

Just read all 28 pages, wow. You are very talented. Where did you find the climate control setup? I'd love to do that to my 97


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman;1902244 said:


> With low lifes like me lurking around ... you should put a locking gas cap on!!!!






beanz27;1902566 said:


> Just read all 28 pages, wow. You are very talented. Where did you find the climate control setup? I'd love to do that to my 97


Thank you! I try to sit down and teach myself things. This project was a huge learning experience for me.

I built the climate control using components from a crown victoria. Nothing bolted in lol Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

thelettuceman;1902244 said:


> With low lifes like me lurking around ... you should put a locking gas cap on!!!!


Looks more like algae.....


----------



## weareweird69

I was thinking it was algae too


----------



## BDTRUX

I noticed it has rear disc brakes, does the truck have hydro boost and vacuum brake booster ?
I've seen your silver 7.3 at Carlisle a few years ago, do you think you'll bring the dump truck when it's done ?
Do you plan to plow with it ?


----------



## weareweird69

BDTRUX;1902977 said:


> I noticed it has rear disc brakes, does the truck have hydro boost and vacuum brake booster ?
> I've seen your silver 7.3 at Carlisle a few years ago, do you think you'll bring the dump truck when it's done ?
> Do you plan to plow with it ?


Its an F-Superduty, so yeah it has hydroboost and rear disks.

People keep telling me I should take it out there. Would probably cost a fortune to drive it there LOL

At the present moment. NO. I did originally, but I don't want to now.


----------



## fireboy5722

Where you at in pa I'm in willamsport


----------



## weareweird69

Your a few hours away. Truck is in Blairsville


----------



## weareweird69

Started prepping for paint…

Found the paint was bubbling on the cowl section of the hood… So I had to take that down to the gelcoat :/

and then I had to sand out the rock chips. So now I have to primer the whole hood. And hopefully keep to my timeline.


----------



## beanz27

weareweird69;1902680 said:


> Thank you! I try to sit down and teach myself things. This project was a huge learning experience for me.
> 
> I built the climate control using components from a crown victoria. Nothing bolted in lol Thumbs Up


You should build another, I'd be interested in buying a few.


----------



## weareweird69

beanz27;1905500 said:


> You should build another, I'd be interested in buying a few.


Ive built about 6 now. Mind you they aren't cheap with the work involved in doing it, finding parts, and buying parts.


----------



## beanz27

weareweird69;1905846 said:


> Ive built about 6 now. Mind you they aren't cheap with the work involved in doing it, finding parts, and buying parts.


Can't put a price on comfort, aside from a new lariat. Shoot me a pm if your interested in selling a few.


----------



## cwby_ram

Ok, I'm hooked. I'm gonna hang around to watch this thing progress. Awesome job, man!


----------



## weareweird69

beanz27;1906025 said:


> Can't put a price on comfort, aside from a new lariat. Shoot me a pm if your interested in selling a few.


If your serious, PM me.



cwby_ram;1906306 said:


> Ok, I'm hooked. I'm gonna hang around to watch this thing progress. Awesome job, man!


haha, well here is some!

All sanded, and hung.










Primer laid.










And, Sealed, Based, and Cleared.



















I have some orange peel, and a little dirt in some areas. But nothing some sanding and buffing can't fix.

Laid down 3 coats of base, and 4 coats of clear. Should be pretty good.


----------



## Banksy

Nice job. Did you wet the floor first by chance? Sweet garage.


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks. I kinda did. LOL

The water makes a mess, and I was worried about moisture with it kinda raining outside.

I wish it was mine, and am thankful that I am able to use it. lol


----------



## thelettuceman

That truck is equipped with air suspension. You won't feel a bump in the road!


----------



## weareweird69

More progress!

Truck sat outside with no doors for three days. Only plastic over the openings. And we naturally had rain and wind the whole time...









Got both doors installed









Then, all assembled and back outside.









Minor adjusting will need to be done yet, its hard to do with the fenders on.

Oil cooler re-seal kit came today, so I will be doing that in the next week or so. I have to wait on the upper and lower radiator hoses to get here first since I will be draining the oil and coolant out of the truck. Now is the time to change the radiator as well...


----------



## fordboy

Very nice work so far


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks.

I think the doors and hood will need re-sprayed. 

TERRIBLE lighting in the garage for painting everything, and no ventilation led to blind painting in the dark areas :/


----------



## durafish

Wet sand and buff then go from there. I sprayed my 7.3 in my shop with no ventilation and poor lighting, looked terrible at first once sanded and buffed it matcged the factory painted replacement bed perfect. Worst case you'll respray on a very nice base. Sure you know what your doing tho lol.


----------



## weareweird69

My thoughts exactly. Lol

But it looks striped. I didn't get good coverage :/


----------



## weareweird69

Went and looked at the doors and hood in the sun…

Definite respray :/


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69;1911374 said:


> Went and looked at the doors and hood in the sun…
> 
> Definite respray :/


I hope I didn't give you bad luck by hanging out here:laughing:


----------



## weareweird69

I need a fall guy. Thanks for. Volunteering lol


----------



## weareweird69

Oh well I suppose. Im no pro LOL

Anyway. The Upper and Lower Radiator hoses will be here Tuesday… However I may try to repaint the doors and hood by Friday. 

I also ordered black door locks, and I have black door handles, and black windshield trim for on the truck.

The all black mirrors kind of designated the black trim.

The front will still get a chrome grille and bezels, with crystal clear headlights and markers.

But, The front clip wont go on until the oil cooler and radiator are done. Don't want to risk damaging the new paint since it won't be cured for a while with the cold weather.


----------



## weareweird69

I attached a photo of my Lightning to show the black windshield trim and handles.

The door locks were originally black, but have faded over time. It is a 1993 lol

All 1995+ or 1996, I can't remember, broncos got black windshield trim.
All 93-95 Lightnings got black trim and handles and locks
All 91-92 NITE trucks/broncos got black trim, and handles.


----------



## stg454

Nice job. Doing a thorough job.


----------



## thelettuceman

Lightning is a sweet truckThumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

Live and learn man. Even though the mirrors are black I like the chrome door handles and locks.


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks guys! Its a job lol


----------



## weareweird69

mossman381;1911981 said:


> Live and learn man. Even though the mirrors are black I like the chrome door handles and locks.


If I had chrome mirrors, id do the chrome handles and such, but having to buy new handles and what not… I have the black handles and trim already and think it would look good. If I don't like it, I'm not out any money.


----------



## weareweird69

You can see the striping, and how light it is in the sun :/



















Back to paint Friday!


----------



## peteo1

That's a sharp color you're using. Going to look really nice when it's done especially with those polished wheels


----------



## weareweird69

That's what I was thinking too. It'll look pretty awesome


----------



## weareweird69

Well, I decided to bite the bullet today and sand everything back down…

The hood was as bad as I thought.










And, then I sanded the doors down. Tore them down to nothing, sanded, then reinstalled everything because I am not ready to paint yet.

I also put the black door handles in so I wouldn't lose them in the mix.



















Shooting for paint on Saturday.

Had to do some house renovating this week and don't have the time to dedicate to painting.


----------



## weareweird69

Managed to find a new ignition, and door locks that were black.



















I still have new ones coming to the house for locks. But The ones I have here are Ford products.


----------



## weareweird69

Got my NEW door locks today. I think I will use them.










To my surprise… They were branded FORD.


----------



## thelettuceman

You don't need locks with guys like me around. Just leave the keys in the ignition. I will borrow and return the truck. You won't even know it's gone. Leave a full gas tank please.


----------



## weareweird69

Lol. Come back empty


----------



## cwby_ram

Looking good! I'm impressed.


----------



## weareweird69

Getting a little farther on progress today!

After spraying...









Drivers door









Passengers door









Hood









Got a little dirt, and some clear runs. But nothing major!

Laid down 4 coats of color, and 4-5 coats of heavy clear.


----------



## mossman381

Did you need to re spray the color? It looked like in the pics you just needed to re spray the clear. I usually spray 2 coats of color and 2 maybe 3 coats of clear. For the color you are just looking to get coverage. Adding layers will not do anything for you. There is a fine line between runs and bad orange peel. I try to avoid both


----------



## weareweird69

The stripes were in the color sadly.

And yeah I agree with you. I got good color coverage which took 3 coats and laid the clear on heavy for protection.

I got a good full coverage on the 3rd pass and had some paint left over so I sprayed it. I had the gun setup to spray light to avoid runs but got light orange peel.

I kinda know what I'm doing. But not really lol. But I think for the 36 dollars I spent on the kobalt hvlp gun. I did good


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1917715 said:


> The stripes were in the color sadly.
> 
> And yeah I agree with you. I got good color coverage which took 3 coats and laid the clear on heavy for protection.
> 
> I got a good full coverage on the 3rd pass and had some paint left over so I sprayed it. I had the gun setup to spray light to avoid runs but got light orange peel.
> 
> I kinda know what I'm doing. But not really lol. But I think for the 36 dollars I spent on the kobalt hvlp gun. I did good


I am in the same boat. I kind of know what I'm doing.  It takes practice to get the clear coat down right.


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah I can agree with that. Clear is tricky. Just like sealer. It wants to come out fast and heavy. It's hard to tell how much your putting down with both because sealer covers so well. And clear you can't see lol


----------



## weareweird69

The wife helped me put the doors on it today.

Inside.









Outside.

















And I started polishing the holes in the wheels.


----------



## Rick547

She did a nice job!


----------



## weareweird69

Those doors SUCK to install with fenders still on the truck.


----------



## alldayrj

Coming along great. 

Why are you spraying so many different times? Fenders doors cab etc. When i did my truck i did it all at
Once


----------



## weareweird69

alldayrj;1918624 said:


> Coming along great.
> 
> Why are you spraying so many different times? Fenders doors cab etc. When i did my truck i did it all at
> Once


I had to jamb everything and didn't have the doors or front clip ready for paint, so I did the cab last year.

The doors, fenders, hood, cowl, and bumper filler I did all at once, but the doors and hood came out tiger striped. I had poor lighting on those three things. So I had to respray them.

I should actually be done painting now 

I wanted to do it all at once, but I didn't have the time to get it all ready, then jamb everything, then paint everything. I usually only get a day or two to paint what i need to paint.


----------



## thelettuceman

Your wife does great work. What is your problem?


----------



## weareweird69

And with all the good progress…. It has to end for a while. Had to go get a job to pay the bills. Snow isn't cutting it at the moment :/


----------



## alldayrj

I dont know what it means to jamb something, body man lingo? Sorry learning here


----------



## durafish

alldayrj;1921917 said:


> I dont know what it means to jamb something, body man lingo? Sorry learning here


Paint the door jambs.


----------



## IHI

alldayrj;1921917 said:


> I dont know what it means to jamb something, body man lingo? Sorry learning here


Paint the unseen area's when doors, hood, trunk, etc.. are closed. The opening that the doors close into. The area under the trunk lid that it shuts onto..the WORST part of prepping and painting IMO due to the excessive labor to prep, wet sand, paper/mask off to prevent over spray inside vehicles..PITA but has to be done when changing colors.


----------



## weareweird69

What they said.

It does suck to do lol


----------



## weareweird69

Well. I scrounged up and found all the stuff I needed at my home to do the oil cooler. So Its in the garage for the night so its not FREEZING tomorrow when I go to work on it. Possibly my last free day to do anything.


----------



## weareweird69

Got the oil cooler redone, and replaced the radiator, upper and lower radiator hoses, one heater hose, the radiator reservoir, battery tray and washer bottle…

Changed the oil and coolant since removing the oil cooler drains both lol

Tomorrow I am going to try and get the front clip on.

Oil cooler location, driver side of the engine.









Oil cooler OUT. Tight fit lol


----------



## BUFF

I found a long time ago it's sometimes easier to pull body panels, inner fenders ,etc... than to fight for access.


----------



## thelettuceman

BUFF;1925581 said:


> I found a long time ago it's sometimes easier to pull body panels, inner fenders ,etc... than to fight for access.


Do you think weareweird is listening?


----------



## weareweird69

BUFF;1925581 said:


> I found a long time ago it's sometimes easier to pull body panels, inner fenders ,etc... than to fight for access.


Yeah, I agree.

I didn't take off the fender, but I don't think it would have helped me. Everything needed done through the fender well and under the truck for the oil cooler. So the inner fender being gone made life very easy.

Im listening xysport


----------



## weareweird69

Got tied up in some things today.

But got a little done.










Im glad my core support is clean


----------



## weareweird69

Got the front clip on today. Have some minor adjustments to do yet, and have to repaint the DAMN FENDERS… Cant win. Live and learn…

Anyway. photos!



































Getting there!


----------



## BUFF

weareweird69;1927881 said:


> Got the front clip on today. Have some minor adjustments to do yet, and have to repaint the DAMN FENDERS… Cant win. Live and learn…
> 
> Getting there!


The cowl hood looks sweeeeeeet.


----------



## mossman381

One thing I have learned is to stick with the same thing the whole time you paint something. If you are going with 3 coats of a color you have to do 3 coats on the rest of it. If you go 4 coats you have to stick with that. I learned that the hard way. Even if you have extra color left you need to do the same coats on the whole thing. Adding more coats can change the color. I learn stuff all the time painting. Sometimes I have to relearn things


----------



## weareweird69

Haha. Yeah. Well the fenders got painted the same time as the rest. And I had to respray the doors and hood. Looks like the fenders will follow suit.

Oh well


----------



## weareweird69

Passenger fender has to come off again. Something going on with the passenger door hinge that isn't letting everything line up right. This is the most extensive body work I have ever done. Ive adjusted panels and what not before, but never this far in.


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1929243 said:


> Passenger fender has to come off again. Something going on with the passenger door hinge that isn't letting everything line up right. This is the most extensive body work I have ever done. Ive adjusted panels and what not before, but never this far in.


You are going to have to make mounting holes bigger so you have more movement in the panels. Probably need more body washers too. Getting body panels lined up isn't as easy as some might think.


----------



## weareweird69

mossman381;1929458 said:


> You are going to have to make mounting holes bigger so you have more movement in the panels. Probably need more body washers too. Getting body panels lined up isn't as easy as some might think.


As of right now. There are no shims or washers on anything but the passenger fender. The drivers fender has shims to lift it up which is normal. But the passenger fender has shims pushing it out. I agree that body panel fitment is a *****. And sometimes you have to tear down once or twice or three times even to get it right.

I spent about 45 minutes on each door getting it right.

Match the doors to the cab. Then fenders to doors. Then do the bumper filler and hood. Everything went great till I got to the bumper filler and hood. Lol. Connecting the sides to each other showed me what needed to go where. I needed one of my trucks there to look at and measure off of.

The problem I'm having now is the passenger door was almost ripped off. And tweaked the cab. I got it back into where I thought it should be but apparently it wasn't enough. It looks like the door needs to go another 1/4" in and the fender needs to do about 1/2" in at the front. I do believe I have adjustment at the core support but I haven't had a chance to look and see


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1929466 said:


> As of right now. There are no shims or washers on anything but the passenger fender. The drivers fender has shims to lift it up which is normal. But the passenger fender has shims pushing it out. I agree that body panel fitment is a *****. And sometimes you have to tear down once or twice or three times even to get it right.
> 
> I spent about 45 minutes on each door getting it right.
> 
> Match the doors to the cab. Then fenders to doors. Then do the bumper filler and hood. Everything went great till I got to the bumper filler and hood. Lol. Connecting the sides to each other showed me what needed to go where. I needed one of my trucks there to look at and measure off of


I know I had a heck of a time getting my drivers fender lined up after the deer hit. I specifically went out to find a real gm fender thinking it would line up better. Well that didn't work.


----------



## weareweird69

mossman381;1929470 said:


> I know I had a heck of a time getting my drivers fender lined up after the deer hit. I specifically went out to find a real gm fender thinking it would line up better. Well that didn't work.


Lol. I edited my post if you didn't see.

I'm working with all OE panels. Sourced from junkyards. And checked for FORD branding. I know they fit better. But that doesn't mean they fit the same lol


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1929473 said:


> Lol. I edited my post if you didn't see.
> 
> I'm working with all OE panels. Sourced from junkyards. And checked for FORD branding. I know they fit better. But that doesn't mean they fit the same lol


Where there's a will there's a way. You will get it.............eventually


----------



## weareweird69

Lmao. So true


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69;1929473 said:


> Lol. I edited my post if you didn't see.
> 
> I'm working with all OE panels. Sourced from junkyards. And checked for FORD branding. I know they fit better. But that doesn't mean they fit the same lol


Last time you had your wife out there, everything line up great!! Pull her out of retirement !!!


----------



## weareweird69

It took me 1.5 hours to get them right after she helped me put them on!


----------



## thelettuceman

That is better than the 3 hour mess you had to clean up after she DID NOT HELP!!!!!


----------



## weareweird69

What mess are you speaking of? lol


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69;1930308 said:


> What mess are you speaking of? lol


All of them !!! LOL


----------



## weareweird69

Bah,  Ill fix my own messes…

Progress from today.

FIRST. I washed the 96 to get all the road grime and salt off it.










Then I moved the dump and took some decent photos of it.




























Then I pulled it into the garage, and topped off the transmission. I lost 2 quarts doing the radiator swap.

then started refitting the panels.


----------



## weareweird69

I messed with the core support adjustment panels that the fenders bolt to and got them to move a little bit.

Moved the drivers fender in a little.

Moved the passenger fender all over the place then realized it wasn't going to work with the doors alignment.

Took the passenger fender back off and realigned the door and ended up shimming the front of the hinges out 1/4". top and bottom hinges both. This in turn sucked the door INTO the cab farther. One of the previous owners bent the door backwards and messed up the cab pretty good. This shimming helped tremendously.

After getting the door back into alignment, I put the fender back on, and started messing with it a little.

I didn't shim it out nearly as far as before, and it also lined up with the hood a lot better.

I finished up the afternoon with these body lines.



















They don't look too bad. Are pretty even too.

Going to see if I can do anything more to get them a little tighter, and measure the front of my F250 to see how its specs compare with the dump trucks.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Got to love those old unimounts....

Nice fleet you have there. You a fan of Barney ?


No... reallly... Those OBS Fords are the best looking trucks, IMO

What plow is going on the dually ? or is that just a summer ride?


----------



## weareweird69

Dogplow Dodge;1930840 said:


> Got to love those old unimounts....
> 
> Nice fleet you have there. You a fan of Barney ?
> 
> No... reallly... Those OBS Fords are the best looking trucks, IMO
> 
> What plow is going on the dually ? or is that just a summer ride?


Barney was PURPLE 

These are BLUE lol

The unimount is nice, it has its ups and downs. Its worn out on all the pivot points. but still does the job!

Dump is going to be the workhorse. Hauling and towing mainly. It was going to get a plow in the beginning, but now its just too damn nice. And too damn wide to plow the contracts I have.

Thank you though!


----------



## peteo1

That 96 is in incredible shape. The dump is coming along nicely as well. This has been a lot of fun to follow


----------



## thelettuceman

peteo1;1930895 said:


> That 96 is in incredible shape. The dump is coming along nicely as well. This has been a lot of fun to follow


x2 with the above comments !!!


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks guys. It just takes time.


----------



## thelettuceman

Now that I am being polite to you .... how about a picture of 
2003 Mustang
1993 Lightning


----------



## MajorDave

Looking good man! been watching...great work!


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman;1931118 said:


> Now that I am being polite to you .... how about a picture of
> 2003 Mustang
> 1993 Lightning




















Hows that?



MajorDave;1931128 said:


> Looking good man! been watching...great work!


Thanks. Its a work in progress for sure lol


----------



## peteo1

I'm almost disappointed the lightning is red! Lol


----------



## weareweird69

peteo1;1931953 said:


> I'm almost disappointed the lightning is red! Lol


lol

Options were Red, Black, or White. And only Red or Black in 1993.


----------



## JCPM

Just read through this whole thread. Awesome project! I cant wait to see the finished product. I still miss my 97' F350. That was a stout truck and made me alot of money. I have a solid 90' International 4600 that i would love to swap in a newer drivetrain and interior and give it a really nice paint job. Too many mouths to feed and not enough snow this winter though. Maybe one day


----------



## weareweird69

JCPM;1932097 said:


> Just read through this whole thread. Awesome project! I cant wait to see the finished product. I still miss my 97' F350. That was a stout truck and made me alot of money. I have a solid 90' International 4600 that i would love to swap in a newer drivetrain and interior and give it a really nice paint job. Too many mouths to feed and not enough snow this winter though. Maybe one day


I hear ya. Thats why this is taking so long. lol

Spent some time today and did some more panel alignment.

Redid the passenger door today. Which meant removing the passenger fender. Removed it about 2 or 3 times. So I could check for panel fitment between the door and fender. Thankfully its EASY to remove these fenders.

The passenger fender still needs a little more tweaking. But I ran out of time for the day. I will try some more tomorrow.

Passenger side...


----------



## weareweird69

Drivers Side.


























I may do a little work on the drivers door, but I am up in the air on that.


----------



## thelettuceman

Thank you for the pictures. Nice vehicles. Now I can go back to being myself again!!!


----------



## weareweird69

I knew it wouldn't take long. Your welcome lol


----------



## weareweird69

Decided to clean the core support. Figure its going to get painted, may as well get to prepping…


----------



## pipelayer

being that all your OBS trucks are MINT beyond belief, where should i look for rot on the core support of one, more toward the bumper ? i just started looking for a 350 dump, and im leaning OBS because i love the look of them and have had 99+ trucks, never had an OBS. sorry for the derailment just had to know lol


----------



## weareweird69

Body mounts are where they rust, and also inner fender mounts on the bottom. Then spread from there


----------



## Flyboy77

This truck and the whole thread is awesome! 
I'm very not knowledgeable about painting, so why do you think the fender are different blue than the door? Is it the 3 coats versus 4 of the base color as mentioned? I'm sure there could be any number of variables, just wondering what your best guess is. It looks like the doors and cab are matching pretty well, but not as much there to compare.


----------



## weareweird69

I had too much air pressure and the paint is thin. It's very obvious in person and in some of the photos. It's not so much the coats since color is color. But more so the paint didn't lay nicely


----------



## weareweird69

Decided I am going to respray it all Saturday. Its holding me up. If I can get them painted saturday, and back on, then I can wet sand the whole truck, buff it out, and finish putting the doors back together, and finish up the interior.


----------



## weareweird69

Welp. Progress.










All prepped.










Going to also take this opportunity to paint the core support black, and possibly the firewall and hinges.


----------



## alldayrj

Hell yea. Bang it out


----------



## thelettuceman

Post #641 3rd picture down has a red wagon. Looks like you got all the panels to line up perfectly. Color looks consistent throughout. Nice work.


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman;1935766 said:


> Post #641 3rd picture down has a red wagon. Looks like you got all the panels to line up perfectly. Color looks consistent throughout. Nice work.


That would be my fathers.

Yeah I got the panels to line up decently. And color issues is why the other stuff is getting painted.


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69;1936175 said:


> That would be my fathers.
> 
> Yeah I got the panels to line up decently. And color issues is why the other stuff is getting painted.


I was talking about the body and paint work on the red wagon:waving:


----------



## weareweird69

Your something else


----------



## Flyboy77

thelettuceman;1936240 said:


> I was talking about the body and paint work on the red wagon:waving:



BWAAHAHA - I think he missed your previous where you said you were going back to your normal self after the one compliment . . . :laughing:


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah I should know better.

Painting tomorrow, as long as the snow lets me.


----------



## thelettuceman

Flyboy77;1936268 said:


> BWAAHAHA - I think he missed your previous where you said you were going back to your normal self after the one compliment . . . :laughing:


I live just slightly south next state below Penn. I am waiting for a knock on my door. I should be easy to find. I have a white surrender flag hanging outside


----------



## weareweird69

Ill keep that in mind. lol

Painted yesterday.



























Have a lot of clear runs. but thats better than paint runs. lol

Ill get them sanded down when I start to wet sand the truck.


----------



## weareweird69

Had an hour of sleep, plowed snow for a few hours, then was determined to paint lol


----------



## terracon

No pressure from those of us watching this thread! .. cough


----------



## weareweird69

NONE. lol

Went and looked at the panels. Minimal dirt. Paint laid awesome. Clear needs some attention with the runs in it.

However they look great, much better than before. I am going to paint the core support and such this week and give the panels time to cure since its cold outside.


----------



## thelettuceman

Don't work on that truck without proper rest. You will just have to redo your work. Paint is lookin' nice.


----------



## weareweird69

True story! lol

Thanks! Hopefully it'll look better on the truck!


----------



## theonlybull

man i'm exhausted just reading of all this work.... that's gonna be a beautiful truck, great work. makes me wanna build one now... lol


----------



## weareweird69

theonlybull;1939239 said:


> man i'm exhausted just reading of all this work.... that's gonna be a beautiful truck, great work. makes me wanna build one now... lol


Lol. Lots to take in. 2 years of work in here.

Thank you! I'm hoping this will inspire many


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69;1939247 said:


> Lol. Lots to take in. 2 years of work in here.
> 
> Thank you! I'm hoping this will inspire many


You have inspired me to let you build me an OBS Ford. I am sure you will take a personal check from me.


----------



## weareweird69

Lol. I work in cash only


----------



## BDTRUX

Do you have any suggestions where I might get discontinued interior trim parts for my 94 f350 ? I have tried ebay & lmc truck with no luck.


----------



## weareweird69

Junkyard. What are you looking for?


----------



## BDTRUX

it's a plastic trim piece on center arm rest/seat back, driver side, covers the hinge mech.


----------



## weareweird69

Oh man. Those are difficult to find. I remove mine so I don't break them


----------



## weareweird69

Progress again.

Got all the body panels on, and fitted NICELY. Moved the passenger door down about 1/8" to line up better with the fender.

DID NOT get a chance to paint the core. The core was too cold to paint, and I wouldn't get good adhesion. Ill paint it in the spring.


----------



## weareweird69

I spent a lot of time getting the body lines to match up, look right, and have good panel gaps. I think my efforts turned out great.


----------



## thelettuceman

Truck is lookin' good. What about the mirror wires?


----------



## weareweird69

Thank ya.

Mirrors are coming back off, along with the door handles when I go to wet sand and buff. I got tired of routing them in and out of the door.


----------



## weareweird69

Ordered a bunch of polishing stuff so I can finish up the wheels….


----------



## TremblaySNOW

I absolutely love the colour, all my trucks, trailers 
& blue, not to mention the truck is sweet, good job 

What colour is that blue? Is it base/clear? 

Awesome job


----------



## linckeil

gaps look good. it takes a long time and a lot of patience to get them right - makes you wonder how they do it at the factory. but once it's done, you won't regret it. gaps are the first thing i look at when buying any used vehicle.


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69;1961780 said:


> Ordered a bunch of polishing stuff so I can finish up the wheels….


I thought the wheels were polished when you sent them out to be done.


----------



## weareweird69

TremblaySNOW;1961794 said:


> I absolutely love the colour, all my trucks, trailers
> & blue, not to mention the truck is sweet, good job
> 
> What colour is that blue? Is it base/clear?
> 
> Awesome job


Thank you! I love this color blue.

Its Royal Blue Metallic, a factory Ford color in 1996. It is Basecoat Clearcoat.



linckeil;1961795 said:


> gaps look good. it takes a long time and a lot of patience to get them right - makes you wonder how they do it at the factory. but once it's done, you won't regret it. gaps are the first thing i look at when buying any used vehicle.


Thank you.

IIRC, they have fixtures to install the stuff that helps them get it close.

All of my trucks are different though in terms of gaps.



thelettuceman;1962135 said:


> I thought the wheels were polished when you sent them out to be done.


He stripped them, and did all the hard work for me. I want to polish the holes to a mirror, then go over the whole wheel with 3000 and polish to a mirror. They look good now, but I want them to look PERFECT.


----------



## weareweird69

Well… Bought more stuff.


----------



## weareweird69

Also, I got new badges for the fenders.


----------



## thelettuceman

You must have made big money plowing snow !!! ....... LOL


----------



## BigDBoots

Schaaaawinggggggggggggggggg, this thread gets better and better


----------



## weareweird69

I have emergency money... stuff shows up for smoking deals and I'll buy it if I've been looking. Lol


----------



## alldayrj

Let me know if you find a set of 22.5s or 17.5s, you get all the deals!


----------



## linckeil

what happened to the alcoa's you bought and had polished a month or 2 ago?


----------



## weareweird69

BigDBoots;1968675 said:


> Schaaaawinggggggggggggggggg, this thread gets better and better


The best would be if the damn thing was done lol



alldayrj;1968922 said:


> Let me know if you find a set of 22.5s or 17.5s, you get all the deals!


I don't ever look for those, but ill note if i find any.



linckeil;1969015 said:


> what happened to the alcoa's you bought and had polished a month or 2 ago?


I still have them!


----------



## weareweird69

Made a weekend trip to Ohio this past weekend.



















Those 6 are the recalled ones, that go back to Alcoa.

I also sold the old 4 that I had polished, and dropped them off on my way out. So Im down 4 already


----------



## theonlybull

so those 6 new ones, are getting replaced with brand new??

that trucks gonna be too damn nice to haul anything  makes me wanna give my f250 a little attention


----------



## weareweird69

Exactly. And something happened on the dump bed and I had some paint crack. Not happy at all. Now I have to fix that...

And good! I hope this build inspires a lot of people to give their old trucks some love!


----------



## weareweird69

Other 2 showed up.










So, the old 6 are boxed, and heading back to Alcoa this week.


----------



## weareweird69

Ordered all new chrome stuff for up front. Grille and Bezels. Ford products naturally.

Going to order headlights here shortly, and hopefully have that all together next week.

Had to order a new rear differential for the F250  Its making some pretty bad noises.


----------



## On a Call

Well I took the time to review the pages you have.

Nice work.

I am putting my 99 back together in the next couple weeks. Rebuilding the bed, salt ate it up  New deck and sides. I am going to have it LINE X when finished


----------



## On a Call

Where in Pa are you ?


----------



## vortec7622

Wheels look great! Just read through the whole thread after a family member that has an account here (2006Sierra1500) showed me the first page. Love the build.


----------



## weareweird69

On a Call;1979842 said:


> Well I took the time to review the pages you have.
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> I am putting my 99 back together in the next couple weeks. Rebuilding the bed, salt ate it up  New deck and sides. I am going to have it LINE X when finished


Thank you,

Thats what happened to this bed. The salt got to it. It used to have a spreader on the back of it, not in it. Where you fill the bed with salt etc etc.

It ate the floor a little, and then ate into the sides. The bed company drilled what I think were weep holes in the bottoms of the bed sides to let them breathe? Well, that just made it worse.

Im not sure if Line X, or any bed liner material, would be good for inside the dump bed. Only because the stuff is designed to "hold" onto material.

Make a thread following your progress!



On a Call;1979843 said:


> Where in Pa are you ?


Western Side, about an hour east of Pittsburgh.



vortec7622;1980882 said:


> Wheels look great! Just read through the whole thread after a family member that has an account here (2006Sierra1500) showed me the first page. Love the build.


Thank you! Its a lot to read, but its been a fun build for sure.

The chrome grille and bezels will be here Tuesday, and the headlights by Friday.

I did paint the core black a little while ago.


----------



## BUFF

Hey what do have coming for headlights? I've 'buffed" the ones on my '97 a couple times to get rid of the haze/yellowing but it's only a short term Band-Aid.

thx


----------



## weareweird69

Ebay setup lol. Nothing special


----------



## BUFF

Arighty then.......


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69;1978055 said:


> Made a weekend trip to Ohio this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 6 are the recalled ones, that go back to Alcoa.
> 
> I also sold the old 4 that I had polished, and dropped them off on my way out. So Im down 4 already


I don't see a license plate on that car or a receipt for the goods....Just sayin'


----------



## weareweird69

Ill get you a link.

That was the point lol


----------



## weareweird69

http://m.ebay.com/itm/171569000859?_mwBanner=1


----------



## BUFF

weareweird69;1981262 said:


> Ill get you a link.
> 
> That was the point lol


Well........yeah it kind of was......:laughing:

ThanksThumbs Up


----------



## weareweird69

BUFF;1981290 said:


> Well........yeah it kind of was......:laughing:
> 
> ThanksThumbs Up


No problem.

The chrome bezels and grille showed up yesterday, but did not have time to open them 

Headlights will be around today sometime.


----------



## weareweird69

Ford Parts always look great


----------



## weareweird69

Headlights were wrong…

Sold them to a friend for what I had in them.

Bought new ones, should have them in a week…

Going to try and have the truck wet sanded and buffed this week.


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69;1985535 said:


> Headlights were wrong…
> 
> Sold them to a friend for what I had in them.
> 
> Bought new ones, should have them in a week…
> 
> Going to try and have the truck wet sanded and buffed this week.


Even when you have the wrong parts your swag is blinging


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman;1985607 said:


> Even when you have the wrong parts your swag is blinging


I don't have swag. lol

Got the new headlights last week sometime.

Had today off and decided to wet sand and buff the one side of the truck.





































I think it turned out pretty decent!


----------



## BUFF

I would have to agree, very nice.............


----------



## weareweird69

Its not perfect, because I was afraid to go too far and end up breaking through the clear.

As it is, the bottom of the fender needs re-cleared. Not a big deal, just have to do it is all.

This was the side that was the worst as well. The door had water splash on it from the roof leaking. It was raining very hard when I got done painting and rained all night. I was lucky enough to get the water droplets out.

Maybe I can work on it some more next weekend, or one night during the week. I need to finish wet sanding it, then I can install the lights and what not.

I also have a black antenna coming for it.


----------



## thelettuceman

Lookin' Good! What are you going to use that truck for when it is done?


----------



## weareweird69

Hauling stuff for myself. Or if my dad needs another dump, he can use it.


----------



## thelettuceman

Is the truck getting a snow plow?


----------



## weareweird69

Not anymore


----------



## weareweird69

Did some more today.

I wet sanded the hood to 2000 grit, and buffed it out. Wet sanded the passenger fender as well. Its going to have to get re-cleared. But I will probably farm it out since I don't have the time to do it, and I need to get this truck DONE.



















Also put on a black antenna and base.










You can see here the fender is prepped for re-spray.

Also ordered tires for it the other day. Ill get them on after the truck is done being painted and finished.


----------



## kawasaki guy

NICE work! 

I have been looking into buying a black almost mint condition (has some rust on front fenders, but nothing major I think) 95 f250 5.8 gasser with 38k miles. I have always loved the looks of these older trucks!


----------



## weareweird69

kawasaki guy;1996500 said:


> NICE work!
> 
> I have been looking into buying a black almost mint condition (has some rust on front fenders, but nothing major I think) 95 f250 5.8 gasser with 38k miles. I have always loved the looks of these older trucks!


Thanks!

Just watch buying the older trucks with rust and low miles…

They usually end up having a LOT of issues. Kid bought one that had like 60K on it, 5.8 auto with rust on it. The thing has been nothing but problems for him.

Anyway, I got the fenders back last week, and installed them. They match great.










The new job i have is slowing progress. Plus with spring and what not, I have a TON of stuff to do :/


----------



## kawasaki guy

Fenders look nice! Doing anything to tires? Or when does it get a new grille?


----------



## weareweird69

It'll have new wheels and tires. The grille and headlights and bezels are in the boxes yet


----------



## weareweird69

Tires are to be mounted the first week of June.

Ordered lug nuts, and lug nut covers, they should be here in a week or so.

Still slowly working on it. As usual summer slows down my efforts.


----------



## weareweird69

Got my lug nuts, and covers for the F-SD yesterday.










Tires get mounted Friday afternoon…

Also took a trip to Ohio monday and came back with stuff.










Also, 2 VERY nice door panels and a dash pad too lol

Got the 7.3 out of my bed by pulling it back with the Deere, then picking it up with my Harbor Freight engine crane. And now it sits on the Harbor Freight Stand lol










The 7.3 has about 140,000 on it. Its a 1995 motor. Complete minus turbo and the front accessories.

The Bad.









Rotted head. lol

I basically bought it for the injectors. Lower mileage than whats in the dump trucks. And supposedly ran good. So that should clear up the smoke it makes.

Also going to use the tank you see in the bed for the front of the F-SD as well. Its plastic, so it'll never rust out, and holds 23-25 gallons of diesel. Much better than the 19 steel thats in there now.

So, Slowly making progress still.

I am sure most of you are tired of the build by now.


----------



## thelettuceman

I am sure most of you are tired of the build by now.

Not tired of this at all. You do great work !!!!


----------



## kawasaki guy

thelettuceman;2003371 said:


> I am sure most of you are tired of the build by now.
> 
> Not tired of this at all. You do great work !!!!


Ditto!

Can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## Flyboy77

I'll stay subscribed to keep watching for updates!

Great OBS knowledgeable one, Is there some easy way to check wiring for fuel gauge or some typical place the wiring goes bad? I put in a new front tank which original had a broken float bar clamp/holder, so I picked up a sending unit from Pick-n-Pull for $5. Pulled it from truck myself and was careful with it. Wondering if I might have a wiring problem I can check before buying a new one and dropping tank AGAIN? Those sending units are pricey!


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman;2003371 said:


> I am sure most of you are tired of the build by now.
> 
> Not tired of this at all. You do great work !!!!





kawasaki guy;2003410 said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Can't wait to see it all finished!





Flyboy77;2003478 said:


> I'll stay subscribed to keep watching for updates!
> 
> Great OBS knowledgeable one, Is there some easy way to check wiring for fuel gauge or some typical place the wiring goes bad? I put in a new front tank which original had a broken float bar clamp/holder, so I picked up a sending unit from Pick-n-Pull for $5. Pulled it from truck myself and was careful with it. Wondering if I might have a wiring problem I can check before buying a new one and dropping tank AGAIN? Those sending units are pricey!


Thanks guys.

I took one of the rear duals of on each side, and the new tires go on tomorrow after work. And I wont be able to keep myself from NOT installing them. lol

What you need to do is check continuity on the wires. Is the truck gas or diesel? I am assuming gas, but you can check the fuel sending unit by checking resistance as you move the float up and down. As for the pump power/ground. I don't have the wiring diagrams off hand. But the information is out there on the internet that can help you. Usually the wiring goes bad right on the unit head itself.


----------



## weareweird69

Well, the time has come.
































New tires all around, 235-85-16 Cooper AT-3's
New Alcoa lug nuts
New Alcoa lug nut covers
New Alcoa wheels…

I Still need to paint the hubs black, and change a steel wheel out on the back. It is bent, and was unaware until we mounted the tire. So I said screw it, and worry about it later. I am not driving it at the moment lol


----------



## thelettuceman

Any reason why you picked Cooper tires over any others? Truck is lookin' real good!


----------



## weareweird69

I've always had pretty good luck with them. And they were decently priced. And coopers offer blems from time to time. And I found 6 of them. Which saved more money


----------



## weareweird69

Well, got some time…

I buffed the rest of the truck out, and decided to install the front trim and new bumper I picked up. The trim and headlights have been sitting around for about 3 months now, and the bumper came all the way from Georgia.


































So, coming along nicely again!


----------



## thelettuceman

Is that windshield staying in by magic? .... Another project in the back of the truck? .... Nice work !!!!


----------



## kawasaki guy

thelettuceman;2007703 said:


> Is that windshield staying in by magic? .... Another project in the back of the truck? .... Nice work !!!!


Just noticed that that truck has that strip of tint across the top of the window like my 97 F250. Is that normal?


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman;2007703 said:


> Is that windshield staying in by magic? .... Another project in the back of the truck? .... Nice work !!!!


Its glued in. The trim you see on these trucks is purely aesthetics.

That bed is for my F250! Rust free southern parts are making their way up to me so I can re-do the truck. And thanks! I wasn't happy with the fitment of the headlights at first. I ended up salvaging the adjusters out of the old headlights since the new ones were so cheap they didn't hold the headlight still. The headlight would wiggle…. But, thats all OEM chrome. Its the only stuff that fits good!




























kawasaki guy;2007707 said:


> Just noticed that that truck has that strip of tint across the top of the window like my 97 F250. Is that normal?


Yeah, most of them come with it, but you can get some without it too. Depends on who makes the glass etc etc


----------



## kawasaki guy

You re doing your F250 in the background? I thought you did it already!... Or is that a different truck?

:laughing:

But, the blue truck looks nice!

And now I finally own one like it... :laughing.


----------



## weareweird69

kawasaki guy;2007750 said:


> You re doing your F250 in the background? I thought you did it already!... Or is that a different truck?
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> But, the blue truck looks nice!
> 
> And now I finally own one like it... :laughing.


I haven't done anything to the F250 in terms of body work. All original from 1995, minus the tailgate that the previous owner smashed. Its the same truck its always been lol

Thanks! what do you own now?


----------



## kawasaki guy

weareweird69;2007758 said:


> I haven't done anything to the F250 in terms of body work. All original from 1995, minus the tailgate that the previous owner smashed. Its the same truck its always been lol
> 
> Thanks! what do you own now?


O bought a 97 F250. Posted a pics thread on here if you want to see it.


----------



## CityGuy

Truck looks sweet.


----------



## pipelayer

truck looks awesome! anyone can buy new, but it takes a certain blend of determination and skill to take something older and make it your own.. and funds of course. but awesome build man. looks great. and just out of curiosity where do you pick up the cooper blem tires from? wholesale?


----------



## weareweird69

kawasaki guy;2008386 said:


> O bought a 97 F250. Posted a pics thread on here if you want to see it.


Ill have to look



CityGuy;2009237 said:


> Truck looks sweet.


Thanks!



pipelayer;2009345 said:


> truck looks awesome! anyone can buy new, but it takes a certain blend of determination and skill to take something older and make it your own.. and funds of course. but awesome build man. looks great. and just out of curiosity where do you pick up the cooper blem tires from? wholesale?


Thanks, and you're very right on that one. If you go back through the thread, you'll see a posted a price sheet for the time. I actually have a lot less in this truck than its worth thankfully lol

There is a local tire shop here that gets cooper blem tires from time to time. I was waiting for some to show up in my size, and he said there were some available so I got them.

On a side note, I picked up some more enamel for the bed. The cab protector needs resprayed, and I had something go wrong a while ago on the drivers side of the bed. So Ill either be fixing it eventually, or paying someone to do it :/ Time will tell.

I need to paint the forward window tracks on the truck, then I can install them permanently.


----------



## weareweird69

Decided to paint the Window Channel's on the doors.


















Then I got the mirrors all hooked back up, AND nothing works….

I have a feeling its a connection in the kick panel. It gives me grief it seems.


----------



## weareweird69

So, I brain farted.

The fuse I had pulled for the dome light when I had to take the doors off. Is the same one for the power mirrors lol


----------



## thelettuceman

Don't feel bad, I can't even put batteries in a flashlight the correct way!!!


----------



## kawasaki guy

weareweird69;2011978 said:


> So, I brain farted.
> 
> The fuse I had pulled for the dome light when I had to take the doors off. Is the same one for the power mirrors lol


Im even worse. I had to call a friend to figure out how to turn off my cab lights in my 97 F250. Turned out that if you turn the headlight knob the the left, it turns on the cab light. Go figure.

I tried pulling fuses to get it off before, but when I found a fuse that would turn it off, it also turned off all dashboard gauges.

 :laughing:


----------



## weareweird69

LOL I think the cab light is one of the dumbest things. It turns on with the dome light inside the truck… So, therefore you can't see outside from the inside due to glare lol


----------



## weareweird69

Long lost brothers? LOL


----------



## ponyboy

What's up with the red head step child photo bombing?


----------



## weareweird69

HAHA Thats my dads truck.


----------



## ponyboy

In new school but man you put a lot of time and sweat into those and they show 
Very nice job


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks. I like my old trucks!


----------



## kawasaki guy

Any updates?

..........


----------



## weareweird69

Not for now. Been working on my F250 as of late.


----------



## weareweird69

Its been a while. I KNOW! I KNOW!

Between working, and trying to get everything repaired, and my other obligations, I haven't even had time to look at the truck 

I decided to put vinyl on the chrome bezels around the lights. The chrome always wears off from water running off the hood. And I didn't want that to happen to these nice new bezels.


























It looks good on there, can't really tell its even there. Which is PERFECT!

I also took off the aluminum wheels for the winter time months so they aren't getting damaged.

We added a new truck to the fleet at the end of August.










Its the wifes truck lol 69 F-100 Ranger. Drove to Alabama and back for it. It was a good time! It sucked up a lot of my time working on that truck, getting it road worthy.

The F250 went into the body shop. Had to replace the front lip of the roof, near the windshield. It actually rusted through. The F350 is starting to do that, so I am going to spearhead that Wednesday. All new brakes on the 95, Master, Booster, Rotors, and Pads. Stops MUCH better now.

Anyway. I am planning on tidying up some stuff on the dump. Cleaning up the core support as best as I can, and coating it. Reinstalling the inner fenders, and working on getting a license plate mount for the back.

Just a lot of little stuff that isn't any fun, or worth mentioning lol


----------



## thelettuceman

1969 F100 ... Sweet ... what's under the hood? / transmission ? / snow plow ?


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman;2067590 said:


> 1969 F100 ... Sweet ... what's under the hood? / transmission ? / snow plow ?


360ci V8. C6 Automatic.

Power steering, Power Brakes, Factory Air Conditioning.

AC doesn't work, needs a compressor, and a switch.

Power brakes are being stupid, keep getting junk master cylinders.

We put a Disk Brake Conversion on it, since the front drums were DANGEROUS lol

No plow on this! lol


----------



## mwalsh9152

Great idea on the vinyl for the bezels! They always look terrible once the chrome fades in that spot.


----------



## weareweird69

mwalsh9152;2068095 said:


> Great idea on the vinyl for the bezels! They always look terrible once the chrome fades in that spot.


I haven't seen you around in quite a while! How have you been!?

Yeah, and once they get ugly, then the wash sponge of your choice ends up HANGING onto it. Then you're stuck picking the crap off the bezels...

I did the grille today, after I found a long enough piece floating around.


















And the finished product.









Ive never installed vinyl in my life, so I think I did a good job LOL

I cleaned up the core support as well, got all the major flaking off. Instead of painting it, since I can't get the rust off it anyway.... I am going to douse it in FF. Hopefully that will slow it down, or stop it all together.

Ive also decided to cut the bed back open on the INSIDE near the tailgate latch assembly.

They are locked up solid, and even before It sat, if I didn't move the latch DAILY, it would freeze up solid... I believe most of the issue lies in the thickness of the latches. There isn't enough space between the latch, and the bed, and they rust together.

So I am going to re-engineer the assembly, shrink down the latches, and possibly look into doing an actuator, or air valve back there since the original design on the truck is piss poor.


----------



## mwalsh9152

weareweird69;2068166 said:


> I haven't seen you around in quite a while! How have you been!?


I'm doing well thanks. We had a baby last summer, and I got a promotion at work 4 months after that, between the two I havent been around as much. Time to get back into the swing of things though.

Last winter I did a last minute thrash on my Bronco to get it so it could plow, and nothing more than necessary. This year, almost waited till the last minute, but at least now I can take some time to give it some of the love it needs.

Is the bumper on the truck new also? The oem ones seem to be ok, but my aftermarket bumper has all the same staining on the top of it that the bezels have. Might want to throw some vinyl on that too?


----------



## weareweird69

mwalsh9152;2068404 said:


> I'm doing well thanks. We had a baby last summer, and I got a promotion at work 4 months after that, between the two I havent been around as much. Time to get back into the swing of things though.
> 
> Last winter I did a last minute thrash on my Bronco to get it so it could plow, and nothing more than necessary. This year, almost waited till the last minute, but at least now I can take some time to give it some of the love it needs.
> 
> Is the bumper on the truck new also? The oem ones seem to be ok, but my aftermarket bumper has all the same staining on the top of it that the bezels have. Might want to throw some vinyl on that too?


Congrats on both counts!

I know all about not having time. While I don't have any kids, I have family to take care of.

Thats what I did this summer, took care of all the neglected stuff.

The bumper is newer, not sure how old it actually is. It came from Georgia. But it is an OEM Ford bumper. Not an aftermarket.

I had thought about doing the top of the bumper. But I don't have any vinyl laying around that is big enough to cover the whole top of it.

Aftermarket stuff generally fits like garbage, and doesn't last as long. The bumper on my 96 is going south in a hurry. Its not rotting through, the chrome is coming off! But that truck was NEVER cared for before I owned it, so I am not surprised.

All the other bumpers, if you put a good polish on them every once in a while, they seem to hold up good.


----------



## weareweird69

Got some stuff accomplished.

Put FF on the Core support, and the Cab mounts. And then also inside the fenders a bit.










Then reinstalled the inner fenders.










Then decided to open up the bed AGAIN...










Who in their RIGHT Mind thought that was a good idea??!?!?

ZERO tolerance, on the BACK of the bed, with an opening on the bottom, and NO way to lubricate or access the pivot point.

What you're looking at there is the back side of the tailgate latch on the bottom. That pivot is locked up solid. The plan is to drill out the plug weld and remove the center pivot piece. Have new ones cut that are thinner, and either install a bearing or bushing on there, or leave enough of space around the pivot point that it wont bind up like it did.

Who comes up with this crap? I mean, seriously, thats the stupidest thing I've seen in a while.

:realmad:


----------



## DieselSlug

I've been really thinking about applying FF to our JK Wrangler and my F250.


----------



## fordboy

Just went through and re read this thread. Wow it has been a while and a heck of a project. I bought the twin to your 96 back in June, except mine is a factory 460 truck. Bought from the original owner who had every receipt including oil changes since new. Love the truck. Do,you have any more pics posted anywhere of the 96?


----------



## weareweird69

DieselSlug;2069999 said:


> I've been really thinking about applying FF to our JK Wrangler and my F250.


I really should have done this a long time ago on all my stuff!



fordboy;2070320 said:


> Just went through and re read this thread. Wow it has been a while and a heck of a project. I bought the twin to your 96 back in June, except mine is a factory 460 truck. Bought from the original owner who had every receipt including oil changes since new. Love the truck. Do,you have any more pics posted anywhere of the 96?


haha, yes. It has been QUITE a while. Just over 3 years now I have owned the truck and driven it a total of 1 mile, and maybe another mile in short trips in and out of the garage lol

Id like to see your truck!

I have photos of everything, what would you like to see?










The cap is gone off it, and it has a nice low profile tonneau cover now.










The 351 was WORTHLESS in that F350. The 460 is MUCH better, and even better without the Kitty...

It really sounds awesome with the Headers and 4" exhaust.










I decided it was time to work on the tailgate issue. WHOEVER thought it was a good idea for the hinge setup is an idiot.










Locked up solid. Wouldn't move without a 3 foot pry bar...

Drilled the pin out, didn't go too far off center. I am going to do some grinding and coating of everything and redo it my way. It should move NICE and easy when I am all done.

I managed to not destroy the paint yet, so thats a plus haha


----------



## Plow_king

is that an 08 aluminum rear diff cover?


----------



## weareweird69

Plow_king;2070833 said:


> is that an 08 aluminum rear diff cover?


Yeah it is. Fits all the 10.25. When you use longer bolts


----------



## kawasaki guy

Looks like you've been busy. Looks great. 

Have some minor surface rust on my fenders on my OBS F250, and I fluid film it every time I think about. Spray it in there until it almost drips. Has not rusted anymore, so guess it is working.


----------



## weareweird69

kawasaki guy;2071767 said:


> Looks like you've been busy. Looks great.
> 
> Have some minor surface rust on my fenders on my OBS F250, and I fluid film it every time I think about. Spray it in there until it almost drips. Has not rusted anymore, so guess it is working.


Thank ya1

And thats interesting that it stopped it from spreading!

I ended up getting both of the tailgate latch assemblies torn apart and cleaned up.

Here is what it looked like inside where the "jaw/hook" that moves would be.









And the Jaw itself, you can see how much crap is on it, and how much it swelled.









I got the inside cleaned up pretty good









Then cleaned up the Jaw









And Painted!









I used a high zinc primer on all the metal, then nice black enamel. I am going to hit it with another coat of paint today sometime hopefully. Im going to put it back together with a 5/8" bolt and liberal amounts of copper anti-seize. Then FF the whole inside of it. Then weld the inside of the bed back up. I contemplated putting an access panel on there, but doing that might cause issues with stuff coming out of the bed. But I am still up in the air over it.


----------



## Iceman26

I rarely read a thread that is this long but this was an exception. I appreciate your efforts of taking pics and take the time to type out everything. That's like a job in itself. Great job and good luck with what the future brings with this fine piece of work.

Ice


----------



## weareweird69

Iceman26;2072667 said:


> I rarely read a thread that is this long but this was an exception. I appreciate your efforts of taking pics and take the time to type out everything. That's like a job in itself. Great job and good luck with what the future brings with this fine piece of work.
> 
> Ice


Thanks!

I did this as a log for myself, but also so people could see, and learn how to maybe do some of this stuff themselves. Photos are worth more than words. And If anyone else is like me, Id rather look at photos than read a page worth of text and be like, that was useless lol

No photos today, however I did get the linkage out of the bed that pushed/pulled on the tailgate latch. They were all bent up, and the Clevis Yokes are nasty. So I am going to try and fix those up and adjust them.


----------



## weareweird69

FINALLY got the tailgate latch sorted out.

Ended up removing the PUSH/PULL Rods. Instead of using hairpin cotters, or regular pins to hold the rods onto the handle assembly, they welded washers to the rod... More wonderful engineering... So I drilled holes in the ends for hairpin cotters, and reinstalled washers loosely. Like it should have been done.

The rods had a section of 1/2" - 20 thread welded to the side of it for adjustment on the clevis yoke which pinned to the tailgate jaw. The idea is fine, it works fine, but its fine thread... And fine thread doesn't get along with rust at all.

Adjustment was impossible. They were so corroded together that even heat wouldn't work. It would have taken the threads off the rod, or broken off. Even if I could get the threads back into usable condition, the Clevis Yokes wouldn't come off without cutting them off or removing them in an unusable condition.

I would have to spend $15 to $35 dollars PER yoke to replace them, and I needed 2 of them. This is the part that attached to the JAW for the tailgate latch to the PUSH/PULL rod that went to the handle.

This is what I am talking about when I say Clevis Yoke.










I said screw it, and decided to make my own!

Cut off the ears to each yoke. Then cut off the adjustment rod that was welded to the side of the main rod.

Welded on my own section of 1/2" - 13 rod, which was a carriage bolt I cut the head of off, to the side of the Push/Pull rod just like they had.










Then welded the ears of each yoke I cut off earlier to a 1/2" - 13 Nut. Using a new clevis pin to align the ears. I then proceeded to paint them up to protect them.










Cost me under 2 bucks! Much cheaper, and a FAST fix. This also allowed me to use a coarse thread which wouldn't cause as many issues as the fine thread would. Not the prettiest, but it does the job perfectly.

I got the Jaws bolted back in as well.



















Everything was reinstalled with liberal amounts of copper anti-seize. Then doused in fluid film.

I haven't patched the holes in the bed yet, but when I do. I plan on making access panels so If I need to get into those hinges again, I will be able to.

We got the 500000 pound tailgate back on, and latches adjusted properly as well.


----------



## alldayrj

I wouldn't put those panels in, i would just close it up. Never had an issue with latches as long as a truck is being used. Yours probably sat for a long time, probably on the ground 

Stuff will hang up on them when you dump


----------



## weareweird69

alldayrj;2075021 said:


> I wouldn't put those panels in, i would just close it up. Never had an issue with latches as long as a truck is being used. Yours probably sat for a long time, probably on the ground
> 
> Stuff will hang up on them when you dump


Dump bed never sat on the ground. I looked at it with it still on the original truck. It came off the truck that week and I picked it up the next day. The truck doesn't get used a TON, but when I want it to work, it better work.

I have concerns about that, but with the issues that came with this. Im on the fence.

Finally it works right! I even took a video lol






For reference. You can hear the gate BANGING when the truck stops and starts. Thats all the tighter it would go before.


----------



## DieselSlug

Beautiful job!


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks. It works NICELY now.


----------



## kawasaki guy

DieselSlug;2075384 said:


> Beautiful job!


Ditto! :waving:Thumbs Up


----------



## weareweird69

Thank you Gentlemen!

I got the holes patched all the way up today. They aren't the prettiest, but they are inside the bed, so It doesn't matter really.


















Then I decided to plate OVER the hole I made for the bolt in the latch. That way if I needed back in, all I'd have to do is cut the welds.


















All buttoned up, and put some primer on it.


----------



## weareweird69

And some other photos I took.

I haven't worked the bed up and down in a while, so I did that.










And also cut the straps off in the bed for the forks of the skid loader that was used to load it lol









And a photo of the gobs of anti-seize and FF on the linkage lol









So, Now the tailgate works GREAT, and no more rust back there.

That leaves me to detail the interior up, clean up the frame some more and paint it. Then also install a license plate mount, light, and 3 markers in the rear.


----------



## thelettuceman

Nice work once again!!!!!! With dual wheels, do you need to put DOT numbers on the truck?


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman;2076530 said:


> Nice work once again!!!!!! With dual wheels, do you need to put DOT numbers on the truck?


Thanks!

And I wont because its not business owned. But I don't know the requirements for DOT numbers.


----------



## weareweird69

Decided I better Make a place for the License plate, and maker lights.

Already had the lights, just needed to put them something. I need to buy License Plate lights yet, so I haven't drilled holes in the plate for them, but I have terminations in the little wiring harness I made for them. Everything was heat shrunk, and greased to prevent corrosion in the connections.

Anyway, here are some photos.





































Even when the hitch plate comes into play, I am going to leave the plate up high like that. Its protected under the bed, and I wont be replacing lights or plates then!


----------



## thelettuceman

Colorado Plates On A PA. Truck ??????


----------



## weareweird69

Just something I had laying around lol


----------



## weareweird69

Got my license plate lights today. Got them wired in as well. Figured I may as well!


















So, that should finish up all the lights.

I still have a lot to do... Just have to do it now.


----------



## weareweird69

Here are some better daytime photos.



















Im kind of stalling out on it at the moment. Don't have any extra cash to spend on buying stuff I might use or need on the truck. So I am working with what I have. I need to get the windshield trim on so I can get it out of the truck. Then I can clean the inside good. I need to pickup new exterior anti-rattle seals for the windows. Those things aren't cheap for what they are. Its stupid.

Id also like to get under the cab and clean the frame up that I didn't finish, and clean up the rear axle and get some paint on it too.

I wanted to make the dump a gravity down, but with the electric pump, I can't do that. Which sucks. But whatever I suppose!

So, we are nearing completion for the truck as a running, driving, vehicle. I still need to get the front axle rebuilt, and get that under the truck. I still want it to be 4x4. It isn't going to be needed as much, but I still want it.


----------



## thesnowman269

You mean like this? Im just about done with the rebuild on my axle for my F-Superduty. Also if you need the dually hubs for your axle, I have an extra set laying around.


----------



## weareweird69

thesnowman269;2087293 said:


> You mean like this? Im just about done with the rebuild on my axle for my F-Superduty. Also if you need the dually hubs for your axle, I have an extra set laying around.


Sorta. Except that the axle you have pictured is an 8 lug.

I have 8 to 10 lug adapters, that fit on dually adapters. But I have a dually axle here. Just needs rebuilt.


----------



## MajorDave

Finished my frame - well - had someone finish for me!


----------



## thesnowman269

weareweird69;2087351 said:


> Sorta. Except that the axle you have pictured is an 8 lug.
> 
> I have 8 to 10 lug adapters, that fit on dually adapters. But I have a dually axle here. Just needs rebuilt.


I haven't looked to far into adapters to convert the lug pattern. Far to many other pressing Issues with the truck. However do you have any info on the adapters you have?


----------



## weareweird69

Only info I have is, someone used them.

There is NOTHING out there on them, who made them, who used them etc.

I believe it was Monroe Truck that used this style, but I have no idea. The truck they came off of had Quigley stuff on it, but Quigley denies it was theirs.


----------



## thesnowman269

Sounds like it was a pretty lucky find


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah. Persistence paid off on that one.


----------



## fordmann1

Enjoyed following the Superduty build so much I joined the site. You mentioned about repowering your F350 from a 351 to a 460 in an earlier post. I also have a 96 F350 with the 5.8 and was thinking about a 460 change.
I don't want to hijack the thread but would like to learn what is involved. I have dropped 460's in my 78 & 79's but have zero swap knowledge of the computerized 92-97 platform. 
Maybe PM me and I could give you a call to discuss as I am about an hour north of you in DuBois.
Thanks for any help and again, a great build.


----------



## weareweird69

fordmann1;2092356 said:


> Enjoyed following the Superduty build so much I joined the site. You mentioned about repowering your F350 from a 351 to a 460 in an earlier post. I also have a 96 F350 with the 5.8 and was thinking about a 460 change.
> I don't want to hijack the thread but would like to learn what is involved. I have dropped 460's in my 78 & 79's but have zero swap knowledge of the computerized 92-97 platform.
> Maybe PM me and I could give you a call to discuss as I am about an hour north of you in DuBois.
> Thanks for any help and again, a great build.


Thanks!

Its easier to just post here for right now, if we go in depth, we can take it to PM.

You'll need EVERYTHING...

Ideally, you'd need to find something that was the same year. But, these year ranges interchange. 92-93. Then 94-95, and then 96 is all alone.

You'll need:
Engine, and ALL OF the accessories, with their respective brackets
Trans
Engine Harness
Underwood Harness (headlights, fuse box etc)
Trans Harness
PCM
Engine MOUNTS, (they are riveted to the frame)
Exhaust (I bought new headers and made my own exhaust)
Fan Shroud
Oil Cooler Delete
Oil Filter Relocation Kit

You can use the 351 Radiator, transmission lines, transfer case, and driveshafts.

You'll need to delete the oil cooler because it interferes with the 351 crossmember, and relocate the filter because it wont fit on the block with the 351 crossmember... The 460 and PSD share the same cross member design, but the 351 got a different one.

basically, you need a donor truck. I got lucky and found a guy that put a PSD in his 460 truck. So he had everything I needed.


----------



## Dean03r6

I would like to convert my 95 F-Superduty ZF5, to 4x4. Will any D60 axle work, from single wheel, to dually, to cab and chassis? I found a 1996 F350 4x4, srw, with an automatic, would this work?

Also, what parts will I need?
D60
D60 steering linkages
Springs with perches
U bolts and mounts
1356 transfer case with linkages complete with interior levers
Drive shaft
I thought my Dana 80 was an 8 lug, could this be possible?

Anything else? I know I will have to regear.


----------



## fordmann1

Weare Thank you for the reply. All I can say is WOW.

It was a lot simpler dropping a 460 in my 78. 460 rad and shroud, rear sump pan/pickup, L&L motor mounts. Some van manifolds and a dual exhaust. 

I just picked up a 97 F350 parts truck that had a 460 but the motor, trans and transfer case were already gone but from reading your post 96 should stay with 96. You really caught a break with the parts for your swap. 

I will hang onto this information in the event I find a donor truck in the future.

Again my thanks.


----------



## kawasaki guy

weareweird69;2070346 said:


> The 351 was WORTHLESS in that F350. The 460 is MUCH better, and even better without the Kitty...


Whats so bad about the 351? Never had any issues with mine, and it pulls OK. Not saying it is the best engine on earth, but it is not that bad.

And truck looks nice! Ever finish the interior?


----------



## mwalsh9152

theres no replacement for displacement!


----------



## Cornerstone PM

mwalsh9152;2104257 said:


> theres no replacement for displacement!


I agree but My 6.8 gasser wont pass a gas station.

Hey MajorDave great job on the rebuild


----------



## mwalsh9152

for a daily driver, a 6.8 or a 460 will bankrupt you, but Id much rather have one of those options in my dedicated work truck!


----------



## weareweird69

fordmann1;2102593 said:


> Weare Thank you for the reply. All I can say is WOW.
> 
> It was a lot simpler dropping a 460 in my 78. 460 rad and shroud, rear sump pan/pickup, L&L motor mounts. Some van manifolds and a dual exhaust.
> 
> I just picked up a 97 F350 parts truck that had a 460 but the motor, trans and transfer case were already gone but from reading your post 96 should stay with 96. You really caught a break with the parts for your swap.
> 
> I will hang onto this information in the event I find a donor truck in the future.
> 
> Again my thanks.


96 and 97 are the same so to speak, so that is good you have all the stuff. you'll be able to use just about any 460, and transmission. AS LONG AS it has the correct solenoid pack inside it.



kawasaki guy;2103837 said:


> Whats so bad about the 351? Never had any issues with mine, and it pulls OK. Not saying it is the best engine on earth, but it is not that bad.
> 
> And truck looks nice! Ever finish the interior?


I haven't had ANY luck with them. the 351 that was in the 96 was beyond dead. Overheated, ran terrible, no power, just overall BAD. The 351 in my Lightning... I killed 2 of them. lol Not, like, they sucked. They weren't usable when they came out. lol

I did finish 98% of the interior. I need to get it all cleaned up, its dusty and dirty from doing exterior work.

I need to get some new photos of it!

And thank you!



mwalsh9152;2104745 said:


> for a daily driver, a 6.8 or a 460 will bankrupt you, but Id much rather have one of those options in my dedicated work truck!


Agreed. The 460 does better on fuel mileage than the 351. Figure that out...

But id still rather DD my PSD!


----------



## weareweird69

I forgot to add that new headlights are coming for the dump truck. Whenever they get here, I will snap some photos of them.


----------



## Wrench Turner

Hey there. Loved watching your project. I have a similar truck. I just ran into a guy that had a full quigley 4x4 that he wants to sell. 
Do you still have one set of those Alcoa wheels? Seams like you had way more that 6 at one time lol I'd be interested in buying them if you want to sell or if not where did you get yours? Thanks


----------



## weareweird69

Better snatch that truck up fast! 

I've sold all my other ones. I have the 4 on the truck and 2 spares. 

You can only find them used. They aren't produced any longer


----------



## Wrench Turner

He has a spare truck with a 460 in it AND a Quigley 4x4 swap. The 460 truck has a pto driven mason dump on it that I want. So I might have some spare F-superduty parts if anyone needs them.

What are the wheels called. 16x6 Alcoa's?


----------



## weareweird69

Never hurts to have extras. And Alcoa made them. I can't recall the part number on the. But they are 16x6 Classic. 10x7.25 bolt pattern


----------



## kawasaki guy

weareweird69;2110423 said:


> I haven't had ANY luck with them. the 351 that was in the 96 was beyond dead. Overheated, ran terrible, no power, just overall BAD. The 351 in my Lightning... I killed 2 of them. lol Not, like, they sucked. They weren't usable when they came out. lol


I have had the exact opposite experience. Must be lucky. 173k miles, and no issues like that.

Seeing you have restored quite a few of the trucks, do you know where I could get a leveling kit for my 97 F250HD 2wd? Can't find one online for a 2wd. Had a shop quote me $300 for the kit only, but not sure if it is really for my truck. (Said it is fits 91-03 2wd F250 in the computer, but I thought the 98+ models were different)


----------



## weareweird69

kawasaki guy;2120308 said:


> I have had the exact opposite experience. Must be lucky. 173k miles, and no issues like that.
> 
> Seeing you have restored quite a few of the trucks, do you know where I could get a leveling kit for my 97 F250HD 2wd? Can't find one online for a 2wd. Had a shop quote me $300 for the kit only, but not sure if it is really for my truck. (Said it is fits 91-03 2wd F250 in the computer, but I thought the 98+ models were different)


Call up complete performance in jasper Texas. They can help you out


----------



## weareweird69

Well, I think I am going to change the mirror setup on the truck. Something a little more fancy haha


----------



## weareweird69

The new mirrors will be here Friday... Photos then.

I also got new headlights for the truck as well! The "Crystal" ones just didn't cut it for me.










They should look and perform well. I really need to get this turd on the road!


----------



## weareweird69

I forgot!

I got these a few weeks ago.


























Couldn't find a NICE original fender badge, so this was the next best thing. I have to clean them up, paint them, and polish the faces to look original.


----------



## thelettuceman

I see all of the parts. Where is the truck?


----------



## weareweird69

The same place it has been! lol


----------



## weareweird69

More Parts!

Went yarding today and came out with the following...


























I LOVE Boston Speakers. It sucks they quit making them for automobiles. But, now I have awesome speakers for the dump!


----------



## weareweird69

Hey, Progress photos!










Old Headlights


















New Headlights Low Beam


----------



## weareweird69

MUCH better, the output is MUCH better, and these will last a LOT longer.

Will have more new stuff this weekend hopefully.


----------



## thelettuceman

Truck is lookin' great. Can you give me the Ford part number for the hood prop in post # 815


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman;2129083 said:


> Truck is lookin' great. Can you give me the Ford part number for the hood prop in post # 815


Lowe's stocks them!


----------



## peteo1

What kind of headlights are those? They look extremely bright


----------



## weareweird69

They are retro fit projectors. I currently have three sets of this projector in different vehicles. A guy I know in California takes an aftermarket housing. Splits it open. And installs the projector in the housing. Then seals it back up. You run HID lights in it. Don't blind anyone. And get amazing light output. Hands down the best way to get the most light without blinding anyone else or yourself.


----------



## weareweird69

Finally got the mirror courtesy / back up lights done. Need to get some other little parts to finish wiring them up internally.


----------



## kawasaki guy

weareweird69;2129100 said:


> Lowe's stocks them!


Stock spring things wear out?

Looks like a useable truck again. Wish I had a dump truck.


----------



## weareweird69

Can't use the springs on a fiberglass hood. I never got a prop rod. And haven't gotten the strut kit yet lol

Back to work. 12 hour days


----------



## weareweird69

So, I went and did a thing.


























































Full 4x4 swap for my dump! This truck is dead. Low miles, but hammered into the ground sadly.


----------



## thelettuceman

How do you know that all the 4 X 4 "stuff" works?


----------



## weareweird69

It was tested lol. The transfer case is junk. But what I need off it is good


----------



## thelettuceman

There is a bag of cement mix that came with the truck. I saw that in one of the pictures you posted. How is that being used in the 4 x 4 conversion? I am not saying that you might get stuck in it or anything


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman;2137401 said:


> There is a bag of cement mix that came with the truck. I saw that in one of the pictures you posted. How is that being used in the 4 x 4 conversion? I am not saying that you might get stuck in it or anything


Throw it at the naysayers.

Got the truck unloaded and put somewhere out of the way.


































Now, granted, the F-SD Doesn't have an engine... But it sits about the same height as my F350...


----------



## fordmann1

Good score...Have any use for the hood or doors/mirrors?


----------



## weareweird69

Hood is beat up and rusty. The doors are the same way. Mirror head is stiff on the drivers side, and cracked on the passenger. But no, I have ZERO use for them. If you're interested in all that stuff. Make me an offer!


----------



## dieseld

weareweird69;2134152 said:


> Finally got the mirror courtesy / back up lights done. Need to get some other little parts to finish wiring them up internally.


Did I miss this? When did you switch out to 2015.5 towing mirrors?


----------



## thelettuceman

Can't wait for what's to come !!!!


----------



## weareweird69

dieseld;2137476 said:


> Did I miss this? When did you switch out to 2015.5 towing mirrors?


Haha. This is recent. I'm still in the process. I have to finish wiring them up. And working 6 days a week puts a damper on progress. But not parts coming in. Haha


----------



## linckeil

that's a nice score. what front axle is in that superduty? looks like a 10 lug dana 70? and it appears to have kingpins instead of the weaker ball joints as found on the F350 dana 60's since 1992. 

did you buy it just for the front end to put in the other truck?


----------



## weareweird69

linckeil;2137620 said:


> that's a nice score. what front axle is in that superduty? looks like a 10 lug dana 70? and it appears to have kingpins instead of the weaker ball joints as found on the F350 dana 60's since 1992.
> 
> did you buy it just for the front end to put in the other truck?


Thanks! Yeah I bought it for the 4x4. And vin number for parts. Not swapping vins just needed it to get parts.

It is a Dana 70 yes. And also king pin. It's stout

But yes it's going to give its parts to my dump


----------



## fordmann1

Thanks for the inventory of the hood & doors. I have a bucket truck I'm trying to keep alive, you know the drill. I looked for a PM option to shoot you an offer but couldn't bring up the option with my account??
Best way to reach you?
Thanks.


----------



## weareweird69

fordmann1;2137745 said:


> Thanks for the inventory of the hood & doors. I have a bucket truck I'm trying to keep alive, you know the drill. I looked for a PM option to shoot you an offer but couldn't bring up the option with my account??
> Best way to reach you?
> Thanks.


Shoot me an email: [email protected]


----------



## fordmann1

Email to you.
Thanks


----------



## Flyboy77

I have the same mirrors on my 96 F350 as those on your blue F350. Since I've added a flatbed, about 1/3 or more of my view has been cutoff. What do you recommend as the easiest & cheapest solution for a mirror change that looks ok? I have limited metal fab skills and a welder. And what would be your suggestion if I wanted heated mirrors?

I saw the ones you did, but it seemed like you weren't happy with them, and you've now bought new ones.

Lovin' this thread!! Thanks!


----------



## linckeil

Flyboy77;2138012 said:


> I have the same mirrors on my 96 F350 as those on your blue F350. Since I've added a flatbed, about 1/3 or more of my view has been cutoff. What do you recommend as the easiest & cheapest solution for a mirror change that looks ok? I have limited metal fab skills and a welder. And what would be your suggestion if I wanted heated mirrors?
> 
> I saw the ones you did, but it seemed like you weren't happy with them, and you've now bought new ones.
> 
> Lovin' this thread!! Thanks!


easiest, cheapest, and good visibility is the stock ford non-power mirrors. they are everywhere and can be found for real cheap. although something would have to be done with your old mirror mounting holes - or maybe they use the same upper holes as the mirrors I picture? not sure on that one....

obviously not heated, but I've never had a need for heated mirrors and could see a re-freeze causing more issues than anything else - but can't speak from experience there.


----------



## Flyboy77

I actually had a picture of your truck saved and was looking at those. I'm the only driver and don't move my mirrors that often. So those are doable.

How do you remove your connections in the summer, did you add some connectors? Mine are hard wired and leave the light bars on, but I'd rather go without the plow lights for my conventional setup in the summer if I added some connectors, maybe under the hood out of the elements.


----------



## weareweird69

Flyboy77;2138012 said:


> I have the same mirrors on my 96 F350 as those on your blue F350. Since I've added a flatbed, about 1/3 or more of my view has been cutoff. What do you recommend as the easiest & cheapest solution for a mirror change that looks ok? I have limited metal fab skills and a welder. And what would be your suggestion if I wanted heated mirrors?
> 
> I saw the ones you did, but it seemed like you weren't happy with them, and you've now bought new ones.
> 
> Lovin' this thread!! Thanks!


Honestly, I don't have a good answer. The mirrors pictured below are a little better, but they don't use the same holes as your current mirrors.

I was happy with them, but I wanted more features lol

Thank you!



linckeil;2138019 said:


> easiest, cheapest, and good visibility is the stock ford non-power mirrors. they are everywhere and can be found for real cheap. although something would have to be done with your old mirror mounting holes - or maybe they use the same upper holes as the mirrors I picture? not sure on that one....
> 
> obviously not heated, but I've never had a need for heated mirrors and could see a re-freeze causing more issues than anything else - but can't speak from experience there.


Problem with that is, they don't use the same holes in the door to mount. ONE hole you can use I think.



Flyboy77;2138035 said:


> I actually had a picture of your truck saved and was looking at those. I'm the only driver and don't move my mirrors that often. So those are doable.
> 
> How do you remove your connections in the summer, did you add some connectors? Mine are hard wired and leave the light bars on, but I'd rather go without the plow lights for my conventional setup in the summer if I added some connectors, maybe under the hood out of the elements.


Not following you here.


----------



## weareweird69

Had some free time today. So I gutted the Quigley truck for the most part.









Trying to get it to where I can save whats good, scrap whats junk, and start tearing down the frame.


----------



## Flyboy77

weareweird69;2138648 said:


> Originally Posted by Flyboy77 View Post
> I actually had a picture of your (linckiel's) truck saved and was looking at those (mirrors). I'm the only driver and don't move my mirrors that often. So those are doable.
> 
> How do you remove your connections in the summer, did you add some connectors? Mine are hard wired and leave the light bars on, but I'd rather go without the plow lights for my conventional setup in the summer if I added some connectors, maybe under the hood out of the elements.


WeAreWeird, I was replying to linckiel about his mirrors without quoting him or stating what I was talking about. 
Then the picture of his truck in summer mode spawned a new question. Of course, my question landed on the new page so made even less sense. He converted his unimount to a conventional Western and I was asking how he removes his plow stuff (pump and lights) for the summer.


----------



## weareweird69

Ah. Okay. I was lost haha


----------



## weareweird69

Had some time to mess with the mirrors some more.

Got them on the truck, leveled, wires ran inside, and all tested. Need to hook them all up though. Power movement is hooked up and working, and so is the heat, but that is because the old mirrors used the same stuff so It was already in there.


























Hoping to have the wiring totally completed by Monday.

These new mirrors are a little bigger, and are a little more awkward than the older style. Not sure if its because the puddle mirror is larger and wider, or what. It doesn't seem like they extend out AS FAR as the old ones did.


----------



## dieseld

they do not extend as far out, but it has not been an issue on my GMCs. What happened to the nice wheels?


----------



## weareweird69

dieseld;2140514 said:


> they do not extend as far out, but it has not been an issue on my GMCs. What happened to the nice wheels?


They are in my basement. They don't need to be out in the weather just getting beat on as the truck sits.


----------



## Flyboy77

So is that the light output from those 2 led reverse lights in the mirror or is that a camera flash?!? That looks awesome!


----------



## weareweird69

That's the LED diodes. Not a camera flash lol


----------



## weareweird69

So, I had time today to finish hooking up the mirrors. They are fully wired in, and functional. Left my dremel at home so I couldn't finish the mirror hinge caps and install them.

Marker lights

















Hazards/Turn Signals

















Courtesy Lamps

















The Courtesy lamps are on in this photo, you can not see them inside the truck.

















Also put a switch plate in, mimics the same plate thats in the other trucks. And mounted the TS Chip there as well.










I have to head into work tomorrow, may only be a day, but Ill be ordering some small items for this thing in the near future.


----------



## thelettuceman

W/W Those mirrors that you have installed are the same ones on my 2015 Ford F350. A money saving tip>>> A low hanging branch demolished my passenger side mirror. Ford OEM was $700.00 new. I got an aftermarket fake for $100.00 shipped off of ebay. You cannot tell the difference. Keep up the good work !!!


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah, these are aftermarket ones. Slightly less quality, but they work for me.


----------



## weareweird69

Finally got the mirror hinge caps on.










So they are 100% ON.


----------



## alldayrj

Any progress this summer?


----------



## weareweird69

None. Sadly. I've been working 58+ hours a week not including 2 hours of commute time a day. 

I've been spending a lot of time fixing the daily drivers for me and the wife. I'm hoping to be able to do the little odds and ends this winter. The truck is mostly done. Still needs the injectors swapped out and such.


----------



## weareweird69

The F250 needed tires. All new shocks. Something up with the transfer case, Been battling a low pressure gauge issue. Planning vacation in the winter time. 

I've been tearing the Quigley truck down and selling parts off it that I don't need. I also picked up a new project to work on. I'll post some photos in a bit


----------



## weareweird69

Drug this home. Its to take winter duties of the Silver F250 after some major re-workings...










Its a 1996 F250. Supercab, Short Bed, 4x4. 460/Automatic. The interior is SUPER clean.










But in reality, it should be REALLY clean. Considering it has 98,000 miles on it.

But it was a plow truck, and never washed underneath. So its like potato chips...

But it has a full western ultra-mount setup on it, minus the controller, and POWER/Ground wires for the plow motor.

The plans for this after I finish this dump, and my garage....

05+ Axle swap, and a 7.3 PSD swap. Then Ill redo the body a little...

Ill likely sell the Ultra-mount setup off this truck if anyone is interested in it. It has a 4 port Iso module.

Then the 95 F250 got treads and shocks.



















But, Other than that, and the misc little things that go wrong when you drive 700 miles a week. I haven't even had time to do anything enjoyable lol

Like I said before, hopefully I can get to finishing it this winter, and get it on the road for next spring and get some use out of it.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Your trucks look great. Wish I had the room, extra funds, and use for a second OBS Ford.


----------



## weareweird69

Always have a need for more!!!


----------



## kawasaki guy

You can't find any good reasonably priced Ford trucks for sale here. Took months to find my f250hd last year. Everything here is run into the ground, has major issues, and overpriced.

Need to have the rust about the wheels on the bed fixed though. Starting to get a small hole on each side like all of the old Fords, and want to keep it looking nice.


----------



## thesnowman269

weareweird69 said:


> Drug this home. Its to take winter duties of the Silver F250 after some major re-workings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a 1996 F250. Supercab, Short Bed, 4x4. 460/Automatic. The interior is SUPER clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in reality, it should be REALLY clean. Considering it has 98,000 miles on it.
> 
> But it was a plow truck, and never washed underneath. So its like potato chips...
> 
> But it has a full western ultra-mount setup on it, minus the controller, and POWER/Ground wires for the plow motor.
> 
> The plans for this after I finish this dump, and my garage....
> 
> 05+ Axle swap, and a 7.3 PSD swap. Then Ill redo the body a little...
> 
> Ill likely sell the Ultra-mount setup off this truck if anyone is interested in it. It has a 4 port Iso module.
> 
> Then the 95 F250 got treads and shocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Other than that, and the misc little things that go wrong when you drive 700 miles a week. I haven't even had time to do anything enjoyable lol
> 
> Like I said before, hopefully I can get to finishing it this winter, and get it on the road for next spring and get some use out of it.


I sent you a text. Hope it's still the same number but I am interested in the ultra mount set up


----------



## weareweird69

kawasaki guy said:


> You can't find any good reasonably priced Ford trucks for sale here. Took months to find my f250hd last year. Everything here is run into the ground, has major issues, and overpriced.
> 
> Need to have the rust about the wheels on the bed fixed though. Starting to get a small hole on each side like all of the old Fords, and want to keep it looking nice.


They are HARD to find. And usually people want an arm and a leg for them.

As for the bed, get it now before it blows up. They don't take long to get out of hand in a hurry!



thesnowman269 said:


> I sent you a text. Hope it's still the same number but I am interested in the ultra mount set up


I got it, and I sent you some photos of it all.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Really small section. Might just be a bondo fix. Will have to find a good body shop.


----------



## CRE1992

Keep up the good work. I saw your build and decided to get a 1995 f350 powerstroke 4x4 with 106000 miles and a 1993 super duty idi with a perfect frame and 60,000 original miles. Unfortunately I don't have time to do the swap. If you might be interested on taking on another challenge let me know!


----------



## weareweird69

kawasaki guy said:


> Really small section. Might just be a bondo fix. Will have to find a good body shop.


Eh, Bondo is a bandaid.



CRE1992 said:


> Keep up the good work. I saw your build and decided to get a 1995 f350 powerstroke 4x4 with 106000 miles and a 1993 super duty idi with a perfect frame and 60,000 original miles. Unfortunately I don't have time to do the swap. If you might be interested on taking on another challenge let me know!


I have no need for anymore projects LOL But I appreciate it.


----------



## weareweird69

Well. I picked up more parts for this truck last weekend. Managed to get a whole engine driven PTO setup with lines and valves and dump cylinder. Now I can ditch the electric pump and get a faster bed!


----------



## weareweird69

Got some photos of the setup.


----------



## weareweird69

I finally moved the truck with all the hydraulics on it to the garage I do all my work at. I am going to try and cut it up tomorrow.

I also got a new windshield put in the dump, and got the windshield trim installed. It needs a little buffing, but it'll shine up.

The old windshield was sealed at the top, and that was it. Thankfully it was the top.


----------



## Flyboy77

How many whole chassis (es) have gone through your hands? You've shown quite a few just for this project! 
Or maybe how many chassis remnants have you taken to the scrap/junk yard?

So I guess no more bench and that box becomes your center console?


----------



## weareweird69

Flyboy77 said:


> How many whole chassis (es) have gone through your hands? You've shown quite a few just for this project!
> Or maybe how many chassis remnants have you taken to the scrap/junk yard?
> 
> So I guess no more bench and that box becomes your center console?


Uh. For this project. Three trucks made one lol

These last two will make three frames that have gone to scrap

I am not going to use the metal console. I don't need it. I'm going to make my own setup to hold the single lever near the seat bottoms.


----------



## weareweird69

I was mistaken. 4 trucks will have seen the scrap yard after being here lol


----------



## weareweird69

I got the Quigley Truck all cut up finally.



















Ordered a new E-Brake cable, and Axle Vent tube for it as well.










And I cut up the F350 that had the central Hydraulics on it finally too.










I am going to work on getting the Black/Silver truck torn down so I can get some of the southern parts put on it and off the ground. Then Ill be working on refurbishing the Dana 70 front axle for the dump truck... It will then go in the truck, and Ill start mocking up all the brackets, and doing the modifications to accept the Quigley conversion.

The silver 95 decided to eat the oil cooler last week, and it needs new battery cables, so thats first on the list.

The Blue 96 needed a rear driveshaft, and a new starter wire last week too.

Too much going on!


----------



## wjamesm

Hello . I found your thread on your f-Superduty build and was quite impressed with it . I am in the process of building a 95 PSD F-Superduty 4x4 from my 1994 Quigly 4x4 IDI F-Superduty . I have a question about the central hydraulic pump on the F-350 you posted a pic of . http://www.nloc.net/photopost/data/2696/Engine_Mount.jpg Do you still have the bracket of pics of it . I need to mount my pump on the PSD and am having a difficult time of finding any pics of how it's done or brackets for sale . Thanks Bill


----------



## weareweird69

I can get some. Yeah. It's currently sitting in my garage somewhere.

I believe you can still buy this mount.


----------



## wjamesm

That would be great , Thanks , Who is the manufacture of the mount ? Are you interested in possibly selling the mount ?


----------



## weareweird69

Not selling it. I need it. I believe Muncie made it


----------



## weareweird69

No updates as of right now. Planning on getting the front axle sandblasted, and painted before it goes under the truck. I have a TON of little things to do to it before its ready, but Ive been working steady, and paying off bills, and trying to remedy issues with other trucks, and my house. It should be done, and on the road for next summer. Hopefully.


----------



## kawasaki guy

weareweird69 said:


> No updates as of right now. Planning on getting the front axle sandblasted, and painted before it goes under the truck. I have a TON of little things to do to it before its ready, but Ive been working steady, and paying off bills, and trying to remedy issues with other trucks, and my house. It should be done, and on the road for next summer. Hopefully.


Is worth the time, no decent OBS Fords left.

Do my F250 next? :laugh:


----------



## weareweird69

Ive got TWO F250's to do next... LOL Both OBS'

So, an actual update on the F-SD....

Got a weekend to work on stuff finally, transition from night shift to day shift gave me 3 days off in a row!

Got the front axle stripped down a little, wanted to leave it mostly whole to keep the internals safe.










And.... AFTER.


















Had it sand blasted, and put in primer. I am going to replace all the brake rotors, and calipers. Universal joints, and all the steering. I may replace the king pins as well. Not sure yet because Im sure they are still in good working order, but I don't know their actual condition.

Trying to get everything lined up so I can get working on it when lay off hits. Im trying to get it done so I can get the Supercab Short bed truck on its way to whole. Get the engine and transmission in, along with the driveshafts, and get a body on it. At that point I can start assembling the interior, and possibly get it to where it can start and drive under its own power. Because pushing a rolling frame around SUCKS.


----------



## thelettuceman

I am glad to see you are still alive and kickin' ........
Remember This:
Rust Never Sleeps:laugh:


----------



## weareweird69

That's the damn truth too lol

Yeah I've been doing 50-60 hour weeks since mid march. Still going at it too


----------



## weareweird69

So, I MADE time to work on this front axle.

Started to remove the steering, and lock out hubs. Only to find out they used the old style HEX spindle nuts.... So I had to order that socket.










But, Found that the lock out hubs are trash, and started to eat themselves.


















Also found the tag on the diff, cleaned it, and reinstalled it.










I did find out that the differential holds a tiny bit over 3 whole quarts of oil. Which was surprising.

Ive got all the new steering here, just need to get it cleaned, and painted. Once the socket gets here, I can tear the hubs and rotors off, get new bearings, and U-Joints. Then also inspect the King Pins to see if they are in good shape. Clean all the parts, and re-install them. Im hoping to get this under the truck fairly quick. But I need to find spring bushings for the front leaf springs. I have two options to choose from, and neither of them make sense to me lol


----------



## weareweird69

Got the new universal joint in the passenger side axle shaft, along with new bearings, and new rotor.










Slowly working on it. Planning on having this truck DONE this winter.


----------



## weareweird69

Got the other side done.










Not without some mishaps.









So, luckily I had some connections, and found a good used one that was actually in better shape than the one I screwed up. ha!

Also had to replace the 6 pinion mounting nuts since they were pretty rusted.

So, All new bearings, new Spicer universals, new rotors, new grease. I have new Ford 3 bolt lock out hubs coming for it.

Leaf Spring bushings should be here this week, the steering is getting machined, and should hopefully be done this week.

I also put a new seal in the transfer case/E-brake mount housing.

Once the axle goes in, I have a few holes to drill, and then I need to have the rear driveshaft shortened, and it'll be 4x4!

Not to mention the shifter linkage for the 4x4 needs done too... ugh.


----------



## thelettuceman

Once Again:
Very Nice Work. I always enjoy your builds


----------



## weareweird69

I believe you're the only person following this anymore.

Appreciate the input!


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Drug this home. Its to take winter duties of the Silver F250 after some major re-workings...


This Black/Silver truck currently looks like this...










So, that took up all my time last winter. It should be mobile under its own power this winter I HOPE!

The Leaf Spring bushings will be here tomorrow, and the new hubs will be here tomorrow as well. If I have Saturday off, I will be doing those items. Im going to attempt to get some paint on the axle this weekend as well.


----------



## thelettuceman

I am not the only one following. The problem with you is this:
You are not sharing any parts, just wisdom. No one can rebuild any OBS Fords. You have all the parts:laughing:


----------



## weareweird69

I do have a hoarding problem.... LOL


----------



## Sawboy

weareweird69 said:


> I believe you're the only person following this anymore.
> 
> Appreciate the input!


Nope


----------



## Randall Ave

Sawboy said:


> Nope


Others are lurking.


----------



## weareweird69

Lurkers. Gotta love them. Glad this project still interests some!


----------



## BUFF




----------



## scottr

I remember those days  Looking nice, keep up the good work.


----------



## weareweird69

scottr said:


> View attachment 174461
> I remember those days  Looking nice, keep up the good work.


That's a small block frame, with tons of modifications lol

Yeah tons of fun to do one of these. Just hope I remember how to put it together lol

Thanks!


----------



## scottr

I'm just a little guy :weightlifter: 
Looks like you've rounded 2nd and heading home, re-assembly will go fast. And all the parts are clean and nice to work with, makes it much more enjoyable.


----------



## weareweird69

It'll go slow. I always run into issues. Lol


----------



## weareweird69

Had some parts show up today.

Against my better judgement, I purchased Poly Leaf Spring bushings. Only because I couldn't justify 200 dollars for decent rubber ones since I don't know the condition of the Leaf Springs I am installing in the truck. After I get them in, and settled, that will tell me what I need to do. Be it, new springs, re-arch, or something else.










The Hubs on the 70 are junk. One decided to grenade itself internally, and I don't like the way the Warns look, premium ones, or standard, so that kept me from spending the 200+ on buying a set of those.

I had a friend that had a nice set of the 3 bolt Ford ones, just like whats on my 96 F350. I like them, they take a beating, and they turn easily. So I opted to go that route.










And, since the chrome caps are kinda beat up, I mean, they are from 1997....

I found TWO new ones on the old inter webs. Im glad I keep a list of 97 and older part numbers hanging around. One was a kit, with all the lock rings, and internal hub, and one was just a cap. The Cap will be here next week sometime. These will likely go on the shelf for now.










The steering is also complete, but I haven't picked it up yet. Hopefully I will have some more progress by next week.


----------



## scottr

:clappingurdy


----------



## thelettuceman

The steering is also complete, but I haven't picked it up yet.

Don't pick it up. Make this a self driving vehicle. :hammerhead:


----------



## weareweird69

I really don't think self driving vehicles are safe. People need to stop with the artificial intelligence lol


----------



## thelettuceman

You are correct. I have artificial intelligence and I am not safe. I am out on a weekend pass to harass this thread:hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## BUFF

weareweird69 said:


> Had some parts show up today.
> 
> Against my better judgement, I purchased Poly Leaf Spring bushings. Only because I couldn't justify 200 dollars for decent rubber ones since I don't know the condition of the Leaf Springs I am installing in the truck. After I get them in, and settled, that will tell me what I need to do. Be it, new springs, re-arch, or something else.


Why they dislike for Polyurethane bushings?
I've replacing rubber bushings with Polyurethane bushings since the early '80's. Rubber bushings dry out and crack out west.


----------



## weareweird69

The poly can't take the abuse. I've destroyed a lot of poly bushings. Including body mounts. They crack and break apart. They make them too hard


----------



## BUFF

I've always had good luck with Energy Suspension bushings on several vehicles and have had no cracking or complete failures.


----------



## scottr

X2 on energy susp. Brand, have had good luck. I borrowed some black colored ones from a buddy for a job and they didnt last, like your saying. Don't know the brand, (not that color dictates quality)


----------



## weareweird69

The energy suspension is what I've used.


----------



## BUFF

weareweird69 said:


> The energy suspension is what I've used.


Could be all the salt used on the roads back there.


----------



## weareweird69

Lightning doesn't know what salt is. Lol


----------



## BUFF

Still think it has to do with the environment you live in.
I have a '97 F-350 that I but Energy Sus Red polyurethane in to replace the rubber aboott 6hrs and they're not showing any wear or signs of wear or cracking. My K5 Blazer doesn't have the miles or time on it as my F-350 does and same can be said.


----------



## weareweird69

It may, but Ive never been impressed with it, so I try to avoid it.

Anyway,

I got some paint on the axle yesterday, and started installing my "new" hubs.










I had a heck of a time getting the old snap ring out when I was disassembling the lock out hubs for the first time, and now I can't get the snap ring back in. In the new, or old hubs, with the new or old snap ring. Guess I need to make a phone call and see if I am supposed to use something special or different to hold these lock outs in. These all use the solid metal snap ring. I am curious if the newer style spiral snap ring would work better. I bent the one snap ring pretty bad trying to get it in. Feels like the hub is bottoming out somewhere, but I don't know where.


----------



## weareweird69

Well, the spiral retaining ring did the trick. I found a warn rebuild kit that I purchased well over 10 years ago for my F250. I used just the O-ring's out of it way back when. It still had the stub snap rings, and spiral retaining rings.

Still sucked to get them in, but they are in. I also got all of the steering installed, and the steering stabilizer as well.










Getting there, hopefully I can get the leaf springs cleaned up quickly, and get this turd under the truck.


----------



## weareweird69

Got the leaf springs and U-Bolt plates sand blasted today. No photos, because I forgot. Thankfully I had spare bump stops here, because the original ones quigley installed needed to come off, and those came off with torches.

Also picked up new U-bolts for it. Tomorrow is scrap day for me, so I am going to try and clean up around here. Thursday is a holiday, and I should be back to work on this Friday. Hoping to have the leaf springs, painted with new bushings installed. Also get everything else painted. I may go ahead and bolt the leaf springs to the axle, and put a set of wheels on it. That way I can roll it under the truck quick.


----------



## weareweird69

Hopefully it ends up under the truck on Thursday...

Leaf Springs cleaned, painted, with new bushings installed. U-Bolt plates, cleaned, painted, new bump stops installed. New U-Bolts installed. Put a set of roller tires on it for now.


----------



## weareweird69

Yesterday was the day of the axle swap. Have some photos to share.

I also picked up an adjustable track bar for it, since the OEM one was pretty rough. Just waiting on the 9/16" Inserts so I can bolt it up.









Got the truck in the garage, and the axle out of the bed.









About an hour and half later, I had the old Monobeam out. Everything unbolted rather easily. Had to heat up one leaf spring nut to get it to break free. The Torque spec on the leaf springs is astronomical from my memory.









Removed the OE track bar bracket, and bump stops. Loosened up the power steering cooler, and cleaned the crossmember. I was in shock to see it this shiny under all the grime. I had to make templates, and trim the front of the crossmember, so I wanted to clean the grime off it so I didn't start any fires. Then I had to drill the holes for the track bar mount on the back of the crossmember.









A friend of mine stopped over and gave me a hand rolling the axle under the truck, and getting it lined up.









Also took the opportunity while I had all the free space to paint the froward part of the frame rails.









So, After about 8 hours of work. I wasn't rushing myself, did a lot of it by myself. Had to get lunch, pick up my wife, and make a parts run or two in there as well, it was sitting on its own weight again.


















I made some measurements from the fender to the ground running through the axle centerline.

The before measurement was 37" on the passenger side, and 37.5" on the driver side.

The after measurement was 39.25" on the passenger side, and 40.5" on the driver side.

The springs have been unloaded for 2 years. So I am assuming they will settle down an inch after having weight on them.

The truck sits nicely though I think, its PRETTY close to level. If the springs settle like I am hoping, it'll sit perfect.

Next week is time to mess with transfer case install. And modify another crossmember.


----------



## thesnowman269

Glad to see this truck coming together. A lot of work you’ve put into it. But what are you going to do with it Once it’s all done?? To much time and effort to see it get abused by plowing.


----------



## weareweird69

When I first started this project. I used to plow snow actively during the winter. In the past two years, I've pretty much given it up. No money to be made in it with all the insurance requirements and people who low ball prices so badly. So this truck will just go to hauling. But since I started the thread here. I'll continue to update it. I still have my F350 with a plow that I just do odds and ends with. Personal stuff mostly.


----------



## weareweird69

Some more updates, and photos for whomever may still be interested.

Took some photos of it outside the other day.


























Got some more stuff in the mail... NOS Ford shifter linkage.









Still had to go junkyard surfing and find the rest of the linkage, and mounting bolts. Nothing a sawzall couldn't find haha

I had to get this plate...









Off of the floor, which turned out to be glued on with some serious stuff. It took a while to get that off.










But, after that, I got the linkage all mounted up.









Then got the shifter boot, and lever installed.









Much better than the Quigley option, which was cut a random hole in the plate, and use their own lever and knob and boot on the floor. Looked like garbage in my opinion.

Also, I have some comparison photos of the OLD track bar, and the NEW fabricated one. I am still waiting on the bushings for the track bar to arrive so I can install it. The new one is adjustable.

















In my experience, the replacement track bar bushings don't fit, and require modifications to fit the original track bar. PLUS, the original one looked pretty rough, so I was going to replace it anyway.

In other news, the driveshafts are at the driveline shop getting rebuilt, and sized accordingly for the rear. Hopefully those are done tomorrow. Wanting to have the 4x4 working 100% by the end of the week.


----------



## BUFF

Making some good progress....Thumbs Up
I kind of find it hard to believe you don't know someone with a lathe that can turn some sleeves for the Trac-bar.


----------



## thelettuceman

Do the drive shafts need to be trued or balanced or will you find out after installation?


----------



## BUFF

thelettuceman said:


> Do the drive shafts need to be trued or balanced or will you find out after installation?


Driveline shop should take care of that when building / rebuilding all driveshaft's.


----------



## thelettuceman

Buff
Thank You for info.


----------



## BUFF

Thumbs Up


----------



## dieseld

Awesome. love it.


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah, the driveline shop will balance the shafts after installing new U-joints.



BUFF said:


> Making some good progress....Thumbs Up
> I kind of find it hard to believe you don't know someone with a lathe that can turn some sleeves for the Trac-bar.


Finally! lol Im sure I could find someone, but the bar needed replaced so I went all out. lol



dieseld said:


> Awesome. love it.


Thanks! Glad you're enjoying the progression.


----------



## weareweird69

Well... I can finally get back to this project. The F350 decided to hate the spark plugs that were in it and ejected one driving down the road on the first 6" snow of the year.


















Thought I was going to have to pull the head, but thankfully I got them all out.

I also picked up the rear driveshaft for the dump today, along with the rear drive shaft for the other 96 F250 I am building.

Tomorrow, I will be modifying the crossmember to clear the parking brake.


----------



## BUFF

Bet that made an interesting pop.....


----------



## weareweird69

Oh yeah. It was an interesting noise for sure.


----------



## BUFF

So it looks like the plug rusted at the end and weakening them and was the reason behind them blowing out.
I have a '97 with a 460 and never heard of a 460 popping plugs.


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah. The collar that holds the core in rusted through. That collar is also part of the hex to install and remove them... bad thing is. These plugs are about 3 years old. With about 5,000 miles on them if I had to guess.


----------



## BUFF

Wow.... Yhe plugs in my f350 have been in for about 7 years and not at all rusted, not even surface rust. It’s only got 75k miles on it.


----------



## weareweird69

Pretty sure it had something to do with someone making a large hole in the inner fender some years ago.


----------



## BUFF

That'll do it.


----------



## weareweird69

Finally got this in today. Might be able to get something done. Unlikely though with the late start


----------



## weareweird69

Got a late start, but I got the truck in, and got the crossmember heated up and flattened out where the tank would go if the tank used that crossmember. It needed to be flat so I could use the braces I fabricated. Instead of welding a piece of flat steel into the crossmember poorly.

Took a piece of square stock, and cut it to the appropriate lengths and bent it into shape.









Then, welded it all together so it was true. Drilled holes in the ends, and welded sleeves into it so I can bolt it to the crossmember. 









After I bolt it in, I will cut out the section of crossmember that will need to be removed. And add any additional bracing that is needed. But I doubt it'll need anything.

This is how Quigley did theirs.









As you can see, it rotted, badly.... They cut the crossmember, and welded in the shaped piece of flat steel. It created a double wall, which rotted the crossmember badly. I feel that my square tube will be just as strong.


----------



## BUFF

I was taught long ago when welding anything structural it's best to leave the bead as is, grinding it smooth and making it purdy weakens the welded joint.


----------



## weareweird69

I had originally thought of that. But I had some major heat in the weld. And it'll be right against the cross member. So I won't be able leave the weld sticking out like it was


----------



## thelettuceman

I thought you had Alcoa Aluminum wheels for that truck ???
Nice fabrication


----------



## BUFF

Ah..... I've had a few instances similar to that.
In your case I would have drilled 1/2" plus holes in the sq tube and put plate on the inside of the tube and plug weld the plates to the tube. like this.









It'll give you a real strong joint for those times when space is limited.


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman said:


> I thought you had Alcoa Aluminum wheels for that truck ???
> Nice fabrication


I do. They are in the basement lol

Thank you



BUFF said:


> Ah..... I've had a few instances similar to that.
> In your case I would have drilled 1/2" plus holes in the sq tube and put plate on the inside of the tube and plug weld the plates to the tube. like this.
> View attachment 175721
> 
> 
> It'll give you a real strong joint for those times when space is limited.


Yeah. The crossmember isn't very wide.

I can still do that.... and I may on the exterior. If room permits. I barely have room for the square tube as it is sadly.


----------



## weareweird69

See, alcoa's lol I took them off since the truck was just sitting. No use having the wheels get weathered up and nasty looking. Ive got 10 steel wheels with tires on them that fit this truck, plus the 4 alcoa's with tires, plus 2 more alcoa's without tires.


----------



## thelettuceman

Let me know when you will not be home


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman said:


> Let me know when you will not be home


LOL I am ALWAYS home 

Got the crossmember braced, and cut. I ended up having to redo the one because it was too tall. The crossmember cut looks wavy, but thats because there are indents in the crossmember. The cut is straight, and I had to end up using a torch due to space not being available for the grinder.


















Also got the track bar painted, and installed.









Don't mind the brake line, wasn't my doing.

After installing the track bar, I got the steering wheel all lined up because I had to pull the axle to the passenger side a little.

Tomorrow, I plan on installing the transfer case, and driveshafts. Then I get to modify and install the transfer case cross member.


----------



## weareweird69

Well, the truck is officially four wheel drive!

So, The pictures commence.

Started by taking off the parking brake, and removing the rear drive shaft, then installing the transfer case.










I then discovered, that for some reason, the output shaft of the transfer case was too long by almost an inch. The parking brake would NOT go on all the way because the shaft bottomed out inside the parking brake. I don't have the "original" transfer case that came with my converted truck because it was trash.... I tossed it.

While I pondered on that, I continued moving forward and installed the front driveshaft.


















I went back to the parking brake and did some measuring and figured out that I could remove the inch off the output shaft and still have more than enough splines to engage in the parking brake.


















Now that I had that figured out, I was able to slip the parking brake on totally.

I went ahead and installed the link bar, after painting it of course.









And also installed the short pigtail harness for the 4x4 indicator light that I picked up at the junkyard this morning.

Then it was onto the transfer case crossmember... Pretty simple, drilled three holes, and mounted it.










Then the rear driveshaft went on... Here are some other pictures.










































I moved it outside, and checked out the 4x4 indicator, and hey, it works!









On a side note, the lights I whipped up for the mirrors are stupid bright.

















Well, thats all for today. But it was a lot. The driveshafts are all new, the rear one got a new tube, and the front one got a new piece of the double cardan. Both shafts received spicer u-joints, so they will last a long time for sure.

I just need to get the E-Brake cable routed, and the splash shields on the front axle for the brakes.

I also ordered a turbo rebuild kit, along with a WW2, and new intake plenum boots. Thats next on the list for the truck.


----------



## Sawboy

Simply amazing.


----------



## weareweird69

Its been a long time coming. I can officially say I have a Quigley Converted F-Superduty. And its all "new".


----------



## Sawboy

It’s an awesome looking rig man. I wish I had that kind of talent. Congrats.


----------



## weareweird69

Thank you,

I don't know if I'd call it talent. It's been more of a research project! I'm a firm believer that anyone can do anything as long as they put their mind to it. This truck was a lot of firsts for me. And a lot of trial and error along with lots of problem solving. I had a lot of friends who gave me tips and pointers or performed work for me on the truck behind the scenes when I couldn't or wasn't skilled enough to do the job. Like welding the frame back together, or some of the paint work. I really couldn't have done it without them.


----------



## weareweird69

This cold weather is really messing me up right now.

Dump wasn't having it today, so for the next week, its going to be stupid cold. Im going to try and get some stuff done inside, that doesn't require the truck to be in the shop.

I pulled the 95 7.3 that I had sitting at my place out of its corner, and got it loaded up in the truck to take down and tear apart.










I will be robbing the injectors out of it for the dump, since the ones in it are of unknown miles, and bad condition. Then also tearing it down to a short block, checking it out, bagging it, and placing it in storage if its good. Then stocking all the parts on the shelf.

With only 100K on it, its had enough... Plow truck life...









On a side note, all the parts for the turbo rebuild should be here this week, so I can work on that too. I also need to get the F350 back in the shop for the steps to get put back on, and I need to re-gap the plugs, and check the exhaust for a leak. So, Ive got some stuff to keep me busy until this cold weather passes hopefully. If not, Ill be dragging out the battery charger, and block heater cord. lol


----------



## thesnowman269

Hey that motor looks a little familiar there Garrett.


----------



## weareweird69

As it should lol


----------



## weareweird69

Parts showing up... Waiting on some other things to arrive, and then I have some other items that popped up today as well. Ill be busy lol


----------



## thelettuceman

The pictures in post #945 show what appears to be a rusting muffler. Am I correct ?
Very nice work BTW !!!


----------



## weareweird69

Its not uncommon to see rust on exhaust.... Especially in this crap climate. lol

Thanks!


----------



## thelettuceman

I thought it was about to rust through.... but you would have replaced the muffler .... since you have about 13 extra exhaust systems


----------



## thesnowman269

weareweird69 said:


> As it should lol


This is what the truck that motor came out of looks like now. Quite the restoration


----------



## weareweird69

Wow. That's a far cry from what I imagined it would look like. The driver head was also trashed. Found that out today.


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman said:


> I thought it was about to rust through.... but you would have replaced the muffler .... since you have about 13 extra exhaust systems


Only one sitting here. It's for the other truck. That muffler is new lol


----------



## S-205

I love this thread, that's an awesome rig.
I, too, believe that anyone can do work on their trucks. With simple tools and the internet it's not as hard as a lot of people think. You just have to love to learn!


----------



## weareweird69

S-205 said:


> I love this thread, that's an awesome rig.
> I, too, believe that anyone can do work on their trucks. With simple tools and the internet it's not as hard as a lot of people think. You just have to love to learn!


I am glad you like it! Thank you!

This is true, but you have to WANT it. Ive encountered many people who "want" but have no real "want" enough to try to learn how to do it.

On a side note, I got my new, yes new, emblems in the mail yesterday from Quigley.










Along with the Injector O-ring set.









And, my other turbo rebuild kit got here today as well.










I have a transmission to install tomorrow, and some other things to take care of, and I can start building on this turbo... Lots to do, little time to do it in.


----------



## weareweird69

So, I finally got to tear down the Turbo I had laying around. Only to find out it needed a new turbine wheel, which is only available with the shaft, and costs about $200.










I knew the compressor wheel was bad, so I had planned on replacing that anyway.









BUT, I am not spending 200 bucks on the shaft/turbine wheel, when I have three other turbos to tear into. So, after this cold weather goes away on Monday, I am going to take the engine I picked up this past summer for the 1996 Supercab Short bed Truck...










...and rob the turbo off of it. Since Ill be replacing it with a modified D66 anyway.

Since I put the Cowl hood on the dump, it hasn't had a prop rod to hold the hood up. Which can be a real pain to work with. The Fiberglass hood removes the original hood springs that the steel hood was held up by.

I ordered a gas strut setup for it. I wasn't about to try and hold up the hood with a 2x4 and work under it...


----------



## weareweird69

I got the engine for the 96 F250 moved down to the shop, which has the turbo for the dump ON it.









And got it on the harbor freight stand.









AND, now I am waiting for my impact swivel's to get here so I can remove the turbo.... ugh

But, since the turbo is coming off, I am going to put an E-Fuel setup on it. I picked this up from Irate Diesel. And I would HIGHLY suggest using their setup over any other one on the market. 









I am still waiting for my hood struts, USPS decided to delay everything in Michigan for some reason.


----------



## thelettuceman

LOL
Irate diesel gets a photo shoot on clean carpet... everything else in the garage:laugh:


----------



## weareweird69

LOL, they are too clean and shiny!


----------



## weareweird69

The hood struts finally showed up...









The tools I need to remove the turbo have not...

Which angers me.


----------



## weareweird69

Guess patience pays off. The sockets showed up today. Hope they fit.










I also got the hood struts installed. Was slightly unnerving to drill holes in the fiberglass hood...


















I don't know WHY I haven't installed those before. They are SO NICE TO USE. lol Im glad I got a set for the other truck too...

Now, to try and get the "spare" turbo off, and rebuild it, then install it on the dump, along with its fuel system.


----------



## weareweird69

Went to start the truck today, to finally put the brake splash shields on, and the starter was toast. Apparently, all the cranking on it the other day did it in. It was a parts store reman, who knows how old it was.

SO, I got to change the starter in the driveway.


----------



## thelettuceman

Is that a new or reman starter .... looks new !!!


----------



## weareweird69

New only. I refuse to buy reman ones


----------



## weareweird69

I've been stretched thin lately....

But, still moving forward!

I fitted another set of Irate lines I purchased onto the long block at the garage.


































They fit good, Im pleased. I wanted to fit them up out in the open so I could see what I needed to do under the hood when the time comes!

As you can see, the Turbo isn't on that motor any longer. I got it off, and tore it down.

Found out the compressor housing was trash, because there was water in the turbo. Not sure how, or why, but it was there, and also filled up #8 cylinder on that motor as well, so Its due for a Hone, and Re-Ring. But thats another story.










But, I rebuilt that Turbo, it was in good shape otherwise. Put a 360* kit in it, along with the Wicked Wheel 2.










Grabbed the compressor housing off the bad turbo from the last attempted rebuild and put it on this turbo.










And, its done.










I am going to be ordering a Deleted Pedestal, and High-Flow turbo outlet, and getting rid of the EBPV. It's leaking on the 3 pedestals I have, and it makes it a ROYAL pain to get the turbo off the truck, so I am just going to axe it totally. Also ordering up-pipes for it since I am this deep into the project, so I wont be having to worry about those anymore. 409 Stainless bellowed up-pipes are what are getting installed.

I still need to order Filter bases, and a few fittings for the fuel system. Ill be ditching the Fuel Bowl, and Factory Fuel Pump. Don't need that garbage.

Moving along, I finally installed the splash shields on the front axle that I have had sitting around for a few weeks.









But, I had to spend money I had budgeted for this truck, on the F350... The Hedman headers finally gave up the ghost, after a 3 year run. They are trash, rusted out. I wont EVER buy anything hedman again.

So, I ended up buying these...

















Which has its own set of issues. Had to buy gaskets, an adapter flange for the rest of the exhaust, a new EGR tube, and EGR gasket, new header bolts. And I purchased a drilling guide JUST IN CASE I snap some bolts, which I have a feeling is likely.

So, Thats the project for the next week or two, as long as the weather holds off...


----------



## thelettuceman

But, I had to spend money I had budgeted for this truck, on the F350... The Hedman headers finally gave up the ghost, after a 3 year run. They are trash, rusted out. I wont EVER buy anything hedman again.

3 years out of a set of headers ..... That Is BS


----------



## weareweird69

They rotted completely away. Totally. Nothing is fixable or salvagable. I was not happy


----------



## Dirtguy01

weareweird69 said:


> As of right now. The money invested wouldn't buy me a 4x4 F-Superduty. They are 10-13000 when they show up for sale.
> 
> Another thing is. Whatever I'd buy. Isn't up to my standards lol. So I'd have to screw with it anyway. Just for the record. I picked up this truck for 1000 bucks. New tires and a new transmission. Couldn't pass that up.
> 
> As for the frame. Yeah. I'm going to shorten the wheel base. Its super long. I can take 6-10" off the rear if need be as well.
> 
> They were All conversions by companies like marmon Herrington, Quigley, and Tulsa Truck. So finding parts is a pain. But I managed. This was the heaviest truck Ford made before getting into big CDL trucks. 15,000 gvwr.


I know this is an old post but I recently acquired a 92 F-SUPERDUTY 4x4. 460 gas, 4sp. Auto, but with a married New Process 205 and Dana 70 drivers side drop front axle. Any interest in this beast? It doesn't really make for a good run around vehicle, and selling it on craigslist-no one really knows what these are, nor do they appreciate its unique value.


----------



## weareweird69

Dirtguy01 said:


> I know this is an old post but I recently acquired a 92 F-SUPERDUTY 4x4. 460 gas, 4sp. Auto, but with a married New Process 205 and Dana 70 drivers side drop front axle. Any interest in this beast? It doesn't really make for a good run around vehicle, and selling it on craigslist-no one really knows what these are, nor do they appreciate its unique value.


Its probably not selling because its a 460... What is your asking price on it? I find it odd that its a married NP205... Does it have a driveline brake? Do you have photos of it?

This post is old, but still going. lol


----------



## weareweird69

Ive had some expenses come up, causing me a delay in parts ordering. But I found this window felt rubber, commonly called an Anti-Rattler, for a good price and scooped it up.


















Planning on ordering the deleted pedestal, and high flow outlet next week for the turbo, along with bellowed up pipes, and the rest of the fuel system.


----------



## Dirtguy01

weareweird69 said:


> Its probably not selling because its a 460... What is your asking price on it? I find it odd that its a married NP205... Does it have a driveline brake? Do you have photos of it?
> 
> This post is old, but still going. lol


 I actually have not tried selling it yet. Yes it is a clocked ford new process 205 with the driveshaft parking brake. It is actually a passenger side diff on the front D70, my mistake in the earlier post. I am working on getting some pictures together, we had to do some cleaning up on the interior. It has a huge custom built 8 foot long service bed on it that is completely stocked with electrical supplies. I really don't want to separate it but was thinking it's probably worth 12K with the bed. It has 116,000 miles on it, with a brand new transmission


----------



## weareweird69

At that price, I myself am not interested. But, 12K is a good starting point for it if it was a 7.3. The 460 wont bring the money that a 7.3 will. Try and find out who converted it. Knowing that will help you sell it. Generally Dana 70 passenger drops were M&H. Who were also known to use a few different transfer cases... There will be a tag on the axle if thats who made it.


----------



## Sawboy

Your location will help determine value as well.


----------



## Dirtguy01

weareweird69 said:


> At that price, I myself am not interested. But, 12K is a good starting point for it if it was a 7.3. The 460 wont bring the money that a 7.3 will. Try and find out who converted it. Knowing that will help you sell it. Generally Dana 70 passenger drops were M&H. Who were also known to use a few different transfer cases... There will be a tag on the axle if thats who made it.


I have done some interweb research and I am fairly sure it's a Marmon Harrington. I found a couple of these for sale in Florida with the 7.3 for 18-19k, with some nice mechanic setups on them and lower miles. Thanks for your input I appreciate it. I am in Montana and I'm hoping to sell it locally when it's ready to sell


----------



## Dirtguy01

Sawboy said:


> Your location will help determine value as well.





Sawboy said:


> Your location will help determine value as well
> 
> 
> 
> Sawboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your location will help determine value as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Western Montana
Click to expand...


----------



## Dirtguy01

Western Montana


----------



## BUFF

Dirtguy01 said:


> Western Montana


So no rust truck.
I bought a '97 F350, 460, 5sd stick, XL, single cab single wheel with a Knapheide utility/service body, Meyer 8.5' straight blade, no rust Colorado truck with 29k miles for $7k in 2007. The truck was for sale for months starting at $11k then the price started to drop to where I picked it up for $7k. If the truck had a flat bed on it would have sold for more and quicker. I sold the utility / service body for $1,200 and picked up a flat bed off of C-list for $500.00. The truck now has 70k on it and pretty sure I can sell it for $7k if not more. 
So since you have a cool truck the utility/service body is going limit the potential buyers to a few were as a flat bed you'd have more interest in it and probably get more money.


----------



## Dirtguy01

BUFF said:


> So no rust truck.
> I bought a '97 F350, 460, 5sd stick, XL, single cab single wheel with a Knapheide utility/service body, Meyer 8.5' straight blade, no rust Colorado truck with 29k miles for $7k in 2007. The truck was for sale for months starting at $11k then the price started to drop to where I picked it up for $7k. If the truck had a flat bed on it would have sold for more and quicker. I sold the utility / service body for $1,200 and picked up a flat bed off of C-list for $500.00. The truck now has 70k on it and pretty sure I can sell it for $7k if not more.
> So since you have a cool truck the utility/service body is going limit the potential buyers to a few were as a flat bed you'd have more interest in it and probably get more money.


----------



## Dirtguy01

BUFF said:


> So no rust truck.
> I bought a '97 F350, 460, 5sd stick, XL, single cab single wheel with a Knapheide utility/service body, Meyer 8.5' straight blade, no rust Colorado truck with 29k miles for $7k in 2007. The truck was for sale for months starting at $11k then the price started to drop to where I picked it up for $7k. If the truck had a flat bed on it would have sold for more and quicker. I sold the utility / service body for $1,200 and picked up a flat bed off of C-list for $500.00. The truck now has 70k on it and pretty sure I can sell it for $7k if not more.
> So since you have a cool truck the utility/service body is going limit the potential buyers to a few were as a flat bed you'd have more interest in it and probably get more money.


That's one option I was considering. Selling the utility bed separate and building a nice flatbed. And no rust, had to bring it from Southern California. Good point thanks


----------



## BUFF

Dirtguy01 said:


> That's one option I was considering. Selling the utility bed separate and building a nice flatbed. And no rust, had to bring it from Southern California. Good point thanks


I'd look for a used Flat bed that might need some work, it's much cheaper than buying steel in the long run and you won't have a bunch of time into it. Or you can just buy a new CM or Bradford Built bed for about $2k new


----------



## weareweird69

Took the old girl down the road for some fuel... I REALLY need to get the turbo on, and the new injectors in... lol


















Drove nice, little bouncier than before, but stopped good, and didn't wander at all. So I am pleased. I need to tidy up a few things, and get it aligned. But, Ive been remodeling the house, so funds for truck stuff has been moot. lol


----------



## thelettuceman

Did you pay for that fuel


----------



## weareweird69

Of course I did. I'm not a thief lol


----------



## thelettuceman

I did not see any money change hands!!! I only see fuel going into your truck.✌


----------



## S-205

Looking good! How's the visibility?


----------



## weareweird69

The new mirrors are a must with the bed being as wide as it is. It's wider than a standard OBS bed. It's for a newer truck. Plus the F-SD has a wider track than the F350 of the same era so I was kinda screwed into it. The old mirrors looked right at the front of the bed lol


----------



## NYH1

Nice work man! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks!

Back to work. So progress has ground to a stop. Ran out of funds to finish the turbo due to the F350 needing a new exhaust. So at least I'll have funds again, as long as nothing else decides it wants to fail on the F250. Replacing the injectors in that truck this weekend


----------



## DavCut

Saw a link to this thread pop up which reminded me of your project. Did you end up finishing the truck? Amazing build to watch here.


----------



## weareweird69

I have not finished it yet. The goal was to finish it last winter, but work had other ideas in mind for me. So I never got the time to really work on it. It's so close to being done. I also had to do a truck for my father so that took up all of my free time this year. I'm hoping to get something done on it this winter. I attached a photo of dads truck I just finished up. It is at about 99% complete.


----------



## thelettuceman

Glad to see you are still alive and kickin' :laugh:


----------



## DavCut

Thank you for the update. Your Dad’s truck looks great!


----------



## weareweird69

Glad to see you guys are still interested in my builds. And I am READY to finish my truck. Lol.


----------



## DavCut

Some of us have to live vicariously through others due to lack of skills, time, money and spousal support for such projects....


----------



## robertalston23

hello 
i am curious if you used the 10 lug adapters


----------



## weareweird69

Finally got some time to work on this truck again.

Got the new parking brake cable extension box made. The old one was trash so I decided to make a nice new one that's a lot thicker.










Also picked up a new tailpipe section that's designed for the F-Superduty. It fits and looks so much better.









I also emptied out the crap that was in the bed and took most of it home.










But. That's all for now. Figured I'd actually update this thread

As for the adapters you're asking about. They got sold to a guy. Don't remember who.


----------



## dieseld

Now all you need is some fancy polished dually wheels!


----------



## weareweird69

I have some. They just aren't on because it's just sitting.


----------



## thelettuceman

And what is the truck getting as a Christmas gift?


----------



## weareweird69

Love. Lol


----------



## weareweird69

Decided to install the emergency/parking brake cable and extension box thing.










Then also replace the nasty signals with nice new ones. Different brand this time too


----------



## weareweird69

So, its been forever since I have done anything to this truck...

With that being said, I want to use it at my property, and with my main truck (the 95 F-250) having had a catastrophic failure and waiting on parts, I decided to work on it again.

In the past two weeks, its gotten...

160cc Stage 1 injectors
New Glow Plugs
Bellowed Stainless Up-Pipes
Rebuilt Turbo with a WW2
Irate Diesel regulated return
Custom E-Fuel setup

And the two main things are, a license plate and full insurance....

So, I can finally say the truck is on the road, but on its maiden voyage, I realized that it needs an alignment horribly bad, and a new alternator. Minus some little final touches like badges, and a set of speakers. Its pretty much ready to go.

This truck has taken WAY TOO LONG to finish, and thanks for following along with my 8 year long project. Hope you all enjoyed watching my progress!


----------



## thelettuceman

Congrats on the truck
What is the next project ... LOL


----------



## FordFisherman

Sweet ride-well worth the wait. Yeah? What’s next????


----------



## weareweird69

Ive got some more photos for you all.

























thelettuceman said:


> Congrats on the truck
> What is the next project ... LOL


Thanks!

Its a Short Bed, Supercab truck. Cant remember if I posted about it. But I will share photos.



FordFisherman said:


> Sweet ride-well worth the wait. Yeah? What's next????


Thanks! It was a long wait! LOL

This is the newest project for myself, other than repairing my Daily Driver F250 that cracked a piston... Before photo and a current photo of the same truck, it has a completely rebuilt 7.3 and lots of new parts...


----------



## thelettuceman

I never un-subbed from the just finished truck. So I am subbed for this project. Always fun to follow along even though I am mechanically challenged


----------



## meyer22288

https://www.facebook.com/marketplac.../?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search
Found this today, thought of this thread


----------



## meyer22288

https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...e=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman said:


> I never un-subbed from the just finished truck. So I am subbed for this project. Always fun to follow along even though I am mechanically challenged


Well, I am not done with either yet, so you'll have more than one to follow. lol The Newest project is "whole" and running and driving now. Took me about three weeks to go from the photo in my last post to this. Its at a stand still for now, because its ready to go for paint, and I don't have the money for that yet.




















meyer22288 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplac.../?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search
> Found this today, thought of this thread





meyer22288 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...e=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post


The want for another is real, but the need for another is NOT. The dump is very close to me. However, it sucks because its an IDI, and an 8' bed. If it was a 9' bed, I would buy it to put on my blue truck, and take the steel one off!

I have had some time to work on the dump truck recently since my last post. I had the axle and leaf springs sand blasted this week. I took today and painted it all to finally finish the chapter of painting the underside.


























I also finished up my emblems that I got a long time ago. I still need to do some red painting on them though.










The reason for the quick axle cleanup and all steel wheels is.... Its going to the driveline shop next week to get re-geared from 5:13 to 4:63. I wanted to go to a 4:10, but was advised against it due to the weight class of the truck. I agreed with him, and making that choice saved me a few hundred because I wouldn't have to buy a new carrier for the front axle. Now my top speed will go from 50mph, to about 60-65mph... I found that the rear axle oil is like mud, and the rear differential is making noise, so it gets to go on a trailer to get the axles re-done.

Nothing is ever done around here.


----------



## meyer22288

https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...e=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post
Thought you might find this interesting


----------



## Randall Ave

meyer22288 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...e=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post
> Thought you might find this interesting


I like the ballast weight.


----------



## weareweird69

Those trucks are are almost identical to the F-SD for the conversion. But that one appears to be an oddball since it uses an 8 lug front. But still has 19.5 wheels


----------



## DavCut

meyer22288 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...e=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post
> Thought you might find this interesting


I'm not a GM expert by any means but I thought by 92 they were offering 4x4 as a factory option on 3500 series trucks. Anyone have any insight on why a conversion would be preferable?


----------



## weareweird69

This is a 3500HD. Which is like the F-Superduty. 15,000lb truck. Mono beam front axle etc


----------



## weareweird69

So, I heard from the shop doing my axle work. He wasn't too happy with the rear axle. He asked me who parked my truck in the swamp? So, in the 9? Years I've owned this truck, I've never driven it more than about half a mile until last October, which was when I realized something was wrong in the rear axle. Turns out, I was more than correct. Water had gotten into it somehow, at some point, and it was all down hill from there. All new bearings in the differential. The carrier needed replaced. Along with some of the carrier internals like thrust washers and the center pin. Whoever had this truck before me murdered this thing. The wheel bearings are going to need replaced too, along with the nuts that hold the hubs on due to corrosion. You can see all the crap that came out of the axle in the pan...

Needless to say, my bill just got larger due to the amount of cleaning they had to do. Nothing I can do about that though, it is what it is. Hopefully I'll have it back by the weekend.


----------



## BUFF

weareweird69 said:


> So, I heard from the shop doing my axle work. He wasn't too happy with the rear axle. He asked me who parked my truck in the swamp? So, in the 9? Years I've owned this truck, I've never driven it more than about half a mile until last October, which was when I realized something was wrong in the rear axle. Turns out, I was more than correct. Water had gotten into it somehow, at some point, and it was all down hill from there. All new bearings in the differential. The carrier needed replaced. Along with some of the carrier internals like thrust washers and the center pin. Whoever had this truck before me murdered this thing. The wheel bearings are going to need replaced too, along with the nuts that hold the hubs on due to corrosion. You can see all the crap that came out of the axle in the pan...
> 
> Needless to say, my bill just got larger due to the amount of cleaning they had to do. Nothing I can do about that though, it is what it is. Hopefully I'll have it back by the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 216214
> View attachment 216215
> View attachment 216216


Bummer


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah. I’m hoping I don’t have to replace the axle due to the spindle threads not being good enough to reinstall the nuts.


----------



## weareweird69

So, I had gotten the truck back from the shop, I replaced the wheel bearings and lock nuts on the rear axle. Everything went OK, and then the vibration was STILL there. Diagnosing it, I put the truck on stands and ran it, vibration is there, look under it and I can actually see the driveshaft moving, along with the transfer case and parking brake. Great....

Pull the rear driveshaft, lock it in 4 wheel drive and go for a spin. Still vibrates. Pull the parking brake off, along with the adapter, and throw a slip yoke housing on it with a plastic bag. Go for another drive. No vibration. Strange.... So, my assumption was the parking brake was bad. Couldn't find one anywhere, and when I did find one, it was over 1500 bucks to buy as a reman. So I built my own setup instead.









Little bit of thinking out of the box, I don't have that vibration anymore!

Now that was solved, I decided it was time to at least give it a label










I've since Hauled a few loads of mulch and scrap. I had to replace both front calipers because they were sticking. Had to fix the front seat, since the lumbar support was blown off the frame of the seat back. Welded some D rings in the bed for tie downs, and changed the tuner to suit the injectors and transmission. It shifts much better now driving down the road now. I ordered all of the A/C stuff so I can repair that, and it needs some little stuff here and there. But it's functional and usable! The truck also weighs a little over 9000 pounds empty, with full fuel tanks. So I can get around 3 ton on it legally!


----------



## buttaluv

NICE!


----------



## DavCut

The truck looks great! That is awesome that you are now able to work with it, not just work on it.


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah. It is a relief that it’s usable. I’m still working on it a good bit. Trying to get all the bugs worked out and fix the small stuff. But it’s there if I need it!!


----------



## weareweird69

So. More updates on the truck!

Got another load of scrap sent in









Also took today and put a new AC compressor on, new condenser, new orifice tube, and new accumulator on the truck, flushed the lines, and flushed the condenser.
















I was able to have a friend vacuum it down and charge it for me, so I now have working air conditioning! I realized my headlights need adjusted pretty badly driving home. Lol

I was also able to replace the E-Brake pedal and forward cable since something was binding up in one of them, so now the e brake is fully functional.


----------



## NYH1

Looking good my friend! 

NYH1.


----------



## weareweird69

I mis spoke earlier. I flushed the evaporator. Not the condenser ‍


----------



## dieseld

Now we need pics of it plowing snow!


----------



## weareweird69

dieseld said:


> Now we need pics of it plowing snow!


Sadly, as the thread originally started I was plowing snow, and I haven't pushed any snow commercially in years. But I kept on updating this thread because I started it here. This truck won't ever see snow at this point.


----------



## thelettuceman

What does scrap metal pay per pound in your area?

WW said: This truck won’t ever see snow at this point. 
Am I looking at a trailer queen?


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman said:


> What does scrap metal pay per pound in your area?
> 
> WW said: This truck won't ever see snow at this point.
> Am I looking at a trailer queen?


prepared iron is 13.00 a hundred and unprepared is 11.50 a hundred.

Not a trailer queen, because I don't have a trailer that'll haul it. But it shouldn't rot away like my other trucks did.









Gave it a bath today, it's been driven in the rain every single day I've used it.


----------



## NYH1

After all the work he's done to it, I wouldn't drive it in the snow either. 
NYH1.


----------



## weareweird69

NYH1 said:


> After all the work he's done to it, I wouldn't drive it in the snow either.
> NYH1.


Exactly what I'm saying lol


----------



## thelettuceman

weareweird69 said:


> Exactly what I'm saying lol


I knew it wasn't a trailer queen. Just runnin' my big mouth
Your work is always top notch!!!


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman said:


> I knew it wasn't a trailer queen. Just runnin' my big mouth
> Your work is always top notch!!!


haha. I know better! I was wondering where you've been. Usually you'd comment on this post!

thank you! I appreciate that


----------



## meyer22288

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/555952405772257/


----------



## meyer22288

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/359677192551055/


----------



## m_ice

meyer22288 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/359677192551055/


$33,000
Yeah no thanks


----------



## weareweird69

So, with winter here. According to the snow we got this past weekend. The truck is officially parked for winter. I've got to pull the transmission out and figure out where it's leaking transmission fluid from. And finalize my parking brake setup. Other than that, it's been relatively problem free. I'll try to keep tabs on this thread until the truck is 100%. Updating as stuff breaks or updates.

However, its also got a new home to stay in. So that's a good update I suppose!








So, that'll keep the snow off of it too. Hopefully it'll be warm next year too haha.


----------



## S-205

This is my favorite truck on this site FYI


----------



## weareweird69

S-205 said:


> This is my favorite truck on this site FYI


I appreciate that. It was the longest and most involved project I've ever tackled so far. The short bed project is going to rival it though. haha


----------



## dieseld

I am enjoying your FB group also!


----------



## weareweird69

So, I said I am never done with this thing. I found a great deal on an aluminum tailgate. Just gotta have it fixed up.


----------



## thelettuceman

I see tires in the back of the truck. What's that for?
I'll reserve comment on the tail gate so I don't make a fool of myself again!!!


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman said:


> I see tires in the back of the truck. What's that for?
> I'll reserve comment on the tail gate so I don't make a fool of myself again!!!


Those are the summer tires off of our SUV. lol


----------



## thelettuceman

You have a "regular" vehicle the you didn't put together yourself?


----------



## the Suburbanite

At first I thought you had a pet racoon:


----------



## weareweird69

thelettuceman said:


> You have a "regular" vehicle the you didn't put together yourself?


I do! Naturally it's a Diesel.









Only good photo I have of it. Picked this 2015 up last year to replace the one that was totaled. Same thing but one year newer than the old one



the Suburbanite said:


> At first I thought you had a pet racoon:
> View attachment 235090


Lol. That's the oil leak from the transmission of the dump. I gotta pull it and see where the hell it's coming from. Until then, it's self undercoating and I keep adding fluid lol


----------



## the Suburbanite

weareweird69 said:


> Lol. That's the oil leak from the transmission of the dump. I gotta pull it and see where the hell it's coming from. Until then, it's self undercoating and I keep adding fluid lol


I had to zoom in and saw it was earl. Zoomed back out and it still looks like a racoon, lol.

Nice work on the truck, I've been following your progress here for a long time, always happy to see updates.


----------



## weareweird69

the Suburbanite said:


> I had to zoom in and saw it was earl. Zoomed back out and it still looks like a racoon, lol.
> 
> Nice work on the truck, I've been following your progress here for a long time, always happy to see updates.


lol, its funny what our brain sees in things.

Thank you, I hope that this build, even with it missing photos throughout due to internet hosting issues still provides entertainment, and motivation for others. Ive learned A LOT over the years of just trying it, and lots of research, and in the end, the result was well worth it. Especially considering the price of trucks currently.


----------



## weareweird69

So, I am unable to repair broken Image Links in my whole thread. So Ill poll the followers of it. Would it be better for me to make a whole new thread and compress all progress into one post (If It will let me), and start over with a link to the new one as the last post in this thread? OR, create a post in this thread re-capping progress from start to finish?


----------



## BUFF

That's entirely up to you


----------



## thelettuceman

Keep this as is. 
I am with Suburbanite: always enjoy your updates, which is why I am keeping my mouth shut about that tailgate !!!!!


----------



## weareweird69

So. Recap this thread in a post here? And I only asked because I’m just not sure what you guys would want.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

weareweird69 said:


> So. Recap this thread in a post here? And I only asked because I'm just not sure what you guys would want.


Yea, just recap it here. Cool truck


----------



## the Suburbanite

For how much work you have put into the truck and into this thread, do whatever is easiest. Do you have a thread anywhere for your newest project?


----------



## weareweird69

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Yea, just recap it here. Cool truck


Thanks! Gonna take a minute to build that post lol



the Suburbanite said:


> For how much work you have put into the truck and into this thread, do whatever is easiest. Do you have a thread anywhere for your newest project?


I do not, this is the only build thread Ive made. I should put one together for the newest one since its life choices have also changed. lol

I am going to start RECAPPING my thread, I can only do 10 images per post, so the next few posts will be me posting quotes with images.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Im trying to do this from my phone. Should be interesting. Haha
> 
> I picked up a 1995 F-Superduty in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided I'm going to make it a 4x4. Which has probed harder than anticipated.
> 
> I picked up a Dana 60 front axle with the bolt on calipers. But wait. That's 8 lug....
> 
> Got that covered.
> 
> Found a guy selling these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. 8 to 10 lug adapters!
> 
> So now the problem is the parking brake. Its on the transmission. Its nearly impossible to get the adapter for a 1356 or 4407 case to accept the parking brake.
> 
> So I found a New Process 205. High angle drive line makes a drive line brake for the NP205. That's going to solve that problem.
> 
> So now it'll be 4x4. Just have some loose ends to tie up.
> 
> New problem is the bed is 14 feet long! And its flat. Haha.
> 
> Sold the bed this week. I need to get it off the truck yet.
> 
> I found a 1 year old hydraulic pump for 300 bucks and a 9' long dump bed in pretty good shape for 1000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've got almost all the pieces to make it a 4x4 dump.
> 
> I hate tan interiors. So I managed to find a full grey interior with the nice 40-20-40 seats.
> 
> Needless to say. Its going to be a hell of a truck!
> 
> I was going to sell my 96 F350. But I may keep it now. I would need a plow for this truck too. At least 9''6"





weareweird69 said:


> No other forums really. It will be. But not right now.
> 
> Today's accomplishment....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out. I can't go any shorter than 9' for a bed. Wouldn't work for the front tank.
> 
> You can see the white 9' mark on the right. And the shiny spot on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work 84 hours a week. So project time is minimal lol.
> 
> Going to have my buddy who's a certified welder do the frame chop.





weareweird69 said:


>


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Well got the bed back from sandblasting. Not too bad. Had a few more holes show up. About 4-5. Easy to fix.





weareweird69 said:


>





weareweird69 said:


> Picked up the subframe yesterday.





weareweird69 said:


> Well. Its short lol. I'll have more photos later on this week. I took some of the process.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measuring up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!





weareweird69 said:


> What you didn't see was us getting the frame plates off. That was the most time consuming. Those rivets were lN THERE!
> 
> Cut And on its own weight. No lines or driveshaft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked the cab lights when I went out to get all the paint for the truck. 1 gallon of Royal Blue Metallic BC/CC for the cab. And 1 gallon of Royal Blue Metallic single stage for the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuel lines and brake lines back in. All the wiring patched up and in. Also got the driveshaft in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the frame all smoothed down and the frame plates shortened and everything prepped for welding the plates back on.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Crossmember is bolted in, top and bottom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the subframe on, and welded.





weareweird69 said:


> Got the hydraulics all hooked up, and bled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If time permits, the bed will go on tonight, and itll offically be a dump haha





weareweird69 said:


> During.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truck didnt even sink an inch. lol





weareweird69 said:


> Ah, but it really isnt.
> 
> After doing some measuring, the bottom of the dump body is 1" taller on the frame than my dads 1980 F350 Dump. Bottom of cab to bottom of dump body is 1" different. F-Superduty trucks are just that tall. Compared to a 1993 F250 4x4, the F-Superduty is taller, on smaller tires even, stock for stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the bed, in relation to the cab.
> 
> Thinking out loud is good! Already looked into it, and short of cutting 2" out of the C Channel dump frame, theres no way to lower the body. Thats a lot of work to get 2" of clearance back. Im going to be working on making stone deflectors for the front, and mudflaps in the rear. Which will really help with how it looks for height.
> 
> Thats why I have a tractor! :laughing:
> 
> Once again, F-Superduty trucks are just THAT high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the height of the bed there even.
> 
> Some others.... They are links because of the 4 image rule, and I dont feel like post whoring
> 
> http://www.purplewaveauction.com/a/2008/20080422/4302.JPG
> 
> http://www.truckcarsrv.com/usedtrucks/image_gd/imagegd_big_inside.php?76932635.jpg
> 
> http://www.rednour.net/images/93 Ford Super Duty Dump Truck.JPG
> 
> Now, here is an F350, thats 4x4.
> 
> http://www.ford-trucks.com/user_gallery/tmp/177/17713.520.390
> 
> Its higher yet.
> 
> What you need to look at is the bottom of the body vs the keyhole in the door. And also the top of the tire, to the bottom of the body.
> 
> All the F-SD trucks are high. Just the nature of the beast.
> 
> NOW, the cab protector... Its getting cut off, and lowered 6". Thats WAY too high.
> 
> Only thing I can think of is, the beds are built to each truck, this bed came from a Superduty truck, (99+) I think their cabs are taller off the frame, hence the taller cab protector.
> 
> The inside bed height, to the cab protector is 4 feet on my bed, and 3 feet on my dads 1980.
> 
> SOOOO, still some work to do!
> 
> I did find this, a truck like mine with a tall cab protector.
> http://www.supermotors.net/getfile/410348/original/pdrm0135.jpg
> 
> However, I think Ill be ordering all the lights today so I can start building the light boxes.
> 4 - 4" Red LED tails, with clear lenses
> 2 - 4" Clear LED reverse lights
> 2 - 3/4" Amber LED markers, with clear lenses
> 5 - 3/4" Red LED markers, with clear lenses


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Ouch! The wife says I do
> 
> Back on topic...





weareweird69 said:


> Painted the frame after wire wheeling and needle scaling





weareweird69 said:


> Here are some.
> 
> I fully welded the stone gaurds on to reduce rust getting between the crossmember and guard and causing stains, or swelling. The old ones were stitched on and had a lot of stains and swelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in progress photos via Phone haha





weareweird69 said:


> Today's progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I misplaced my mig wire. So work has ceased for the day lol





weareweird69 said:


> Got the tail light boxes and mud flap hangers and plates. Did a little mock up for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patched all the random holes and cut off the bungie bar. I'll weld it back on under the bed and liner it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Led lights. Two outside are stop/turn/running. One inside is reverse





weareweird69 said:


>


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Progress today!
> 
> Got all the side panels cut out and all the patches in. only have the floor and inside plates left.





weareweird69 said:


> And I ran out of gas again. Naturally. I'll hopefully get some soon and back to work on this.





weareweird69 said:


> Got time to work on it today
> 
> Went to get my tank filled and traded it in on a larger one. Cost me an extra $4. It's about 3 feet tall. I need to get my leak figured out though. It doesn't take long to empty the line when I turn off the bottle.
> 
> Anyway. I got the welds ground down. And I also got some other holes cleaned up and some others welded on the insides to completely seal up the holes. I had ones plate leaking water, as it poured rain last night and the truck sits outside. So I went over it again and I think that fixed that issue. I painted all the welds as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One I haven't done yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting there. But this looks much better than just plating over rust. I want the truck to look good!


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Finally, progress!
> 
> I picked up an MBRP C&C axle tube at Carlisle and it was what I needed!
> 
> So Now the truck has a real exhaust. MBRP all the way. Had to cut a hanger off and add a 45* to the tail pipe.





weareweird69 said:


> Got some more done!





weareweird69 said:


> Today is the first day Ive had off since the 19th, so I figured I would make a worthwhile post!
> 
> Had to move the truck out of the driveway for a few days so it can be resealed and snapped a few photos of the height of the truck compared to the other dump we have.
> 
> everyone says its SO HIGH, which yes the bed is tall. But A lot of it is frame height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trucks have the same tire sizes, so its not in the tire. There is an extra 6-8" of suspension on the F-SD compared to the F-350.
> 
> Anyway, the next step is to lower the cab protector to make it look right. Hopefully I can work on it before the snow flies


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> And I did some photo shopping.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was lower the cab protector, and chopped the rear side board towers
> 
> I think it looks 100X better





weareweird69 said:


> No, it doesn't look bad. I just gotta do it in real life now!
> 
> Either way, I have a lot to do to this truck.
> 
> I have to replace the passenger door, transfer all the electric guts to the new door, transfer all the electric guts to the drivers door, replace both front fenders, and MAYBE the hood. Change out the whole interior, because tan cramps my style. Install the new steering wheel, and EATC (yes, I am going there). I need to have straps made, or make straps for the rear fuel tank, and finish cleaning up the frame. All of this can be done in the winter when I am laid off. I really wanted to have it painted before winter, but its NOT looking like that's going to happen.
> 
> What really halted my progress was the fact that I had to buy new tires for my F250...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND then the drivers wheel bearing was grinding, that was 450 bucks, and then the rear caliper bracket and caliper slide decided they wanted to marry each other forever. That was another 60 bucks to fix because I couldn't get JUST The stupid bracket, I had to get a caliper AND bracket. Stupid parts stores.
> 
> I had to buy adjustable radius arms, and an adjustable track bar to get my front axle back into spec. With the leveling kit it threw the castor way out of adjustment, and the axle wasn't centered. So that was MORE money out of my pocket. So all of the above took about 3K out of my hobby funds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there is something to at least talk about LOL
> 
> I have about another week or two of the 6/7 10 hour weeks, and then I have some stuff to do around the house (Honey-Do list) and I can get back on track with this Dump. I have stuff Id like to do with the truck. Like hauling dirt and stone, and firewood. I have a garage to build damnit lol





weareweird69 said:


> So since everything got flooded yesterday, I have off till Tuesday!
> 
> So I started working on the dump again. I welded on 4 D-Rings to the cab protector. I figure if I do put anything up there I can use them to strap down with later on, but the real reason was to remove the cab protector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its off!
> 
> I cut out 5.25" Itll put the Protector about 3" above the cab lights, which I feel is enough room. I don't want them too close to it just incase the cab protector decides to flex for some reason. Its better than the huge gap it had.
> 
> Stopped for lunch now, and gonna try and get it back on tonight!





weareweird69 said:


> Reinstalled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta finish welding it up, but out of time for today. I was jumping on it, and I weigh 230 pounds. So Id say its good lol


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Didn't get the towers cut down today. But I finished welding up the cab protector and got the fuel fill ers mounted up.
> 
> I have to cut them off outside and it was 88° here and HUMID so I wasn't going to sweat my butt off in the sun doing that. It'll have to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it looks too bad. They are very sturdy and nothing interferes with the filler hoses or holders.





weareweird69 said:


> Got some more stuff done today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the towers cut down. Welded up some more holes I found. I also primed the stone guards and moved the exhaust forward a bit.
> 
> Next weekend the bed gets painted.... Hopefully that goes well. lol
> 
> I have to drill the 6 holes for lights and wiring yet, and that will be it before paint


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Some photos from today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled all the pits and low spots and shot primer over it all. It'll get color tomorrow morning!





weareweird69 said:


> Got the bed painted yesterday. A buddy of mine was in from out of town, who is a painter and helped me with everything.
> 
> The bed isn't perfect, but its hard to make it perfect since it is used, and almost 10 years old. So its got some waves to it, but It looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to paint the cab the same color as the bed, which is Royal Blue Metallic. A Factory ford color for that era.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Well....
> 
> My buffer came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have to work Monday. So no go on the wet sanding on the bed.
> 
> I did pick up a hood today for 45 bucks. 1 dent in it. And its newer too. Aftermarket replacement. A CAPA replacement was 227!
> 
> 2 new fenders are slated for the dump as well. CAPA replacements.
> 
> I have two power doors and correct wiring.
> 
> Also ordered power and heated mirrors for the dump as well. Maybe I'll get some work done this winter.





weareweird69 said:


> Started to wet sand some rough areas on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also started to install lights and start building the wiring harnesses.
> 
> I found a broken wire RIGHT beside the plug. Thankfully I have a hoard of plugs and pins, so I just replaced the whole section of wire with a new pin, and wire end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how these lights look in the bed





weareweird69 said:


> All the lights are in and working.
> 
> I'm pleased with the color.
> 
> I'm glad you guys enjoy following the build!
> 
> Only issue with the lights is. The tail lights are on when the truck is running. And when I say on. I mean very very dim. Maybe 30-40% of running light brightness. Its odd. Everything works right though lol





weareweird69 said:


> Some more photos of the lights.
> 
> I replaced the turn signal stalk with one I had laying about for now, the old one was shot totally.
> 
> And I replaced the turn signal flasher because the old one didn't work. The lights flash like normal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to order the fenders so I can get to painting this thing!
> 
> However, rain is in the forecast tomorrow so if I get rained out of work, I am heading to the salvage yard for a wiper cowl, and tilt steering column.





weareweird69 said:


> Hm. I'll fix the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. I decided to use a pair of fenders I had for the truck.
> 
> Oddly enough all the parts I'm putting on the truck are royal blue metallic. Just the cowl panel is red. So I only need do the cab door jambs in blue! I'll have to spray all the parts so they all match but all the inside parts will match. Which is good.
> 
> Mirrors will be here Tuesday. And I have an idea up my sleeve for making the wing window dissapear without doing it like everyone else does...


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Okay, time for better photos lol
> 
> Lights off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taillights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brake Lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reverse Lights





weareweird69 said:


> Also ripped the interior out. Anyone want a tan interior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the tilt column on the seat haha
> 
> I had to heat the **** out of the seat belt bolt retainer things. They aren't nuts, but rather blocks of steel with threads in them. The seat belt bolts came out with some interesting noises. I wont be using them over...
> 
> I got the drivers door harness all tidied up. Had to put the power mirror harness in it. I should have ran the heat wires too. Maybe ill do that tomorrow.
> 
> Either way, I have something up my sleeve for the mirror install. Youll all be interested IF It works.





weareweird69 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Got one mirror on. The wing window is still fully functional. And the blind spot is extremely minimal.
> 
> The mirror is much more useful extended. With it unextended it looks almost at the front of the box. Extended I can see all the way down. They don't stick out farther than the factory mirrors either.
> 
> Overall. I'm happy I'm sure some will complain and say wtf. But I had to buy all new mirrors no matter what. And replace both doors. So why not upgrade.





weareweird69 said:


> I levelled up a mirror today. And picked up a set of factory running boards for it. I have to rebuild the structure of them though





weareweird69 said:


> My S&B intake came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a 270 dollar intake that I got for 100 bucks brand new. Couldn't pass that up!
> 
> Tomorrow I have to winterize my silver PSD tomorrow so if there is time. I'll work on the dump





weareweird69 said:


> I actually sold the original doors off this truck today. Score!
> 
> Here is a front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a continuity issue in the door locks so I need to figure that out. But the windows work. Still need to figure out the power mirror and heated mirror wiring
> 
> I have work for the next two weeks so progress is slow again


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Photos!
> Wired up the mirrors today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant even tell theres wires coming in lol
> 
> The mirrors work as they should, and work correctly with the trucks controller.
> 
> I made a brace for the door today, but will be doing some more bracing just because I want to.
> 
> I don't have any direct photos of the plates, but you can see what I did.





weareweird69 said:


> Found this on craigslist for a steal. So now its mine. And going on the dump lol





weareweird69 said:


> Well, I had time this week, so I Prepped the cab and painted it. Everyone keeps telling me I should have painted the truck whole, but nothing else is ready, AND, its getting cold out. I pulled the truck in when it was 65* and it dropped into the low 40's that night so I couldn't wait any longer.
> 
> Anyway, The cab got prepped, and I painted it yesterday. Not bad for my first time.





weareweird69 said:


> The sealer on the one side of the cab ran on me, and I THOUGHT it was dry, but it wasn't, and it led to a problem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I was able to remedy the problem, and you cant even tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the dent. I may go back and fix it later on, but not right now. lol


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Some more photos of the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a solid window in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint matches pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why I did smoked cab lights
> 
> I have to change the HPOP on my silver PSD tomorrow and then I can start doing the body work to the doors on Friday or Monday and hopefully have everything painted by the end of next week.





weareweird69 said:


> Thank ya!
> 
> I redid the door brace inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a 1" wide by 1/4" thick piece of steel outside for structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how it looks outside now.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Photos!
> 
> Steps on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded up the holes, and made a beauty ring to use as a backer for fiberglass work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled, and primed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the quad pod.





weareweird69 said:


> Oh, and the S&B





weareweird69 said:


> Ive been working on this from time to time. I have had some 4x4 issues in my 95 PSD Truck.
> 
> So some recent progress.
> 
> Blended one door in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working on repairing the fiberglass step for the drivers side.
> 
> And I also installed the 6 position chip in the truck.
> 
> I got most of the EATC Harness complete as well.





weareweird69 said:


> Shockingly, this truck is fairly clean. For being a 189,000 mile work truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Core Support is all there, and none of the bolts broke getting the inner fender out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that black crap is undercoating.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't been around an F-SD, they are stout for sure. Cast Iron leaf perches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Brakes on all 4 corners, same Rotor and Caliper front and rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stud to Stud, is 7.25" to give you relation to size.
> 
> Also the Wheel Mounting Surface (WMS) to WMS is 78"


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> I haven't posted many photos lately.
> 
> so here are some new ones.





weareweird69 said:


> Had some time to work on the dump.
> 
> Ripped out the old dash and 2nd steering column I installed. Some progress photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly complete. Power door harness is in. Eatc harness is in. Changed the column to a nom broken one. Cleaned everything.... I love the grey so much more lol
> 
> Had some issues with all the recent snow. Down time on the plow. The 96 kept kicking my butt. Then my other 95 needed an HPOP and starter.....


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> More progress. Installed the interior. Need to get another headliner. The one I had got destroyed somehow...
> 
> Anyway, all the plastics are in, back wall carpet is in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the EATC in and working. I still need to install the few sensors and new blower motor for it to work properly. I also have the new clock spring wired up for the super duty steering wheel with radio and have controls. I tested it and it does work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on getting a new headliner tomorrow... Installing it and finish cleaning the dash up. I'm working on getting the interior done and in while we're having these bitter cold spells. Can't paint in this weather.





weareweird69 said:


> Headliner and dome light...





weareweird69 said:


> Okay, got some photos on the computer.
> 
> Blower Motor Nest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh Air/Recirculate Air blend door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC condenser Core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the black is Pee and poop blah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, its all clean now, and working properly!


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> More Climate control install photos...
> 
> Sunload Sensor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blower Motor Controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the "new" steering wheel in. Its from my 95 PSD. I put an actual NEW one in it, identical, but new lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also put all new bulbs in the instrument cluster, and cleaned it.





weareweird69 said:


> Got the seatbelts and rear speakers in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got a different pair of steps, and put them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to get some parts out of the garage so I had some room for the 460.





weareweird69 said:


> Well..... Had some time today, and figured it was a great time to do it, since it was 65* today!
> 
> Got the old vinyl floor out of the truck, and bench.... Washed the floor and degreased it. then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also put the kick panels in, and the door sill plates, and the rocker panel protectors.
> 
> The center seat isnt in because well, I grabbed the wrong one at my house. I grabbed the one for the supercab, and not for the regular cab. OOPS.
> 
> Thatll go in after this snow storm were supposed to get tomorrow.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Im also back to work, so progress will be slow again





weareweird69 said:


> Had some time this week to work on the F-SD.
> 
> I tore the seat out of it because it smelled like cat piss. Got most of that smell out, just gotta put it back in now.
> 
> AND, I finished up the body work on both doors. They just need minor touching up when I go to paint them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPEFULLY I can get to the "new" fenders and other panels this week, and get to painting possibly.





weareweird69 said:


> I noticed on that post LOL.
> 
> I got the heated mirror switch hooked up, and mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, its out of a Mitsubishi Galant. I had to replace a bulb in the switch, but it illuminates green when the lights are on, then illuminates orange when the button is pressed. It took some thinking, and pondering to get it working right. I dont know what those Japanese guys were thinking when they wired this stuff....
> 
> The ground on the switch, is the ground for the relay, and the power for the ORANGE illumination is powered via the relay, which splits off to power the mirror elements as well....
> 
> So, the switch and the relay must work together, and cant function without each other.... But I got it figured out, and mounted.





weareweird69 said:


> Got a little wiring done today.
> 
> Heated mirrors totally hooked up and working.
> 
> Mirrors OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lights ON, Mirrors OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lights ON, or OFF, Mirrors ON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the deluxe mirrors powered up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a new (to me) Front bumper, Radiator, overflow and washer bottle to convert the whole radiator over to the newer style.
> 
> I also have to replace the oil cooler O-Rings, they are leaking pretty bad. So I will do the Radiator and Cooler at the same time since it drains ALL of the coolant and oil... lol


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Small, dumb, update. lol
> 
> 460 went into the F350, and back out, then to the machine shop. SOMETHING isn't happy….
> 
> ANYWAY, I took the dump down the road today to put fuel in it. FIRST TIME Ive put diesel in it, since I've owned it. (2 years now).
> 
> The transmission wasn't happy, and took a little bit to go through the gears, and WOW does it smoke. Lots of bluish unburnt diesel smoke.
> 
> looks like the injectors will be coming out at some point lol





weareweird69 said:


> Well. I was thumbing through this thread today and found that a GOOD BIT of my photos are missing. NOT sure what happened there, so I saved the ones that are currently there to the computer, and I will try and fix all the broken photo links for anyone that hasn't seen them.
> 
> Not too many updates here since I had been swamped with getting my F350 done, and now I have a whole other list of crap to do….
> 
> The next step for the truck is paint. I am going to try and have the rest of the truck in paint before the end of the year. hopefully that is possible….
> 
> I did however manage to track down some new wheels for the truck, and thankfully I had some contacts find them for me, and pick them up for me. Since they are 3000 miles away!
> 
> They need cleaned badly, but they aren't easy to find!
> 
> Aluminum Alcoa wheels…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats probably the nicest one out of the 4 lol





weareweird69 said:


> Got TWO of my F-SD wheels today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried them on for size...





weareweird69 said:


> Decided to do a little buffing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will clean up good… The one has that gouge in it. :/
> 
> But At this point, they are going to goto a guy that will cut them, and polish them for $40 a wheel.
> 
> So, I will have LIKE new wheels by the time I am done. lol
> 
> The other two will be here tomorrow.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Got the other two today!





weareweird69 said:


> Dropped the other 3 off today. Picked up the one I dropped off yesterday.
> 
> This is the one i dropped off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it came back.





weareweird69 said:


> Got the other 3 back today…


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Decided to actually do some work ON and FOR the dump truck….
> 
> Got the hood out of the corner, and washed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, as you all know, I dropped the rear tank out to repair the skid plate/strap combo.
> 
> I heard something rolling around in the tank.
> 
> Pulled the sender and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuel siphon screen broke off. Luckily I had one here, and put it on.





weareweird69 said:


> Also, when the sender was out, I looked in the tank and there was some goop floating around in the fuel.
> 
> Not real sure what it is. It even made it into the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see it in the fuel I dumped out of the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get it all out, so I ended up washing out the whole tank with hot water and getting it nice and clean.
> 
> And, all back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a local fab shop make me straps, then since the upper and lower straps cradle the tank, then it gets bolted in as a whole unit. I cut the tabs off the old skid plate and welded them to the one end of each strap so the top strap could bolt to it.
> 
> I have to do some more work on the back of the truck yet. For the 3 marker lights, and possibly the license plate.
> 
> The truck will get a LARGE hitch plate welded into the frame when its totally done.
> 
> The front fenders, bumper filler, and hood are ready to prep for paint. I will most likely start on that this week, and hopefully be painting next week.





weareweird69 said:


> Started prepping for paint…
> 
> Found the paint was bubbling on the cowl section of the hood… So I had to take that down to the gelcoat :/
> 
> and then I had to sand out the rock chips. So now I have to primer the whole hood. And hopefully keep to my timeline.





weareweird69 said:


> If your serious, PM me.
> 
> haha, well here is some!
> 
> All sanded, and hung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer laid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Sealed, Based, and Cleared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some orange peel, and a little dirt in some areas. But nothing some sanding and buffing can't fix.
> 
> Laid down 3 coats of base, and 4 coats of clear. Should be pretty good.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> More progress!
> 
> Truck sat outside with no doors for three days. Only plastic over the openings. And we naturally had rain and wind the whole time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got both doors installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, all assembled and back outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minor adjusting will need to be done yet, its hard to do with the fenders on.
> 
> Oil cooler re-seal kit came today, so I will be doing that in the next week or so. I have to wait on the upper and lower radiator hoses to get here first since I will be draining the oil and coolant out of the truck. Now is the time to change the radiator as well...





weareweird69 said:


> You can see the striping, and how light it is in the sun :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to paint Friday!





weareweird69 said:


> Well, I decided to bite the bullet today and sand everything back down…
> 
> The hood was as bad as I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, then I sanded the doors down. Tore them down to nothing, sanded, then reinstalled everything because I am not ready to paint yet.
> 
> I also put the black door handles in so I wouldn't lose them in the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting for paint on Saturday.
> 
> Had to do some house renovating this week and don't have the time to dedicate to painting.





weareweird69 said:


> Managed to find a new ignition, and door locks that were black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have new ones coming to the house for locks. But The ones I have here are Ford products.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Got my NEW door locks today. I think I will use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise… They were branded FORD.





weareweird69 said:


> Getting a little farther on progress today!
> 
> After spraying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivers door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passengers door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a little dirt, and some clear runs. But nothing major!
> 
> Laid down 4 coats of color, and 4-5 coats of heavy clear.





weareweird69 said:


> The wife helped me put the doors on it today.
> 
> Inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I started polishing the holes in the wheels.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Well. I scrounged up and found all the stuff I needed at my home to do the oil cooler. So Its in the garage for the night so its not FREEZING tomorrow when I go to work on it. Possibly my last free day to do anything.





weareweird69 said:


> Got the oil cooler redone, and replaced the radiator, upper and lower radiator hoses, one heater hose, the radiator reservoir, battery tray and washer bottle…
> 
> Changed the oil and coolant since removing the oil cooler drains both lol
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to try and get the front clip on.
> 
> Oil cooler location, driver side of the engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oil cooler OUT. Tight fit lol





weareweird69 said:


> Got tied up in some things today.
> 
> But got a little done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad my core support is clean





weareweird69 said:


> Got the front clip on today. Have some minor adjustments to do yet, and have to repaint the DAMN FENDERS… Cant win. Live and learn…
> 
> Anyway. photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting there!


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Bah, Ill fix my own messes…
> 
> Progress from today.
> 
> FIRST. I washed the 96 to get all the road grime and salt off it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I moved the dump and took some decent photos of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I pulled it into the garage, and topped off the transmission. I lost 2 quarts doing the radiator swap.
> 
> then started refitting the panels.





weareweird69 said:


> I messed with the core support adjustment panels that the fenders bolt to and got them to move a little bit.
> 
> Moved the drivers fender in a little.
> 
> Moved the passenger fender all over the place then realized it wasn't going to work with the doors alignment.
> 
> Took the passenger fender back off and realigned the door and ended up shimming the front of the hinges out 1/4". top and bottom hinges both. This in turn sucked the door INTO the cab farther. One of the previous owners bent the door backwards and messed up the cab pretty good. This shimming helped tremendously.
> 
> After getting the door back into alignment, I put the fender back on, and started messing with it a little.
> 
> I didn't shim it out nearly as far as before, and it also lined up with the hood a lot better.
> 
> I finished up the afternoon with these body lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't look too bad. Are pretty even too.
> 
> Going to see if I can do anything more to get them a little tighter, and measure the front of my F250 to see how its specs compare with the dump trucks.





weareweird69 said:


> I hear ya. Thats why this is taking so long. lol
> 
> Spent some time today and did some more panel alignment.
> 
> Redid the passenger door today. Which meant removing the passenger fender. Removed it about 2 or 3 times. So I could check for panel fitment between the door and fender. Thankfully its EASY to remove these fenders.
> 
> The passenger fender still needs a little more tweaking. But I ran out of time for the day. I will try some more tomorrow.
> 
> Passenger side...


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Drivers Side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may do a little work on the drivers door, but I am up in the air on that.





weareweird69 said:


> Decided to clean the core support. Figure its going to get painted, may as well get to prepping…





weareweird69 said:


> Welp. Progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All prepped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to also take this opportunity to paint the core support black, and possibly the firewall and hinges.





weareweird69 said:


> Ill keep that in mind. lol
> 
> Painted yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lot of clear runs. but thats better than paint runs. lol
> 
> Ill get them sanded down when I start to wet sand the truck.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Progress again.
> 
> Got all the body panels on, and fitted NICELY. Moved the passenger door down about 1/8" to line up better with the fender.
> 
> DID NOT get a chance to paint the core. The core was too cold to paint, and I wouldn't get good adhesion. Ill paint it in the spring.





weareweird69 said:


> I spent a lot of time getting the body lines to match up, look right, and have good panel gaps. I think my efforts turned out great.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Well… Bought more stuff.





weareweird69 said:


> Also, I got new badges for the fenders.





weareweird69 said:


> Made a weekend trip to Ohio this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 6 are the recalled ones, that go back to Alcoa.
> 
> I also sold the old 4 that I had polished, and dropped them off on my way out. So Im down 4 already





weareweird69 said:


> Other 2 showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the old 6 are boxed, and heading back to Alcoa this week.





weareweird69 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Thats what happened to this bed. The salt got to it. It used to have a spreader on the back of it, not in it. Where you fill the bed with salt etc etc.
> 
> It ate the floor a little, and then ate into the sides. The bed company drilled what I think were weep holes in the bottoms of the bed sides to let them breathe? Well, that just made it worse.
> 
> Im not sure if Line X, or any bed liner material, would be good for inside the dump bed. Only because the stuff is designed to "hold" onto material.
> 
> Make a thread following your progress!
> 
> Western Side, about an hour east of Pittsburgh.
> 
> Thank you! Its a lot to read, but its been a fun build for sure.
> 
> The chrome grille and bezels will be here Tuesday, and the headlights by Friday.
> 
> I did paint the core black a little while ago.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Ford Parts always look great





weareweird69 said:


> I don't have swag. lol
> 
> Got the new headlights last week sometime.
> 
> Had today off and decided to wet sand and buff the one side of the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it turned out pretty decent!





weareweird69 said:


> Did some more today.
> 
> I wet sanded the hood to 2000 grit, and buffed it out. Wet sanded the passenger fender as well. Its going to have to get re-cleared. But I will probably farm it out since I don't have the time to do it, and I need to get this truck DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also put on a black antenna and base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see here the fender is prepped for re-spray.
> 
> Also ordered tires for it the other day. Ill get them on after the truck is done being painted and finished.





weareweird69 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just watch buying the older trucks with rust and low miles…
> 
> They usually end up having a LOT of issues. Kid bought one that had like 60K on it, 5.8 auto with rust on it. The thing has been nothing but problems for him.
> 
> Anyway, I got the fenders back last week, and installed them. They match great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new job i have is slowing progress. Plus with spring and what not, I have a TON of stuff to do :/


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Got my lug nuts, and covers for the F-SD yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tires get mounted Friday afternoon…
> 
> Also took a trip to Ohio monday and came back with stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, 2 VERY nice door panels and a dash pad too lol
> 
> Got the 7.3 out of my bed by pulling it back with the Deere, then picking it up with my Harbor Freight engine crane. And now it sits on the Harbor Freight Stand lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 7.3 has about 140,000 on it. Its a 1995 motor. Complete minus turbo and the front accessories.
> 
> The Bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotted head. lol
> 
> I basically bought it for the injectors. Lower mileage than whats in the dump trucks. And supposedly ran good. So that should clear up the smoke it makes.
> 
> Also going to use the tank you see in the bed for the front of the F-SD as well. Its plastic, so it'll never rust out, and holds 23-25 gallons of diesel. Much better than the 19 steel thats in there now.
> 
> So, Slowly making progress still.
> 
> I am sure most of you are tired of the build by now.





weareweird69 said:


> Well, the time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New tires all around, 235-85-16 Cooper AT-3's
> New Alcoa lug nuts
> New Alcoa lug nut covers
> New Alcoa wheels…
> 
> I Still need to paint the hubs black, and change a steel wheel out on the back. It is bent, and was unaware until we mounted the tire. So I said screw it, and worry about it later. I am not driving it at the moment lol


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Well, got some time…
> 
> I buffed the rest of the truck out, and decided to install the front trim and new bumper I picked up. The trim and headlights have been sitting around for about 3 months now, and the bumper came all the way from Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, coming along nicely again!





weareweird69 said:


> Its glued in. The trim you see on these trucks is purely aesthetics.
> 
> That bed is for my F250! Rust free southern parts are making their way up to me so I can re-do the truck. And thanks! I wasn't happy with the fitment of the headlights at first. I ended up salvaging the adjusters out of the old headlights since the new ones were so cheap they didn't hold the headlight still. The headlight would wiggle…. But, thats all OEM chrome. Its the only stuff that fits good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, most of them come with it, but you can get some without it too. Depends on who makes the glass etc etc





weareweird69 said:


> Decided to paint the Window Channel's on the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got the mirrors all hooked back up, AND nothing works….
> 
> I have a feeling its a connection in the kick panel. It gives me grief it seems.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Long lost brothers? LOL





weareweird69 said:


> Its been a while. I KNOW! I KNOW!
> 
> Between working, and trying to get everything repaired, and my other obligations, I haven't even had time to look at the truck
> 
> I decided to put vinyl on the chrome bezels around the lights. The chrome always wears off from water running off the hood. And I didn't want that to happen to these nice new bezels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks good on there, can't really tell its even there. Which is PERFECT!
> 
> I also took off the aluminum wheels for the winter time months so they aren't getting damaged.
> 
> We added a new truck to the fleet at the end of August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the wifes truck lol 69 F-100 Ranger. Drove to Alabama and back for it. It was a good time! It sucked up a lot of my time working on that truck, getting it road worthy.
> 
> The F250 went into the body shop. Had to replace the front lip of the roof, near the windshield. It actually rusted through. The F350 is starting to do that, so I am going to spearhead that Wednesday. All new brakes on the 95, Master, Booster, Rotors, and Pads. Stops MUCH better now.
> 
> Anyway. I am planning on tidying up some stuff on the dump. Cleaning up the core support as best as I can, and coating it. Reinstalling the inner fenders, and working on getting a license plate mount for the back.
> 
> Just a lot of little stuff that isn't any fun, or worth mentioning lol





weareweird69 said:


> I haven't seen you around in quite a while! How have you been!?
> 
> Yeah, and once they get ugly, then the wash sponge of your choice ends up HANGING onto it. Then you're stuck picking the crap off the bezels...
> 
> I did the grille today, after I found a long enough piece floating around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never installed vinyl in my life, so I think I did a good job LOL
> 
> I cleaned up the core support as well, got all the major flaking off. Instead of painting it, since I can't get the rust off it anyway.... I am going to douse it in FF. Hopefully that will slow it down, or stop it all together.
> 
> Ive also decided to cut the bed back open on the INSIDE near the tailgate latch assembly.
> 
> They are locked up solid, and even before It sat, if I didn't move the latch DAILY, it would freeze up solid... I believe most of the issue lies in the thickness of the latches. There isn't enough space between the latch, and the bed, and they rust together.
> 
> So I am going to re-engineer the assembly, shrink down the latches, and possibly look into doing an actuator, or air valve back there since the original design on the truck is piss poor.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Got some stuff accomplished.
> 
> Put FF on the Core support, and the Cab mounts. And then also inside the fenders a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then reinstalled the inner fenders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then decided to open up the bed AGAIN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their RIGHT Mind thought that was a good idea??!?!?
> 
> ZERO tolerance, on the BACK of the bed, with an opening on the bottom, and NO way to lubricate or access the pivot point.
> 
> What you're looking at there is the back side of the tailgate latch on the bottom. That pivot is locked up solid. The plan is to drill out the plug weld and remove the center pivot piece. Have new ones cut that are thinner, and either install a bearing or bushing on there, or leave enough of space around the pivot point that it wont bind up like it did.
> 
> Who comes up with this crap? I mean, seriously, thats the stupidest thing I've seen in a while.
> 
> :realmad:





weareweird69 said:


> I really should have done this a long time ago on all my stuff!
> 
> haha, yes. It has been QUITE a while. Just over 3 years now I have owned the truck and driven it a total of 1 mile, and maybe another mile in short trips in and out of the garage lol
> 
> Id like to see your truck!
> 
> I have photos of everything, what would you like to see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cap is gone off it, and it has a nice low profile tonneau cover now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 351 was WORTHLESS in that F350. The 460 is MUCH better, and even better without the Kitty...
> 
> It really sounds awesome with the Headers and 4" exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it was time to work on the tailgate issue. WHOEVER thought it was a good idea for the hinge setup is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locked up solid. Wouldn't move without a 3 foot pry bar...
> 
> Drilled the pin out, didn't go too far off center. I am going to do some grinding and coating of everything and redo it my way. It should move NICE and easy when I am all done.
> 
> I managed to not destroy the paint yet, so thats a plus haha


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Thank ya1
> 
> And thats interesting that it stopped it from spreading!
> 
> I ended up getting both of the tailgate latch assemblies torn apart and cleaned up.
> 
> Here is what it looked like inside where the "jaw/hook" that moves would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jaw itself, you can see how much crap is on it, and how much it swelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the inside cleaned up pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cleaned up the Jaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Painted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a high zinc primer on all the metal, then nice black enamel. I am going to hit it with another coat of paint today sometime hopefully. Im going to put it back together with a 5/8" bolt and liberal amounts of copper anti-seize. Then FF the whole inside of it. Then weld the inside of the bed back up. I contemplated putting an access panel on there, but doing that might cause issues with stuff coming out of the bed. But I am still up in the air over it.





weareweird69 said:


> FINALLY got the tailgate latch sorted out.
> 
> Ended up removing the PUSH/PULL Rods. Instead of using hairpin cotters, or regular pins to hold the rods onto the handle assembly, they welded washers to the rod... More wonderful engineering... So I drilled holes in the ends for hairpin cotters, and reinstalled washers loosely. Like it should have been done.
> 
> The rods had a section of 1/2" - 20 thread welded to the side of it for adjustment on the clevis yoke which pinned to the tailgate jaw. The idea is fine, it works fine, but its fine thread... And fine thread doesn't get along with rust at all.
> 
> Adjustment was impossible. They were so corroded together that even heat wouldn't work. It would have taken the threads off the rod, or broken off. Even if I could get the threads back into usable condition, the Clevis Yokes wouldn't come off without cutting them off or removing them in an unusable condition.
> 
> I would have to spend $15 to $35 dollars PER yoke to replace them, and I needed 2 of them. This is the part that attached to the JAW for the tailgate latch to the PUSH/PULL rod that went to the handle.
> 
> This is what I am talking about when I say Clevis Yoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said screw it, and decided to make my own!
> 
> Cut off the ears to each yoke. Then cut off the adjustment rod that was welded to the side of the main rod.
> 
> Welded on my own section of 1/2" - 13 rod, which was a carriage bolt I cut the head of off, to the side of the Push/Pull rod just like they had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then welded the ears of each yoke I cut off earlier to a 1/2" - 13 Nut. Using a new clevis pin to align the ears. I then proceeded to paint them up to protect them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost me under 2 bucks! Much cheaper, and a FAST fix. This also allowed me to use a coarse thread which wouldn't cause as many issues as the fine thread would. Not the prettiest, but it does the job perfectly.
> 
> I got the Jaws bolted back in as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything was reinstalled with liberal amounts of copper anti-seize. Then doused in fluid film.
> 
> I haven't patched the holes in the bed yet, but when I do. I plan on making access panels so If I need to get into those hinges again, I will be able to.
> 
> We got the 500000 pound tailgate back on, and latches adjusted properly as well.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Thank you Gentlemen!
> 
> I got the holes patched all the way up today. They aren't the prettiest, but they are inside the bed, so It doesn't matter really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided to plate OVER the hole I made for the bolt in the latch. That way if I needed back in, all I'd have to do is cut the welds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All buttoned up, and put some primer on it.





weareweird69 said:


> And some other photos I took.
> 
> I haven't worked the bed up and down in a while, so I did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also cut the straps off in the bed for the forks of the skid loader that was used to load it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a photo of the gobs of anti-seize and FF on the linkage lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Now the tailgate works GREAT, and no more rust back there.
> 
> That leaves me to detail the interior up, clean up the frame some more and paint it. Then also install a license plate mount, light, and 3 markers in the rear.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Decided I better Make a place for the License plate, and maker lights.
> 
> Already had the lights, just needed to put them something. I need to buy License Plate lights yet, so I haven't drilled holes in the plate for them, but I have terminations in the little wiring harness I made for them. Everything was heat shrunk, and greased to prevent corrosion in the connections.
> 
> Anyway, here are some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when the hitch plate comes into play, I am going to leave the plate up high like that. Its protected under the bed, and I wont be replacing lights or plates then!





weareweird69 said:


> Got my license plate lights today. Got them wired in as well. Figured I may as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, that should finish up all the lights.
> 
> I still have a lot to do... Just have to do it now.





weareweird69 said:


> Here are some better daytime photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im kind of stalling out on it at the moment. Don't have any extra cash to spend on buying stuff I might use or need on the truck. So I am working with what I have. I need to get the windshield trim on so I can get it out of the truck. Then I can clean the inside good. I need to pickup new exterior anti-rattle seals for the windows. Those things aren't cheap for what they are. Its stupid.
> 
> Id also like to get under the cab and clean the frame up that I didn't finish, and clean up the rear axle and get some paint on it too.
> 
> I wanted to make the dump a gravity down, but with the electric pump, I can't do that. Which sucks. But whatever I suppose!
> 
> So, we are nearing completion for the truck as a running, driving, vehicle. I still need to get the front axle rebuilt, and get that under the truck. I still want it to be 4x4. It isn't going to be needed as much, but I still want it.





weareweird69 said:


> The new mirrors will be here Friday... Photos then.
> 
> I also got new headlights for the truck as well! The "Crystal" ones just didn't cut it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should look and perform well. I really need to get this turd on the road!


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> I forgot!
> 
> I got these a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find a NICE original fender badge, so this was the next best thing. I have to clean them up, paint them, and polish the faces to look original.





weareweird69 said:


> More Parts!
> 
> Went yarding today and came out with the following...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Boston Speakers. It sucks they quit making them for automobiles. But, now I have awesome speakers for the dump!





weareweird69 said:


> Hey, Progress photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Headlights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Headlights Low Beam


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> MUCH better, the output is MUCH better, and these will last a LOT longer.
> 
> Will have more new stuff this weekend hopefully.





weareweird69 said:


> Finally got the mirror courtesy / back up lights done. Need to get some other little parts to finish wiring them up internally.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> So, I went and did a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full 4x4 swap for my dump! This truck is dead. Low miles, but hammered into the ground sadly.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Throw it at the naysayers.
> 
> Got the truck unloaded and put somewhere out of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, granted, the F-SD Doesn't have an engine... But it sits about the same height as my F350...





weareweird69 said:


> Had some free time today. So I gutted the Quigley truck for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get it to where I can save whats good, scrap whats junk, and start tearing down the frame.





weareweird69 said:


> Had some time to mess with the mirrors some more.
> 
> Got them on the truck, leveled, wires ran inside, and all tested. Need to hook them all up though. Power movement is hooked up and working, and so is the heat, but that is because the old mirrors used the same stuff so It was already in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to have the wiring totally completed by Monday.
> 
> These new mirrors are a little bigger, and are a little more awkward than the older style. Not sure if its because the puddle mirror is larger and wider, or what. It doesn't seem like they extend out AS FAR as the old ones did.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> So, I had time today to finish hooking up the mirrors. They are fully wired in, and functional. Left my dremel at home so I couldn't finish the mirror hinge caps and install them.
> 
> Marker lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazards/Turn Signals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy Lamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Courtesy lamps are on in this photo, you can not see them inside the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also put a switch plate in, mimics the same plate thats in the other trucks. And mounted the TS Chip there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to head into work tomorrow, may only be a day, but Ill be ordering some small items for this thing in the near future.





weareweird69 said:


> Finally got the mirror hinge caps on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they are 100% ON.


----------



## thelettuceman

When you shortened the frame, how did you figure out the "drive shaft stuff"?
I know if a drive shaft isn't perfect >>> YOU'LL KNOW <<<

Great work as always.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Got some photos of the setup.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> I got the Quigley Truck all cut up finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a new E-Brake cable, and Axle Vent tube for it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut up the F350 that had the central Hydraulics on it finally too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to work on getting the Black/Silver truck torn down so I can get some of the southern parts put on it and off the ground. Then Ill be working on refurbishing the Dana 70 front axle for the dump truck... It will then go in the truck, and Ill start mocking up all the brackets, and doing the modifications to accept the Quigley conversion.
> 
> The silver 95 decided to eat the oil cooler last week, and it needs new battery cables, so thats first on the list.
> 
> The Blue 96 needed a rear driveshaft, and a new starter wire last week too.
> 
> Too much going on!





weareweird69 said:


> Ive got TWO F250's to do next... LOL Both OBS'
> 
> So, an actual update on the F-SD....
> 
> Got a weekend to work on stuff finally, transition from night shift to day shift gave me 3 days off in a row!
> 
> Got the front axle stripped down a little, wanted to leave it mostly whole to keep the internals safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.... AFTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had it sand blasted, and put in primer. I am going to replace all the brake rotors, and calipers. Universal joints, and all the steering.  I may replace the king pins as well. Not sure yet because Im sure they are still in good working order, but I don't know their actual condition.
> 
> Trying to get everything lined up so I can get working on it when lay off hits. Im trying to get it done so I can get the Supercab Short bed truck on its way to whole. Get the engine and transmission in, along with the driveshafts, and get a body on it. At that point I can start assembling the interior, and possibly get it to where it can start and drive under its own power. Because pushing a rolling frame around SUCKS.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> So, I MADE time to work on this front axle.
> 
> Started to remove the steering, and lock out hubs. Only to find out they used the old style HEX spindle nuts.... So I had to order that socket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Found that the lock out hubs are trash, and started to eat themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found the tag on the diff, cleaned it, and reinstalled it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find out that the differential holds a tiny bit over 3 whole quarts of oil. Which was surprising.
> 
> Ive got all the new steering here, just need to get it cleaned, and painted. Once the socket gets here, I can tear the hubs and rotors off, get new bearings, and U-Joints. Then also inspect the King Pins to see if they are in good shape. Clean all the parts, and re-install them. Im hoping to get this under the truck fairly quick. But I need to find spring bushings for the front leaf springs. I have two options to choose from, and neither of them make sense to me lol





weareweird69 said:


> Got the new universal joint in the passenger side axle shaft, along with new bearings, and new rotor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slowly working on it. Planning on having this truck DONE this winter.





weareweird69 said:


> Got the other side done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not without some mishaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, luckily I had some connections, and found a good used one that was actually in better shape than the one I screwed up. ha!
> 
> Also had to replace the 6 pinion mounting nuts since they were pretty rusted.
> 
> So, All new bearings, new Spicer universals, new rotors, new grease. I have new Ford 3 bolt lock out hubs coming for it.
> 
> Leaf Spring bushings should be here this week, the steering is getting machined, and should hopefully be done this week.
> 
> I also put a new seal in the transfer case/E-brake mount housing.
> 
> Once the axle goes in, I have a few holes to drill, and then I need to have the rear driveshaft shortened, and it'll be 4x4!
> 
> Not to mention the shifter linkage for the 4x4 needs done too... ugh.





weareweird69 said:


> This Black/Silver truck currently looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, that took up all my time last winter. It should be mobile under its own power this winter I HOPE!
> 
> The Leaf Spring bushings will be here tomorrow, and the new hubs will be here tomorrow as well. If I have Saturday off, I will be doing those items. Im going to attempt to get some paint on the axle this weekend as well.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Had some parts show up today.
> 
> Against my better judgement, I purchased Poly Leaf Spring bushings. Only because I couldn't justify 200 dollars for decent rubber ones since I don't know the condition of the Leaf Springs I am installing in the truck. After I get them in, and settled, that will tell me what I need to do. Be it, new springs, re-arch, or something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hubs on the 70 are junk. One decided to grenade itself internally, and I don't like the way the Warns look, premium ones, or standard, so that kept me from spending the 200+ on buying a set of those.
> 
> I had a friend that had a nice set of the 3 bolt Ford ones, just like whats on my 96 F350. I like them, they take a beating, and they turn easily. So I opted to go that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, since the chrome caps are kinda beat up, I mean, they are from 1997....
> 
> I found TWO new ones on the old inter webs. Im glad I keep a list of 97 and older part numbers hanging around. One was a kit, with all the lock rings, and internal hub, and one was just a cap. The Cap will be here next week sometime. These will likely go on the shelf for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steering is also complete, but I haven't picked it up yet. Hopefully I will have some more progress by next week.





weareweird69 said:


> It may, but Ive never been impressed with it, so I try to avoid it.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> I got some paint on the axle yesterday, and started installing my "new" hubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a heck of a time getting the old snap ring out when I was disassembling the lock out hubs for the first time, and now I can't get the snap ring back in. In the new, or old hubs, with the new or old snap ring. Guess I need to make a phone call and see if I am supposed to use something special or different to hold these lock outs in. These all use the solid metal snap ring. I am curious if the newer style spiral snap ring would work better. I bent the one snap ring pretty bad trying to get it in. Feels like the hub is bottoming out somewhere, but I don't know where.





weareweird69 said:


> Well, the spiral retaining ring did the trick. I found a warn rebuild kit that I purchased well over 10 years ago for my F250. I used just the O-ring's out of it way back when. It still had the stub snap rings, and spiral retaining rings.
> 
> Still sucked to get them in, but they are in. I also got all of the steering installed, and the steering stabilizer as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting there, hopefully I can get the leaf springs cleaned up quickly, and get this turd under the truck.





weareweird69 said:


> Hopefully it ends up under the truck on Thursday...
> 
> Leaf Springs cleaned, painted, with new bushings installed. U-Bolt plates, cleaned, painted, new bump stops installed. New U-Bolts installed. Put a set of roller tires on it for now.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Yesterday was the day of the axle swap. Have some photos to share.
> 
> I also picked up an adjustable track bar for it, since the OEM one was pretty rough. Just waiting on the 9/16" Inserts so I can bolt it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the truck in the garage, and the axle out of the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About an hour and half later, I had the old Monobeam out. Everything unbolted rather easily. Had to heat up one leaf spring nut to get it to break free. The Torque spec on the leaf springs is astronomical from my memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the OE track bar bracket, and bump stops. Loosened up the power steering cooler, and cleaned the crossmember. I was in shock to see it this shiny under all the grime. I had to make templates, and trim the front of the crossmember, so I wanted to clean the grime off it so I didn't start any fires. Then I had to drill the holes for the track bar mount on the back of the crossmember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine stopped over and gave me a hand rolling the axle under the truck, and getting it lined up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also took the opportunity while I had all the free space to paint the froward part of the frame rails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, After about 8 hours of work. I wasn't rushing myself, did a lot of it by myself. Had to get lunch, pick up my wife, and make a parts run or two in there as well, it was sitting on its own weight again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some measurements from the fender to the ground running through the axle centerline.
> 
> The before measurement was 37" on the passenger side, and 37.5" on the driver side.
> 
> The after measurement was 39.25" on the passenger side, and 40.5" on the driver side.
> 
> The springs have been unloaded for 2 years. So I am assuming they will settle down an inch after having weight on them.
> 
> The truck sits nicely though I think, its PRETTY close to level. If the springs settle like I am hoping, it'll sit perfect.
> 
> Next week is time to mess with transfer case install. And modify another crossmember.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Some more updates, and photos for whomever may still be interested.
> 
> Took some photos of it outside the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some more stuff in the mail... NOS Ford shifter linkage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still had to go junkyard surfing and find the rest of the linkage, and mounting bolts. Nothing a sawzall couldn't find haha
> 
> I had to get this plate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off of the floor, which turned out to be glued on with some serious stuff. It took a while to get that off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, after that, I got the linkage all mounted up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then got the shifter boot, and lever installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better than the Quigley option, which was cut a random hole in the plate, and use their own lever and knob and boot on the floor. Looked like garbage in my opinion.
> 
> Also, I have some comparison photos of the OLD track bar, and the NEW fabricated one. I am still waiting on the bushings for the track bar to arrive so I can install it. The new one is adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience, the replacement track bar bushings don't fit, and require modifications to fit the original track bar. PLUS, the original one looked pretty rough, so I was going to replace it anyway.
> 
> In other news, the driveshafts are at the driveline shop getting rebuilt, and sized accordingly for the rear. Hopefully those are done tomorrow. Wanting to have the 4x4 working 100% by the end of the week.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Got a late start, but I got the truck in, and got the crossmember heated up and flattened out where the tank would go if the tank used that crossmember. It needed to be flat so I could use the braces I fabricated. Instead of welding a piece of flat steel into the crossmember poorly.
> 
> Took a piece of square stock, and cut it to the appropriate lengths and bent it into shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, welded it all together so it was true. Drilled holes in the ends, and welded sleeves into it so I can bolt it to the crossmember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I bolt it in, I will cut out the section of crossmember that will need to be removed. And add any additional bracing that is needed. But I doubt it'll need anything.
> 
> This is how Quigley did theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it rotted, badly.... They cut the crossmember, and welded in the shaped piece of flat steel. It created a double wall, which rotted the crossmember badly. I feel that my square tube will be just as strong.





weareweird69 said:


> See, alcoa's lol I took them off since the truck was just sitting. No use having the wheels get weathered up and nasty looking. Ive got 10 steel wheels with tires on them that fit this truck, plus the 4 alcoa's with tires, plus 2 more alcoa's without tires.





weareweird69 said:


> LOL I am ALWAYS home
> 
> Got the crossmember braced, and cut. I ended up having to redo the one because it was too tall. The crossmember cut looks wavy, but thats because there are indents in the crossmember. The cut is straight, and I had to end up using a torch due to space not being available for the grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the track bar painted, and installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the brake line, wasn't my doing.
> 
> After installing the track bar, I got the steering wheel all lined up because I had to pull the axle to the passenger side a little.
> 
> Tomorrow, I plan on installing the transfer case, and driveshafts. Then I get to modify and install the transfer case cross member.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Well, the truck is officially four wheel drive!
> 
> So, The pictures commence.
> 
> Started by taking off the parking brake, and removing the rear drive shaft, then installing the transfer case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then discovered, that for some reason, the output shaft of the transfer case was too long by almost an inch. The parking brake would NOT go on all the way because the shaft bottomed out inside the parking brake. I don't have the "original" transfer case that came with my converted truck because it was trash.... I tossed it.
> 
> While I pondered on that, I continued moving forward and installed the front driveshaft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went back to the parking brake and did some measuring and figured out that I could remove the inch off the output shaft and still have more than enough splines to engage in the parking brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I had that figured out, I was able to slip the parking brake on totally.
> 
> I went ahead and installed the link bar, after painting it of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also installed the short pigtail harness for the 4x4 indicator light that I picked up at the junkyard this morning.
> 
> Then it was onto the transfer case crossmember... Pretty simple, drilled three holes, and mounted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the rear driveshaft went on... Here are some other pictures.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> CONTINUED:
> 
> Then the rear driveshaft went on... Here are some other pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moved it outside, and checked out the 4x4 indicator, and hey, it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, the lights I whipped up for the mirrors are stupid bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thats all for today. But it was a lot. The driveshafts are all new, the rear one got a new tube, and the front one got a new piece of the double cardan. Both shafts received spicer u-joints, so they will last a long time for sure.
> 
> I just need to get the E-Brake cable routed, and the splash shields on the front axle for the brakes.
> 
> I also ordered a turbo rebuild kit, along with a WW2, and new intake plenum boots. Thats next on the list for the truck.





weareweird69 said:


> This cold weather is really messing me up right now.
> 
> Dump wasn't having it today, so for the next week, its going to be stupid cold. Im going to try and get some stuff done inside, that doesn't require the truck to be in the shop.
> 
> I pulled the 95 7.3 that I had sitting at my place out of its corner, and got it loaded up in the truck to take down and tear apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be robbing the injectors out of it for the dump, since the ones in it are of unknown miles, and bad condition. Then also tearing it down to a short block, checking it out, bagging it, and placing it in storage if its good. Then stocking all the parts on the shelf.
> 
> With only 100K on it, its had enough... Plow truck life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, all the parts for the turbo rebuild should be here this week, so I can work on that too. I also need to get the F350 back in the shop for the steps to get put back on, and I need to re-gap the plugs, and check the exhaust for a leak. So, Ive got some stuff to keep me busy until this cold weather passes hopefully. If not, Ill be dragging out the battery charger, and block heater cord. lol


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Parts showing up... Waiting on some other things to arrive, and then I have some other items that popped up today as well. Ill be busy lol





weareweird69 said:


> I am glad you like it! Thank you!
> 
> This is true, but you have to WANT it. Ive encountered many people who "want" but have no real "want" enough to try to learn how to do it.
> 
> On a side note, I got my new, yes new, emblems in the mail yesterday from Quigley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with the Injector O-ring set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, my other turbo rebuild kit got here today as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a transmission to install tomorrow, and some other things to take care of, and I can start building on this turbo... Lots to do, little time to do it in.





weareweird69 said:


> So, I finally got to tear down the Turbo I had laying around. Only to find out it needed a new turbine wheel, which is only available with the shaft, and costs about $200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew the compressor wheel was bad, so I had planned on replacing that anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, I am not spending 200 bucks on the shaft/turbine wheel, when I have three other turbos to tear into. So, after this cold weather goes away on Monday, I am going to take the engine I picked up this past summer for the 1996 Supercab Short bed Truck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and rob the turbo off of it. Since Ill be replacing it with a modified D66 anyway.
> 
> Since I put the Cowl hood on the dump, it hasn't had a prop rod to hold the hood up. Which can be a real pain to work with. The Fiberglass hood removes the original hood springs that the steel hood was held up by.
> 
> I ordered a gas strut setup for it. I wasn't about to try and hold up the hood with a 2x4 and work under it...





weareweird69 said:


> I got the engine for the 96 F250 moved down to the shop, which has the turbo for the dump ON it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got it on the harbor freight stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND, now I am waiting for my impact swivel's to get here so I can remove the turbo.... ugh
> 
> But, since the turbo is coming off, I am going to put an E-Fuel setup on it. I picked this up from Irate Diesel. And I would HIGHLY suggest using their setup over any other one on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for my hood struts, USPS decided to delay everything in Michigan for some reason.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> The hood struts finally showed up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tools I need to remove the turbo have not...
> 
> Which angers me.





weareweird69 said:


> Guess patience pays off. The sockets showed up today. Hope they fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the hood struts installed. Was slightly unnerving to drill holes in the fiberglass hood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know WHY I haven't installed those before. They are SO NICE TO USE. lol Im glad I got a set for the other truck too...
> 
> Now, to try and get the "spare" turbo off, and rebuild it, then install it on the dump, along with its fuel system.





weareweird69 said:


> Went to start the truck today, to finally put the brake splash shields on, and the starter was toast. Apparently, all the cranking on it the other day did it in. It was a parts store reman, who knows how old it was.
> 
> SO, I got to change the starter in the driveway.


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> I've been stretched thin lately....
> 
> But, still moving forward!
> 
> I fitted another set of Irate lines I purchased onto the long block at the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit good, Im pleased. I wanted to fit them up out in the open so I could see what I needed to do under the hood when the time comes!
> 
> As you can see, the Turbo isn't on that motor any longer. I got it off, and tore it down.
> 
> Found out the compressor housing was trash, because there was water in the turbo. Not sure how, or why, but it was there, and also filled up #8 cylinder on that motor as well, so Its due for a Hone, and Re-Ring. But thats another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I rebuilt that Turbo, it was in good shape otherwise. Put a 360* kit in it, along with the Wicked Wheel 2.
> 
> Grabbed the compressor housing off the bad turbo from the last attempted rebuild and put it on this turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, its done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be ordering a Deleted Pedestal, and High-Flow turbo outlet, and getting rid of the EBPV. It's leaking on the 3 pedestals I have, and it makes it a ROYAL pain to get the turbo off the truck, so I am just going to axe it totally. Also ordering up-pipes for it since I am this deep into the project, so I wont be having to worry about those anymore. 409 Stainless bellowed up-pipes are what are getting installed.
> 
> I still need to order Filter bases, and a few fittings for the fuel system. Ill be ditching the Fuel Bowl, and Factory Fuel Pump. Don't need that garbage.
> 
> Moving along, I finally installed the splash shields on the front axle that I have had sitting around for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I had to spend money I had budgeted for this truck, on the F350... The Hedman headers finally gave up the ghost, after a 3 year run. They are trash, rusted out. I wont EVER buy anything hedman again.
> 
> So, I ended up buying these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has its own set of issues. Had to buy gaskets, an adapter flange for the rest of the exhaust, a new EGR tube, and EGR gasket, new header bolts. And I purchased a drilling guide JUST IN CASE I snap some bolts, which I have a feeling is likely.
> 
> So, Thats the project for the next week or two, as long as the weather holds off...


----------



## weareweird69

weareweird69 said:


> Ive had some expenses come up, causing me a delay in parts ordering. But I found this window felt rubber, commonly called an Anti-Rattler, for a good price and scooped it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on ordering the deleted pedestal, and high flow outlet next week for the turbo, along with bellowed up pipes, and the rest of the fuel system.





weareweird69 said:


> Took the old girl down the road for some fuel... I REALLY need to get the turbo on, and the new injectors in... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drove nice, little bouncier than before, but stopped good, and didn't wander at all. So I am pleased. I need to tidy up a few things, and get it aligned. But, Ive been remodeling the house, so funds for truck stuff has been moot. lol


----------



## weareweird69

Well, that took some time! but all of the photos have been restored. Pages 1-52 are on pages 54-56. 


thelettuceman said:


> When you shortened the frame, how did you figure out the "drive shaft stuff"?
> I know if a drive shaft isn't perfect >>> YOU'LL KNOW <<<
> 
> Great work as always.


I have an excellent drivetrain shop. I send him measurements, and he makes me what I need.


----------



## weareweird69

Another update for this thread.

a friend of mine messaged me and said he stumbled upon some Alcoa centers for my wheels! I wasn’t about to pass that up! I got two for my truck and 4 for my dads. I obviously didn’t need front ones because mines 4x4.








And I decided to polish the rear wheels while they were off. Didn’t get a full truck shot because it’s filthy from being in the shop all winter.









But wow did that make a difference!


----------

